# 10 items worth every penny



## imaCoolRobot

Tell me what you treasure and I'll tell you what kinda person you are.

What are 10 items you own (not bragging time *LOL*) that you consider worth every cent you paid for it?
My list (and you can probably guess what I do from there): Photos all stolen from the interwebs

In no particular order:
1. Apple iPad
2. Wacom Intuos4 tablet







3. eBook reader
4. Maui Jim sunglasses
5. Gloverall Duffle coat







6. ThinkTank Airport International V.2 roller case







7. Global Kitchen knives (though other high end brands are good too).
8. Zojirushi Vacuum flask







9. a Seiko5 watch
10. condoms.


----------



## ctt1760

Let's see. Not "items" as in objects, but I think there are a few life style choices that are
probably worth every penny because it is very hard to downgrade back once you've tasted
it.

- Flying international C and F class
- Working from home/ setting your own schedule
- Staying at decent hotels
- Hiring a gardening and pool service

And I think all my hobbies are worth every penny too.


----------



## little big feather

1) Rolex GMT
2) New Balance Model 336 sneakers
3) Orvis leather flight jacket
4) American Optical sun glasses
5) Shun kitchen cutlery
6) Feather DE razor 
7) Feather razor blades
8) Gerber knives
9) Hartmann luggage
10) Bosca leather goods


----------



## Nokie

1- Duct Tape
2- C & O Bigelow shaving cream
3- Ecco sandals
4- 1800 Lume Cree flashlights
5- Benchmade knives
6- Steampunk smartphone wallpaper
7- Any wine in my area (No. CA)
8- Smith & Wesson anything
9- Big Green Egg for cooking
10- Harley Davidson


----------



## ctt1760

Nokie said:


> 1- Duct Tape
> ..
> 10- Harley Davidson


Totally agree on duck tape; but only when the need arises.

Kind of agree on the HD, does a Buell count?
Try a Yahama R6 on the track, it is worth every penny and second.

To me, it is more about using the item vs owning it that defines luxury.
Some pics from long ago.... sure brings back memories!


----------



## samanator

Nokie said:


> 1- Duct Tape
> 2- C & O Bigelow shaving cream
> 3- Ecco sandals
> 4- 1800 Lume Cree flashlights
> 5- Benchmade knives
> 6- Steampunk smartphone wallpaper
> 7- Any wine in my area (No. CA)
> 8- Smith & Wesson anything
> 9- Big Green Egg for cooking
> 10- Harley Davidson


In no particular order I have to agree with 3,7 and 9. Then I'll second working from home, iPad and iPhone, and add Pedigreed Pomeranians, Melbec wines, Zino car polish and a home a block from the beach in south Florida.

*Late edit:* OK after some thought working from home is not a cost item (it's just nice) and I also scratch number 7 and substitute Vitamix 6300 series blender and Keurig coffee maker.


----------



## scottown

MacBook
1991 Jeep Wrangler
Rolex Sub
Levis jeans
Frye Boots
Randolph Sunglasses
Courts n Hackett “Skull ring”
Benchmade Auto
Saddleback case
iPhone 4


----------



## Mediocre

Chocolate
Ham
Ice Cream
Hot Dogs
Pre-Mixed Salad
Protein Shakes
Almonds
Organic Sour Cream
Popsicles
Medium Sharp Cheddar Block



What kind of person does this tell you I am?


----------



## Toothbras

1. my dog
2. DWI ticket I got (I met my wife in the class they make you take afterwards)
3. camera tripod
4. skx007
5. poly-cotton tees
6. traveling (anywhere, just do it!)
7. gym membership
8. Head gloves from Costco that work with my iPhone
9. Swiss Army knife
10. Dinotrux (my kid's favorite book, read it about 1,000 times)


----------



## Mediocre

Toothbras said:


> 2. DWI ticket I got (I met my wife in the class they make you take afterwards)


Possibly the most interesting thing I recall reading on WUS to date. Touche


----------



## Toothbras

Mediocre said:


> Possibly the most interesting thing I recall reading on WUS to date. Touche


Thanks! True story, I had already got my license back and she hadn't, so I offered to give her a ride home, the rest is history.

Disclaimer: Neither of us drink & drive anymore


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Mediocre said:


> Chocolate
> Ham
> Ice Cream
> Hot Dogs
> Pre-Mixed Salad
> Protein Shakes
> Almonds
> Organic Sour Cream
> Popsicles
> Medium Sharp Cheddar Block
> 
> What kind of person does this tell you I am?


You left out bacon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather

chuasam said:


> You left out bacon
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ahhh....Bacon. Anybody know where I can get some bacon scented aftershave? I tried making my own....too greasy.


----------



## MID

My top ten categories, and my choices in each. Your choices may be different.

1. A good watch (Grand Seiko)

2. Bespoke suit (Chris Despos)

3. Good shoes (Allen Edmonds)

4. A good pen (Sailor 1911 with Naginata Togi nib)

5. A good pocket knife (Mcusta, CRK Mnandi, or Opinel, which can't be beat for value)

6. Linux (Ubuntu)

7. A good stereo, because I love music (Naim)

8. Good books

9. Music -- concerts, recordings, and instruments, if you play (jazz and classical)

10. A nice place to live.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Every cent I ever spent on my wife and family. The first ten and every one thereafter...


----------



## imaCoolRobot

O2AFAC67 said:


> Every cent I ever spent on my wife and family. The first ten and every one thereafter...


First ten wives? Wow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy4000

1. Samsung S4 Active
2. Otterbox Defender for S4 Active
3. Laptop with Windows 7
4. Nike Free 5.0
5. Buck 345 (Carry it the most, even compared to my Benchmade, 110, and many other great knives, it just works for me)
6. G2 Pens
7. Sharpie
8. Seiko with 7T62 movement
9. Edwin Jagger DE89 w/ Feather Blades w/ bay rum shave soap from artifactsoapworks (counting this as one)
10. 550 Paracord bracelet with D-Shackle (I've broken a few of the plastic buckles)


----------



## bearbones11

1. Lucchese boots
2. Borsalino panama
3. Macbook
4. Dodge Ram w/Hemi
5. Leatherman Skeletool CX
6. Lithium-Ion cordless tool batteries 
7. Shun kitchen knives
8. Calphalon Unison pans
9. Food dehydrator
10. Electric smoker
Hard to stop there...
11. Mont Blanc Noblesse stainless fountain pen
12. Paul Smith Red Ear jeans
13. Thierry Mugler Angel for Men
14. Espresso maker
15. Laser-etched sockets
16. Weber grill


----------



## Kittysafe

1. Krueg Single Cup 
2. Vitamix Jucier
3. ST Dupont Hand made lighter "neptune"
4. Fidelity, Mavi, Diesel jeans
5. My best suit
6. Larrivee handmade acoustic guitar
7. Computer
8. iPad
9. Zen garden
10. Home built recording studio


----------



## joseph80

1.Seiko divers
2.Spyderco paramilitary 2 knife
3.Dr Martens boots
4.Levis jeans
5.Blendtec blender
6.Parker jotter pen
7.Google nexus 7 tablet
8.Ray Ban sunglasses
9.NATO straps
10.Paracord bracelets


----------



## took

A few off the list
Sig 229r
d3 Angry Frog
Fortis Cosmonaut 
Glock custom g29
Maranello Made in Red
Forge De Laguiole cigar cutter



Red Bearded Blades ~R3D~


----------



## Luxtimeusa

My short list in no specific order

Porsche 991 4s (Do i need to explain this one)
Ipad air 
ALS as a whole
Tods loafers


----------



## Slider817

1. Anything Apple, MacBook, Iphone, IPad etc....

2. Prada Sneakers

3. Tumi Luggage

4. High end Espresso setup, commercial Level Mazzer Grinder and La Spazielle Brewer

5. BlendTec Blender

6. Festool Power Tools and handcrafted manual tools, nothing from Home depot

7. Swarovsky Binoculars

8. Maui Jim Sunglasses

9. Surefire Flashlights

10. Chris Reeve Knives


----------



## Tagdevil

2007 Toyota 4Runner V8
Oris Aquis and TT1 divers
The North Face Recon backpack
iPad 
Allagash White beer
Trek FX 7.3 hybrid bike
Nikon D90 DSLR
Transfer switch setup for my home generator
Gerber multi-tool



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dlavi

My bikes especially my Rivendell Quickbeam and Black Mountain Cycles Monstercross, Aerobie Aeropress coffee maker, Nexus 4, Walz Caps wool winter cycling hat, Duluth Pack bags, Anker Astro Mini battery, Kindle


----------



## drhr

A few things that I own, a few that I don't technically own but would if it was possible since I "have them and paid/pay for 'em". . . 

1) my daughter's college education 
2) Hawaii lifestyle
3) Porsche Cayman S
4) LV bag (courtesy of my wife's input)
5) my home

not much else that comes to mind right now . . . .


----------



## Retro-Z

1. Apple MacBook
2. iPhone 5c
3. Pioneer SX-939 Stereo Receiver
4. HomeSpot Bluetooth Audio Receiver (for playing the iPhone's audio wirelessly on the 1975 vintage Pioneer stereo)
5. 12V Power Inverter (for charging electronic devices on the road)
6. Nikon DSLR
7. Epson Flatbed Film Scanner
8. Streamlight flashlight
9. Cassette deck audio adapter (for playing the iPhone audio on my truck's outdated stereo)
10. Sony PS3 + Netflix (serves double duty as a Blu-Ray/DVD player)

What can I say, I'm a practical guy. Everything here makes life a little bit better/easier, and some of them are pretty inexpensive. As the thread title states: "worth every penny".


----------



## jd1566

CONSUMERS!!!!

Having got that out of my system...
1- Rolex Sub date 
2- Apple Mac (although after 6 years it is starting to feel it's age..)
3- Timberland "carro armato" shoes about 20 years old and still going strong - i.e. made in the US model
4- Barbour jacket - expensive but quality! Will never need another
5- Leatherman juice - smaller and more practical than it's big brother, do almost all my repair chores with it
6- Fuji EX-1 - Now I can use all those old Canon rangefinder lenses I inherited
7- Cervelo bike - expensive but worth it. Makes you go faster. And even if it doesn't, you look like you're going faster. Batteries not included
8- The contented baby book by Gina Ford - Saved my and my wife's sanity, and our copy has been lent around and saved quite a few other family's sanity and sleep, so well worth the price paid!
9- iPhone 4s. Pretty nifty, although failed a drop test recently. Spares are cheap though.
10- Isuzu pickup. The best 4 x 4 x far (sorry, is that the LandRover tagline!?)

Enjoy the list..


----------



## Semper Jeep

I'll agree with whoever posted, "lawn/garden service" and "staying in quality hotels". My additions:

The $$$ I paid into the MGIB
Baracuta G-9
The nachos as an entree at Qdoba


----------



## Mediocre

drhr said:


> A few things that I own, a few that I don't technically own but would if it was possible since I "have them and paid/pay for 'em". . .
> 
> 1) my daughter's college education
> 2) Hawaii lifestyle
> 3) Porsche Cayman S
> 4) LV bag (courtesy of my wife's input)
> 5) my home
> 
> not much else that comes to mind right now . . . .


If you are going to cut the 10 list in half, this is the way to do it gentlemen....


----------



## MusicPDX

A few of mine are already above... y'all have great taste! Here are some of mine, and it's hard to limit to 10!:

Grado SR 80i headphones
Benchmade Mini-Griptilian pocketknife
Frye stirrup boots
North Face Gore-Tex parka 
Merkur 34c safety razor with Taylor of London "Mr Taylor's" shaving cream
A really good non-stick fry pan
Osprey Manta 25 backpack
TravelPro Crew 8 rollaboard luggage
Miller's Gin, Eagle Rare 10 year Bourbon, Glenlivet 12 scotch
Miele vaccum cleaner


----------



## MarkingTime

Currently own these:

1) BMW RxxxxGS Motorcycles

2) Fisher Titanium Space Pen

3) Victorinox Swiss Army Knives

4) Portenzo handmade Alano iPad Cases

5) Home Insurance against flooding

6) Bose speaker systems

7) Rolex watches

8) Vintage Mercedes Coupe

9) Original artwork 

10) Martin acoustic six string


----------



## watch1234

Toothbras said:


> 2. DWI ticket I got (I met my wife in the class they make you take afterwards)


So...when you guys go out now, who drives?


----------



## howard4tex

My Longines Hydroconquest
2- Seiko Sportura
3-Tissot Lelocle
4-Glock 22
5-Glock 27
6- Paul McCartney tickets
7- Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout
8- Deep Ellum Brewing Company Dreamcrusher
9- Lockhart Barbecue
10- Del Frisco's Double Eagle Steakhouse


----------



## Slant

MarkingTime said:


> 5) Home Insurance against flooding


Do you live in Calgary or Toronto by chance?

Side note: Wait til you see your 2014 renewal - it will likely be a few pennies more with less coverage...


----------



## MarkingTime

No, Ottawa but backups and leaks from frozen pipes are quite common. It's one of the coldest cities in the world for winters.


----------



## Monocrom

1 ) My best watch
2 ) My sports sedan
3 ) My Grey-handled Spyderco Endura knife
4 ) My Lee black jeans jacket
5 ) My titanium Atwood Pest 
6 ) My 25-inch TV in my bedroom
7 ) All my SureFire lights (Just under two dozen)
8 ) my Made in America comb with thin plastic carry sleeve
9 ) My Bomber jacket
10) My collection of controversial books that would be conficated and destroyed in even other 1st World Republics.


----------



## howard4tex

I forgot: My Callaway driver and Titleist Pro V1 golf balls!


----------



## Quake1028

1080P TV / Gaming / PC Monitors
PS4
iPad
Kindle Paperwhite
Isofrane
Lodge cast iron skillet
Bern's Steakhouse
Business class
Leather (car seats, furniture, etc.)
Chicco Keyfit 30 car seat / stroller base system


----------



## Chris B Duck

In my highly subjective and unreliable opinion: 

1. Swiss watches
2. German cars
3. Italian food
4. French wine
5. Himalayan views
6. Scandinavian design
7. Scottish malt whisky
8. Irish craic
9. American guitars
10. English motorcycles


----------



## BigHen

1. A hell of a lot of money on an orphanage in El Salvador
After that nothing else should count really, but . . .
2. Nexus 7 tablet. Bought it as a toy; didn't expect to use it; now its indispensable
3. Kindle DX - see above!
4. Volvo S60 low pressure turbo. Perfect for clocking up the miles.
5. Any stay at the E&O hotel in Penang.
6. Upgrade to leg room seats for any long haul flight
7 Tanqueray gin. Mmmmmmmmm!
8 Laphraoig. See above.
9 A maid. Keeps us tidy. Keeps her employed.
10. Really good Thai spice paste. I miss SE Asian food here in central America.


----------



## Shikyo

1. BMW F800GS
2. Miele Vacuum
3. Miele Dishwasher
4. Ducky Mechanical Keyboard
5. Logitech Trackball(I've broken several of'em and gotten a new one for warranty without any issues) healed my painful wrist.
6. Any pair of decent shoes, currently favoring shoes made by Ecco. 
7. Oakley Sunglasses have been savior to my eyes after the laser eye surgery. 
8. Seiko Monster
9. My tea cup
10. Rocking Chair I can't believe I managed to live without one of these for quite so long. 

Not in any particular order.


----------



## Paulo 8135

Again, not in any real order...

1. iPad mini Retina
2. iPhone
3. Playstation Vita
4. Playstation 3
5. Sony MDR1R headphones
6. HP Elite desktop PC
7. My clothes collection
8. My rather large music collection
9. My watches
10. My videogame collection

bit nerdy.


----------



## czarcasm

1. Shure SE535 headphones
2. Lowa Super Camp boots
3. Kifaru packs
4. CRK Sebenza
5. Smartwool socks
6. HP 41CX Calculator
7. Leatherman MUT
8. Alite Mantis Chair
9. Oakley M Frames 3.0 
10. Nike Flyknit Lunar2 running shoes



Sent from low earth orbit using a shamwow


----------



## Cobia

Duct tape
knife
full face mask
Surgical/disposable gloves
Zip ties-extra large
Video camera-small
Screw driver-large
Crow bar-small
Hoodie-black
Bleach
Roll of clear contact
Small flash light
Fold up shovel
Backpack-black
Rope- about 20 feet
2 lighters
Small blow torch
Rohypnol
Thumb cuffs
surgical blades
Stockings
Wig
mobile phone with camera and video on it
Pair of multi grips
Hand saw-small
Change of clothes

Few more than 10 items but its better to be safe than sorry..
cheers


----------



## czarcasm

Sent from low earth orbit using a shamwow


----------



## Crunchy

Ipad, Blackberry q10, iphone, bmw, herman miller chair, college degree (cannot survive at work without these)

Gibson guitar, watches, jordan sneakers, sony hdtv (cannot chiil out at home without these)


----------



## N1ck_

- Good education
- Good friends (not that you buy them but w/e)
- Healthy Food
- Gym membership
- Deodorant 
- Macbook Pro Retina
- iPhone 
- Nike Flyknit Lunar1
- Good underwear
- Healthcare


----------



## Ironmountain

New member. Jumping in because I love lists like this:

-Food that's good for your local economy and for the health of your family. Fresh fruits/vegetables/meat. Quite a few farmer's markets and wild game farms up here.

......... knives that work for you, not against you. My 2 mains are a Bark River Santoku (lifetime warranty, small prod. runs and 45mi. from my knifeshop) and 37.00 Victorinox Chef Knife. #1 Chef Knife 4yrs running in professional kitchens. Best 37.00 you'll ever spend.

-A well made pocketknife. I carry a turn of the century Remington Stockman made for Ward's. Bone handle, all brass metal and 3 diff sized blades with a spike. It's old and has that "grandpa gave it to me when I was a kid" worn feel and look.

-Gym membership

-Nexus 7 Tablet-rooted

-Moto X-rooted

-Toothbrush
-Shaving mug/brush/soap/oil

-A custom or small shop made acoustic

-Handcrafted or semi-hancrafted (small shop) bushcrafter knife, hunting knife and hatchet or tomahawk. 
I have a local blacksmith/leatherworker/knifemaker/carver who will craft a knife from forge to burn/lacework on the sheath. He made me a nice Pukkoo.
semi-handcrafters- Bark River Knives, Utility Tool Knife Co. 
Gransfors makes some of the best hatchets

-Quality shotgun and rifle.
Up here you're either hunting or being hunted. When wolves take 3 Newfies from the camp 1/4mile down the road and you see tracks from your property line down to Lake Superior, you need to be armed.
-My Wirehaired Pointing Griffon..machine in the woods, very gentle, intelligent and a clown.

-Adidas Samba Classics. Great for deadlifts because of the flat hard sole and a great bum around shoe.


----------



## Elusive Gshock

1. Watch (Casio GW-5000)
2. Knife ( Spyderco Paramilitary 2)
3. Phone (HTC One)
4.Shoes (Vibram Five Finger Speed)
5.Board Game (Franklin Mint Monopoly)
6.Xbox 360
7.Bed (iComfort Genius)
8.TV (Samsung 65" LED 240Hz)
9.Tablet (IPad Mini 2)
10. My Home


----------



## LHF1120

So what do all these lists tell about the person?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

LHF1120 said:


> So what do all these lists tell about the person?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Things you enjoy, priorities, taste for luxuries

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Losiniecki

I am new here, but I like nice functional things like watches. In no particular order

iPad
Plantronics M50 Bluetooth earpiece
Brooks running shoes
Old School Leatherman
10 Cane Rum
2007 BMW 328 (currently has 130,000 miles on it)
Columbia College degree (I am lucky I get to do a job I enjoy)
My wife's wedding ring
1991 Mazda Miata that I regularly savage on track days
Invicta sub style (easy to read at night, cheap enough I don't worry about hurting it).


----------



## WCD Custom Shop

My Bibles
iPhone 5C
Otterbox for iPhone
my Glocks
Sennheiser 280 Pro headphones
iMac
LG Smart TV
Steak dinners @ Texas Roadhouse
Cannon T3i
Reading glasses
Columbia Parka


----------



## Westleyhud

No particular order..

bremont MBII.......Never get tired of wearing it 
arcam solo 2.1.... Eased the pain of having to get rid of a full naim system 
mountain bike ...... Paid for itself a thousand times over 
family tent ...........same as above 
elements8 spiced rum ..... Try it 
iPad 
good shoes (any) ...... That smell of leather !
home ........... Memories
holidays ..... Memories
wedding day ..... Memories


----------



## scooby

Vitamix Blenders
Benchmade Griptilian pocket knives
Bose wireless speaker(great for travel too)
Family vacations
Johnston Murphey shoes
Dewalt power tools
Weber Grills
Wusthof Cutlery
All Clad cookware
Aaron Rodgers


----------



## DLA

1. Esee knives
2. White noise machine
3. Saddleback wallet
4. Watches of course
5. iPhone
6. My guns 
7. My safe
8. My home office chair
9. All the toys for my son
10. My wife's engagement ring


----------



## watermanxxl

My Boston Terrier... The BEST 1K I ever spent!


----------



## bustercat

in no particular order.

Esterbrook Pens
_Solid simple construction, an assortment of screw-in nibs for any application, American made. The only service needed is a new ink bladder after 50 years, and maybe a dollop of plumber grease on the nib threads if they've been used a lot.
_








Kalashnikov Rifles
_Wood and steel like a gun should be, not over or under engineered, idiot proof and can be submerged in mud or covered in rust and still fire.
Used world-wide, held together with tape or decorated with local decorative styles, can be made in a factory or a hole in the ground. This is the modern equivalent of the spear._

Vostok Watches
_Nuff said and no picture necessary. I should probably list Seiko too. But Vostok...
_
Arne Jacobsen for Georg Jensen
_Honestly nothing like them, even with decades of knockoffs. Especially the soupspoons. 
_








Russel Wright Tableware
_Either Porcelain or Melmac. Beautiful and useful. Just great design. 
_








Okapi Knives
_What all those old Reggae men sang about when they talk about "ratchets."
_

Mossberg Shotguns
_not pretty. doesn't need to be. Family owned, shockingly priced, and there's a reason why it beat out everyone else for the Military contract.
_

Volvo
_Mustangs should have made this list, but if you are hauling anyone but yourself...
_








Laphroaig Whiskey
_It's just wonderful and truly worth every penny. In a pinch, try Finlaggans. I use that for making Sazeracs.
_








Monopolowa Vodka
_you are practically stealing this vodka for what you can get it for. The vodka, at least.
_


----------



## Rades

In no particular order:

- Iphone
- Computer
- Lexus
- Ray Ban aviators
- Feather pillow
- Shiatsu foot massager + back/neck massager
- Watch collection (Tag / Citizen / Seiko primarily)
- Annual holiday to America
- Sierra Nevada pale ale
- Pets

Many more things I could add that more than justify their cost, but I'd be here for hours


----------



## Blacktocomm

1-Diamondback Sortie 29er. Really any mountain bike, the joy of riding is always worth it.
2-2001 Ford Ranger 
3-Zubaz shorts.
4-Grand Trunk Double Hammock
5-Brooks Pure Cadence
6-LG PB63U
7-Martin Special edition 000
8-Otter Pops
9-Metal Water Bottles
10-Sleeping bags.


----------



## mew88

-Filson Bags
-Saddleback Wallet/Bag
-Rolex GMT IIC
-Nikon V1 + glasses
-Retrospective 20 Camera Bag
-Allen Edmonds Shoes
-Macallan Whiskey
-1988 Louis Vuitton Keepall 55
-Vacations 
-Sony Xperia Z


----------



## B in NY

-Red Wing boots
-American made New Balance running shoes
-Cannon Dslr's and Lenses 
-Orvis waders 
-St croix fishing rods 
-Quality fishing reels 
-Case pocket knives 
-Seiko divers 
-Anything smith and wesson
-World Travel 
-7mm-08 reloading supplies 
-Leatherman multitools 
-Sailing lessons 

The list could go on and on ( I know I went over 10)!


----------



## charlespe

1. Macbook Pro
2. iPhone 5s
3. Mustang
4. Girlfriend 
5. Two story building
6. A horse
7. 1 Acre tea state
8. 500kgs of weight plates
9. A good razor
10. Walkie Talkie


----------



## dlavi

B in NY said:


> -Red Wing boots
> -American made New Balance running shoes
> -Cannon Dslr's and Lenses
> -Orvis waders
> -St croix fishing rods
> -Quality fishing reels
> -Case pocket knives
> -Seiko divers
> -Anything smith and wesson
> -World Travel
> -7mm-08 reloading supplies
> -Leatherman multitools
> -Sailing lessons
> 
> The list could go on and on ( I know I went over 10)!


Red Wing boots are great. I use their insulated work boot for winter biking in Minnesota.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

1. Merkur razor
2. My Johnston & Murphy shoes (not AEs, but I've gotten way more value than I paid for them.
3. My Yamaha digital piano (got me through grad school in my apartment).
4. My Solo leather laptop bag. (Not expensive and going strong after seven years.)
5. My Saddleback wallet. (I'd like to add a small laptop bag from them, but see #4.)
6. Maui Jims
7. My first mechanical watch (Mako XL bought here for $45.)
8. The seasonal treatment we get from our local exterminator. (Best $100 ever spent, period. Makes the deck livable, the house comfortable.)
9. Keen sandals.
10. The cat tower I bought at Costco last year.


----------



## jjlwis1

1. Klein tools
2. Carhartt clothing
3. A good USA made leather belt - L.L. bean
4. $10 Fisher pocket space pen
5. Ball watches
6. Keurig k cups
7. Brita water filter pitcher
8. Gear wrench tools
9. Any Klipsch product
10. Cyberpower battery backup UPS
11. IBM Thinkpad
12. Seiko watches
13. Victorinox spirit multitool
14. Surefire el1 flashlight
15. pocket breacher bar from countycomm 
16. 550 paracord
17. Gaffer's tape
18. Spyderco knives
19. Sharpies
20. Fluke products-multimeters and hot sticks... Non contact voltage tester
21. Weller soldering iron
22. Panavise tools
23. Xcelite tools
24. Makita cordless lxt tools
25. Any CRC product
26. 3m super 33 electrical tape
27. Nikon cameras
28. Vans chima pro line of shoes
29. Mossimo supply clothing found at target.
30. Toyota Camry... Things won't die!


----------



## ShortOnTime3

In no particular order:

-SVS subwoofer
- Dog
- Quality lawn equipment
- Money spent on grad school 
- Anything I purchased for my SO
- Money spent on modifications to the car and track days
-The two trips to Europe I took with a good buddy


----------



## Qmar

1. Young Einstein musical toy (makes my little boy laugh a lot)
2. Iphone 5
3. Sony NEX-5R
4. Seiko SARB023
5. Tailored Paul Smith suit
6. BEAMS T-shirt
7. Onitsuka Tatami Tiger sneakers
8. Gran Gaggia coffee machine
9. Bowers & Wilkins P7
10. Kaage-Tora Sake


----------



## sergiumhk

1. Victorinox pocket knives (can't go wrong and extremely useful)
2. Any watch fitting your identity
3. Ray Ban Aviator (this .... can't break)
4. A good fragrance (chick magnet)
5. A shirt representing you (white shirts in my case)
6. A scooter (it makes my day when looking at annoyed a******s sitting in traffic just because their ego couldn't be carried on a scooter)
7. Comfortable shoes (If they ain't don't buy them, even a more expensive pair might be worth their money if you wear them more)
8. Any item that makes your partner/family happy
9. A barbecue
10. BEER&wine
*11. That one item that you always think about and just don't want to spend all your money on it, JUST BUY IT, you don't live twice and don't have any time to loose!*b-)


----------



## Shikyo

sergiumhk said:


> *11. That one item that you always think about and just don't want to spend all your money on it, JUST BUY IT, you don't live twice and don't have any time to loose!*b-)


You do have to have money to lose though. Thinking about something a lot won't make it a viable choice or even a good choice.


----------



## sergiumhk

Shikyo said:


> You do have to have money to lose though. Thinking about something a lot won't make it a viable choice or even a good choice.


You are right as well


----------



## Lucky_Craft

Traeger Grills
GLOCK Handguns
Dyson Vacuums
Lexus 460L
iPhone
Serta iComfort Memory foam mattress. 
Good Bourbon


----------



## Smilyeet

Please forgive differences of opinion as this is coming from a 22 year old. The criteria is most value so here it goes:

1. Every dollar spent on a first date
2. Presents/post cards/cards given to loved ones
3. Willy's Wrangler with Alpine Sound System
4. My diary
5. All of my books (no ranking here, I guess books in general from watch making to personal development)
6. Nice high-rise apartment
7. Nike Running Shoes
8. iPhone
9. MacBook Pro
10. Leather Luggage Case

11. All of the times I spent money to accumulate experiences.


----------



## PearlJam

1. My beloved '11 Kia Sorento 😀
2. Nixon 51-30 Tide
3. Sony Xperia Z1
4. Electric Knoxville XL sunglasses
5. Aqua di Gio
6. Fred Perry polo shirta
7. G-Star jeans
8. Nike Air Max 90 love 'em
9. PS4 😀 
10. Pearl Jam - Ten


----------



## asparks1

In no particular order

1. 1999 Jeep Wrangler
2. IPad
3. Quality Golf Clubs (TaylorMade and Odyssey)
4. College Education (Not complete yet so I can't say degree)
5. 50" TV
6. Standard Razor (Safety Razor)
7. Family
8. Traveling (Hawaii, Germany, France, Czech Republic)
9. Brooks Brothers Clothes
10. Beer


----------



## sujith

In no particular order 
1.CBR250R
2.Google Nexus 4
3.Trekking in the Himalayas, reserve forests
4.Canon 550D DSLR
5.Exams/Certifications (PMP, Business Analysis)
6.My old PS2 
7.Had a GeForce 7900gs gaming machine back in the days that I built from my first salary
8.Every penny lost to learn poker, stock and derivatives market
9.Every penny used to buy gifts for parents, wife, relatives
10.Every penny spent for bike trips, exploring the state I'm in.


----------



## lenny

My son
My dog
Netflix
iPhone/iPad 
Books 
Timbuk2 messenger bags
Travel
Watches
Nike Huarache running shoes
Bob Jogging stroller


----------



## bodysurf

Also in no particular order.....

In-n-Out burger Double-Double
Guinness on tap
Broken-in Levis jeans
My Nomos Orion
Saddleback leather wallet
My dog
Maui Jim sunglasses
Mophie iPhone case
Lazy Boy leather recliner
custom-tailored suit


----------



## warrenzn

I'm going to limit this to material things since things like family, fiancé, holiday memories, travel, family vacations, and the like are priceless and supersede material items.

- Shure 425 & 535 Earphones 
- JDS Labs portable earphone amp.
- Music collection
- iPod classic
- Sony 42" flat screen LED TV
- Sony Blu Ray 5:1 surround system
- DVD and Blu ray collection
- Seiko Premier dress watches
- Seiko Premier D/Drive Moon Phase
- Seiko Sportura Kinetic Perpetual cal.
- Leather sofa
- BlendTec blender (health investment)
- Breville Wok
- Weber barbecue
- PS Vita, Xbox 360
- B&W P5 Headphones
- Harman Kardon soundsticks 
- Nescafé Latissima plus coffee maker
- Ray Ban sunglasses 
- Mizuno forged steel golf irons 
- Scotty Cameron golf putter 
- K-Factor90 Roger Federer tennis rackets and bag.
- Nike sports gear and shoes
- Ecco shoes
- Nice clothes






Sent via iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rad Red Brick

$ all-clad stainless pans
$ Zojirushi flip-top vacuum mug
$ quality selvedge denim
$ burr grinder
$ Quoddy shoes
$ Paradigm Studio v.3s
$ ENO hammocks
$ Topo Designs mini mountain bag
$ Kaweco Sport fountain pen
$ Golden acrylic paint
$ Kona Rove bicycle


----------



## gatster

Not in any particular order and sticking to material stuff (as opposed to services like business class, 5* hotels etc):

1. All the watches I have ever bought
2. Apple Macbook Air or Dell XPS 13
3. Redbreast Cask Strength (or any good Irish Whiskey)
4. Barker or Church's Shoes
5. Persol Sunglasses
6. My Alchemist Nemesis APD22a Integrated Amplifier
7. Samsung TV's
8. Barbour or Belstaff Jackets
9. Makita Power Tools
10. Anything I have inherited from anyone.

Sorry but...

11. Weber grilles
12. Kiehls products

I don't mind paying good money, so long what I'm buying lasts (apart from Whiskey, obviously ;-)).


----------



## Random Letters

1 Squeezebox

Mine has seen thousands of hours of use and brought me immense enjoyment.

2 Vacmaster vacuum sealer

It has saved me money in grocery bills and allows me to have fun in new ways in the kitchen with sous vide.

3 Quality Humidor

Keeps my cigars healthy and looks pretty too

4 Spyderco Paramilitary 2

Just a nice pocket knife. Perfect for my needs.

5 Ruger 10/22

Never an issue, cheap to feed, and fun for the entire family.

6 Kobo

I've gotten incredible use out of mine.

7 Beer making equipment

I like to make beer. It's fun! Drinking it is more fun still! 

8 Lead crystal whisky decanter and low balls

I just like the way it looks and how the heavy glass feels in the hand.

9 Quality headphones and amp

Music is a big part of my life, and when I can't listen from speakers, I can still really enjoy my music.

10 My Rogue leather hat

I've worn it everywhere and in all conditions. It's comfortable and keeps the elements off. Also incredibly durable.

11 Big steel keg bbq

I've never had a piece of food come off of it and be disappointed. It's just an awesome grill.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbap

1. There are no pennies in circulation in Canada anymore so get a Canadian penny - as an object lesson in everything eventually becoming useless and somehow simultaneously more valuable if it can avoid being forgotten or functional as time passes.

2. Skip consumer level/retail level objects if you can or get as close to industrial/military spec as you can. A favourite example: a Subaru Forester XT-made by Fuji Heavy Industries: arguably the most reliable and safest car you can buy (also crazy fast).

4. Another favourite example: industrial display HDTV monitors. Cheaper but also better.

5. Pro-level gear like a Canon 5dMkIII or a Hassleblad, Always worth it.

4. GoRuck backpacks. Pelican cases.

5. Adidas Stan Smiths

6. Find a way to know the chef at the restaurant, the front desk staff at the hotel, the pilot of the plane. It's usually as simple as a $20 gift because nobody else bothers. But it's always worth it.

7. Hire a personal trainer before buying any luxury item. When you get in shape you may realize your need for luxury is an idiotic trap.

8. Any book written by NN Taleb, Harry Frankfurt, George Saunders, Cormac McCarthy (...) any book, really. 

9. Any and every big show that matters to you. (Emphasis on 'big'). Do not hesitate. Overpay if necessary. See that sporting event, concert, gallery opening (...) LIVE. Those moments are like warm blankets to wrap around yourself when things get bleak.

10. Ice cream for kids. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoSpoon

New guy here, I love this forum. 

Here is my list of 10:

1. Apple products: Macbook Pro, ipad, iphone 5 etc.
2. Benchmade Knives
3. Weber Grill
4. Seiko Divers
5. Good Cigars
6. Danner Boots
7. Maxpedition Bags
8. Glocks
9. Quality AR-15 and accessories
10. 99 Chevy Suburban


----------



## Lafite1968

Hmmmm...how come the poster has'nt responded ?

Well, ....
1. Sony custom made laptop ( spec & have my name engraved on it)--truly fast and efficient laptop/ no need to buy a new every 3 years

2. Coach portfolio zipper --truly a classy briefcase-substitute

3. ST Dupont pen--intangible value-have been using since i was in high school

4. Louis Vuitton LV wallet--long lasting & practical wallet

5. Ferregamo shoes--comfortable shoes, long lasting

6. Sony Satio & Google/LG nexus 5 cell phones--1st class spec and efficient phone

7. Dom Perri champagne--people drink to celebrate & drink to forget

8. 2 Cartier & 1 Omega watch(es)--fits for any occasion

9. Canali & Zegna shirts & ties -- material so superb that last for long time, believe it or not !

10. BMW--not too fancy yet not too cheap; reliable/ comfortable....

NOW...my dream list:

1. Mercedez Benz 550 SL or Aston Martin DB9 ( used/ pre-owned ok too)

2. Rolex President/ white gold Daytona

3. Panasonic massage-chair 

4. a BIG OLD house


----------



## IAmGary

This thread is great because everyone has these recommendations that lay perfectly between price and quality. Here's my list: 




1. My 1989 BMW 325i
Over-engineered, awesome road feel and over all exciting driving experience. Everytime I drive this car it puts a smile on my face. I've taken my family on dozens of great outings and vacations as an excuse to drive and we have some wonderful memories because of it. Daily driver, weekend getaway car and track rat - one car can do it all. Other brands are good too but everyone can benefit from having a car like this in their life. The great thing about an older luxury vehicle is that at 10-20 years old these cars still command respect from enthusiasts and have all the hallmarks of a luxury vehicle.










2. Fischer Space Pen Refills
The Space Pen itself isn't very nice to hold for long periods of time but the refill cartridge is awesome. I put these in cheap Arrows and other ball points to turn any pen into a works-at-any-angle writing device. I write less and less these days but always have 2-3 around and keep one in my car kit travel bag.


3. Goruck Bags
Not exactly cheap but the quality of manufacture is excellent and the design asthetic is austere (more "grey man") compared to the overly military all-straps-and-buckles design of competing bags. I have a GR1 that pretty much saved my life when I wiped out on my bike and a 30L gym bag. Sturdy but will aquire a very pleasing patene over years iof abuse.


4. Levis Jeans
I know that selvegdge denim is huge right now but I'm not a purist and can appreciate a pair of jeans with a little stretch such as the 511. I've found Levis to be an excellent balance between fashion and utility. They are tough enough that I never worry about getting down and dirty if the need arises. I work in an office but at home it's all about crawling around with the kids and working in the garage. I've tried numerous other brands and always destroyed them in less than 6 months but I have Levis that are going on for years and one pair has been with me for decades.


5. Seiko Watches
I'm new to the watch game but already appreciate the price point and craftsmanship of Seiko watches. Waterproof, tough wearing and accurate time keeping. I get loads of compliments on my watches from friends and watch enthusiasts alike. Best value for the money. The SKX009K1 is a good place to start.


6. CrashPlan Data Backup
Cannot put a price on the peice of mind I take in knowing that all my photos, financial documents and other data are backed up offsite. Other services may be just as good but my employer uses CrashPlan Enterprise which led me to them for my personal data. I've used the service a dozen times to recover corrupted or lost documents and once to recover an entire machine.


7. Valentine V1 Radar Detector
I'm not a pathological speeder but I appreciate the situational awareness a radar detector affords. If it avoids a single ticket it's paid for.


8. Col. Conk Badger Hair Shaving Brush
A quality badger hair shaving brush will more thoroughly coat your wiskers and afford a superior shave. The brush will work almost any soap into a rich lather (though proper shaving soap is best), and that's handy for traveling because you can use whatever is available in your hotel bathroom. Soap usually washes clean away which doesn't dull blades like the sticky creams and gels. Buy once and it should last a lifetime.


9. Husky Hand Tools
For inexpensive hand tools you can match but not beat these. Excellent lifetime warranty and an appearance that is classic and will not look out of place next to the vintage Craftsman tools you may have inherited from your father. However I don't recommend Husky power tools.


10. Garagelife Magazine
Everyone can benefit from refining their sense of taste and exposure to luxury. Garagelife is dedicated to homes that are built around the garage: the living room IS the garage. The pages are filled with beautiful architecture, cars and the collections of ecclectic auto enthusiasts. Ads usually feature everything from industrial flooring and ventilations systems to $5,000 socket drivers with wood inlay handles. Imported from Japan and written in Japanese: not cheap but very delightful.


----------



## Rad Red Brick

^ Great call on the V1


----------



## tobitas

In no particular order:

My Spanish guitar
MacBook
Samsonite carry on luggage
Oris TT1 watch
Engagement ring
Dynaudio speakers
Any flight ever taken to visit friends and family
Annual fee for public bike rental in my city
Drivers license
Sailing license


----------



## Smaug

Interesting that you singled out Seiko 5 watch as something worth every penny. (I agree)

1) Victorinox Swiss army knife
2) Casio watch
3) Honda car
4) Honda motorcycle or scooter
5) Apple iPhone
6) Apple Macbook Pro laptop
7) Any decent quality LED flashlight
8) Patagonia messenger bag
9) Sony TV
10) Netflix


----------



## Smaug

tobitas said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> My Spanish guitar
> MacBook
> Samsonite carry on luggage
> Oris TT1 watch
> Engagement ring
> Dynaudio speakers
> Any flight ever taken to visit friends and family
> Annual fee for public bike rental in my city
> Drivers license
> Sailing license


This is my favorite one so far. Most of us were thinking in terms of material things.

The 'plane ticket to visit family' item made me ashamed I didn't think of it, as it is absolutely true.


----------



## Split Second

Don't think I can come up with ten items off the top of my head, as perceived value changes based on needs and the given day; however, the ONE ITEM which consistently proves its value every day is: my I-Pad.


----------



## DownTownAndrew

1. My dog
2. Bodum French Press
3. Weightlifting Belt
4. HTPC - XBMC
5. Cyalis
6. Skyn Condoms
7. BF3
8. All of my snow skiing equipment - too much to list
9. My organized SHTF, bugout bag
10. Internet Access account


----------



## samael_6978

No particular order:

Subaru cars and SUVs
Pirelli tires
Zero Tolerance knives
Sony TVs
Bose audio equipment
Seiko Prospex watches
Yamaha FZ-1
Oakley sunglasses
Arai motorcycle helmets
My motorcycle jacket (Dainese)


----------



## gmrv4

No particular order:

Lycoming Aircraft engines
Pelikan M800 Tortoise fountain pen and Tomoe River paper
CZ 455 benchrest rifle
Foursevens Preon 1 flashlight
Great Eastern Cutlery #15 boys pocket knife
Surly Long Haul Trucker touring bicycle
My 23 year old 2WD Toyota pickup truck
Omega Speedmaster Pro watch
Boulevard Tank 7 beer
My Flight Instructor Certificate

Three extras:
My National Auto Sport Competition License
My backpacking gear
Wenonah Argosy canoe


----------



## Monocrom

+1 on the Pelikan. I love mine.


----------



## Rad Red Brick

+2 for Pelikan. Like butter.


----------



## Cochese

Dewalt 735x - second best woodworking tool I own
Festool Domino - not used as much as #1, but indispensable for what it does.
HP ProBook 4540s - the guts of a Macbook inside a work-friendly Windows laptop
Playstation 3 60GB - primary BR player and game machine for years now. Never even flinches.
12" thick memory foam mattress. I didn't know sleep before I bought one.
iPhone 4. Well after I moved on to Android this tracks my runs and gives playtime to the kids.
Oakley sunglasses. There might be better, there might be cheaper. These work for me.
iPad Mini. I use this thing every single day.
Dry cleaning.

Each and every trip to the House of Mouse. The memories my family will have can't be measured by the exorbitant price I pay.


----------



## Brankrupt

1. Contraception
2. John Lobb dress shoes
3. MacBook Pro
4. iPhone 5s (my galaxy note 3 was actually better)
5. Food scales
6. Tupperware containers
7. Everything I have bought my parents
8. All my non-fiction books
9. My home
10. Chicken Breast


----------



## hookey

Passport. Unable to leave the UK without it. Cost £70 or so back in 2006 and still valid for another two plus years.
Bic ballpoint pen. But fine point only.
Scarpa and Meindl hiking boots. But without Goretex linings. 
Any of my four Paramo hiking jackets. Highly waterproof and breathable. Kicks Goretex into touch every time. These can last a lifetime.
Natural crystal deodorant. Simply wet the crystal and apply to your pits. It doesn't smell of anything but - most importantly - it keeps your man scent from getting out of control.
Yorkshire Tea tea bags. From Taylors of Harrogate, Yorkshire. Because life's too short to be drinking inferior tea. Don't think the tea is cultivated in Yorkshire, though.
Collins World Atlas. What could be better than looking at maps of faraway lands and thinking of the holidays you'd enjoy if only you had the funds and the time?
Kept the last birthday and Christmas cards that my mother sent me before she passed away. That was 12 years ago. The cards are stored away until each birthday and Christmas comes along.
Annual subscription to _National Geograhic. _Cheap as chips when compared to the cover price.
My whippet Holly. I've quit adding up the cost of the vet bills I've incurred during the last year since she was diagnosed with a chronic liver condition. As long as she's happy and healthy I'll keep on meeting the costs.


----------



## watchbearer

Audioengine A2 (EQ'ed) + Audioengine D1 - For audiophile quality music on your computer and a great bang for buck, look no further. Got these 4 years ago, they've seen constant playback since then.
Mazda 6 2.3l 2005 - Sporty yet roomy and comfortable enough to carry 5 persons with full luggage long haul.
Aeron Chair - 12 years old, looks like it just came from the store. Soo comfortable..Get yourself a quality office chair.
Victorinox Swiss Army Knife - Got it as a present 29 years ago with my name engraved on it. Used it so many times I've lost count, still looks and works like a champ.
Ray Ban sunglasses - The only reason I keep buying them is that every once in a while they get lost. Tough, cool- whats not to like?
Going on trips/vacations with loved ones - Seriously scratch all the above and prioritize this first. Memories last forever.
PO8500 on rubber strap. Awesome - 1.5 years since I got it. What a watch..
Leatherman Charge with bolt set - 5 years on it's the perfect complementary to the victorinox and been used everywhere on everything.

Thinking about the rest...


----------



## cmatrix

1. Apple products:iPhone 5s, iPad Mini Retina and Macbook Pro + Adobe softwares (including internet access) 
2. Sennheiser earphones
3. Camper shoes and Palladium boots
4. RayBan spectacles and sunglasses with Essilor lens
5. White-gold necklace, pendants and bracelet
6. My everyday watch 
7. Books
8. Camera equipments
9. Drawing and writing tools (including Moleskines)
10. Jackets


----------



## sev1

Some great products I've used or use and recommend to others.
No particular order

Samsung Galaxy Note3
Tapatalk
Technics SL1200 mk3
Sonos Play:5
JBL w12gti mk2 subwoofer
Room and Board Sectional
Diesel Jeans
Nike Flyknit Chukka Boot
Hurley Phantom Boardshorts
Rolex GMT Master II-C BLNR


----------



## cristitegzes

- 80 GB ipod
-Samsung Note II
-Zippo lighter
-Shimano spinning reel
-MinnKota electric boat engine
- 1987 Diesel Merc 190d
- La Sportiva Mountaineering boots
-Victorinox Skipper pocket knife
-Mizuno wave rider running shoes
-Tecnica ski boots
-Citizen automatic


----------



## MarcoUnkel

iPhone 5s
iPad mini retina
Nike free run 2.0 
Seiko 5 automatic
Sennheiser ie8
Eastpak sport backpack 
Leather jacket
Carrera skiman 8850 ( the vintage one )
Box of lucky strike sigarets
Lighter ( plastic thingy +/- 1 euro )

Just be happy with the simple things


----------



## Mr.Sandman

-1999 Buick Century (bought with 32k miles @$4000)

-Mountain Hardwear Monkey Man jacket

-Arc' Teryx ALPHA SV jacket

-Glock 23gen 4

-iPad (any variant)

-Netflix

-My house

-Cutsom built entertainment center (Amish)

-Suunto Vector Xblack

-Canon T3i


----------



## uktom84

I wouldn't say I treasure any of these items, but I use them a lot and carry some with me.

Kindle fire hdx tablet

Lg g2 phone

Samsung 40 inch led tv

Playstation 4

A watch

Wallet 

Rayban folding sunglasses

Car

Alcohol

Cigarettes on weekends

And my laptop a nice warm beanie hat!!!!!!




Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewZ137

In no particular order:

1) Victorinox Swiss Army Cadet in black alox finish - carry this one with me at all times, super thin and light due to the aluminum scales/casing
2) Seiko SKX007 - beater/everyday watch
3) Bose QC15 - amazing for planes, trains, buses, and blocking out basic people
4) Nexus 5 phone - the best phone you can buy for $350 off contract
5) Nexus 7 tablet - amazing performance for the price tag
6) Pilot Metropolitan fountain pen - $15, writes smooth enough to make me not buy any more fountain pens
7) Saucony Guide running shoes - fairly expensive but prevents injuries during long runs
8) 24" computer monitor - because multitasking is a thing these days
9) Stainless steel money clip - classy, indestructible, and under $10
10) Charles Tyrwhitt shirts - $30 each when on sale, similar quality to Brooks Brothers but fit is much better


----------



## mikeylacroix

in my posession:

mizzen main shirts
tom ford suits
ferragamo shoes
rolex submariner/daytona
lindberg sunnies
montblanc pens
rehband knee sleeves + lifting straps
samsung note3 and some good headphones i don't remember brand of
rancilio coffee machine
bmw 320i


----------



## ron gray

My list will consist of material things, as I believe it is a given that nothing could trump the experiences I've had with my friends and family...

1. 3 series BMW: decent mix of performance, fuel economy, and affordability, with just enough luxury and comfort to make the 125 miles I drive each day not just bearable, but enjoyable.

2. Allen-Edmonds Shoes: I spend the majority of day with my shoes on, why wouldn't I want a quality one thats as comfortable as it is good looking?

3. High thread count sheets: Life is too short to sleep on burlap.

4. Nikon 70-200 2.8 VRII: This is by far my favorite lens. Capable of breathtaking images on nearly any Nikon camera.

5. H&K P30 9mm: Ive owned/fired many pistols, but none have provided the same comfort and reliability as this one. 

6. Apple iPhone: Ive long outgrown my need to tweak every setting on every device I own, I just want reliable products that work, and Apple delivers that in spades. We have an entire Apple eco-system in the house, but nothing sees more use than my iPhone.

7. Anthem MRX-710: I've tried Yamaha, Onkyo, Denon, etc...and I was blown away by the difference the Anthem made in my system. A most welcome addition to my home theater that didn't rival the cost of an new car.

8. Mont Blanc Starwalker Rollerball: I have several other pens of all different styles and price points, but the one I continue to gravitate toward is the MB Starwalker. Not too heavy, not too light, capable of long writing sessions...its wonderful.

9. Xikar lighter: For the small amount of money I paid for this kit, its yet to fail me. Ive left it in my pocket and ran it though the wash, but it hasn't missed a beat. I wish I could get this level of performance for such a low cost on everything.

10. My education: I know Im breaking my own rule regarding material items, but Im fortunate to be able to enjoy many of the things on this list because of my education. Im far from wealthy, but its been a long time since Ive balanced a check book or worried about how much gas I was putting in my car. Money well spent as far as Im concerned.

Runner ups:

There are several of course, but I'd be remiss if I didn't note 5 that didn't make the cut but are worthy of mention:
- Macallen 18: Lovely scotch at a great price point
- Opus X Anejo Sharks: Great cigar, often paired with the above
- Smith Bros. furniture: It'll last longer than any trend, so buy timeless styles
- Whustof knives: Saving my trying to remove my pinky not long ago, they are a joy to use. 
- Audio Technica ATH-M50: Amazing headphones for the money


----------



## tonza

My ten in no particular order 
1) steel cap work boots - when you're on your feet up to, and over, 12 hours a day, it makes sense. 
2) Car tyres - they're the only thing between you and the road, you can't put a price on safety
3) health insurance - this has proved to be worth every cent more than once
4) Honda lawnmower - honestly they are just a thing of mechanical brilliance 
5) pillow top mattress - when you spend a third of your life sleeping, I want to do it in comfort
6) big screen TV - can't beat good quality gaming and full HD football
7) tools - I never regret spending thousands on these
8) vinyl collection - honestly it's worth every dollar
9) Dell laptop - has copped a beating and is still going hard
10) IPod classic 80gb 

Pretty simple list, I'm a pretty simple bloke. But these things I own/pay for/buy are worth every extra dollar and make my life easier and better
Cheers


----------



## 3puttjay

In no particular order:
1. costa del mar sunglasses
2. seiko watches
3.beretta firearms
4. asics running shoes
5. sleeping bags with better than 0 deg. ratings
6. shimano reels
7. 1996 chevy impala ss
8. volvos (in general and S70 AWD in particular)
9. minerva watches
10. down comforters


----------



## ds760476

-Gifts
-Travel
-Books
-DOXA Watches
-Isofranes
-Netflix
-Amazon Prime
-Blundstone Boots
-Housekeeping Service
-Warm Coats


----------



## shaunsdot

1.Rolex Sub
2.Spyderco Endura
3.Red Wing Iron Rangers
4.Levis 511 Jeans
5.Schott Perfecto
6.Filson Original Briefcase
7.Savinelli Pipe
8.Moscot optics
9.NATO straps
10.Martin Acoustic


----------



## 3puttjay

Cobia said:


> Duct tape
> knife
> full face mask
> Surgical/disposable gloves
> Zip ties-extra large
> Video camera-small
> Screw driver-large
> Crow bar-small
> Hoodie-black
> Bleach
> Roll of clear contact
> Small flash light
> Fold up shovel
> Backpack-black
> Rope- about 20 feet
> 2 lighters
> Small blow torch
> Rohypnol
> Thumb cuffs
> surgical blades
> Stockings
> Wig
> mobile phone with camera and video on it
> Pair of multi grips
> Hand saw-small
> Change of clothes
> 
> Few more than 10 items but its better to be safe than sorry..
> cheers


Who are you? Dexter Morgan?


----------



## MNskito

This is fun, but stopping at 10 requires a bit of thought. 
1. Tempurpedic mattress
2. Ridley Damocles road bike
3. Fischer Carbonlite skate skis
4. Lucky jeans
5. Spyderco Endura 4
6. Merkur 34C & Clubman Pinaud
7. Favorite watch of the moment: Seagull 1963 panda dial
8. Martin Logan speakers
9. College so my son wouldn't have loans
10. Wife's wedding ring


----------



## Retrograde

Nice thread.

1. ORIS watch
2. Barossa Valley shiraz
3. Coopers Pale Ale
4. RM Williams leather boots
5. Opinel pocket knife
6. Gucci wallet
7. Chicago Cutlery chefs knives
8. Zippo lighter
9. Oakley sunglasses
10. Samsung Galaxy tablet


----------



## madeofducktape

My 10, in no particular order. 

- polarized ray ban sunglasses 
- sugar cane jeans 
- Netflix 
- memory foam mattress topper 
- a good pair of running shoes 
- good tools (power or hand) 
- a good dive watch 
- chefs knife 
- coffee grinder
- scansnap scanner 

That was fun!


----------



## KiwiWomble

still thinking about my list, having a lot of fun googling up the things i haven't heard of...a surprising number of which are guns!


----------



## Monocrom

madeofducktape said:


> My 10, in no particular order.
> 
> - polarized ray ban sunglasses...


Hell yes! I love mine.


----------



## mrsgarkenzie

I'm getting Christmas shopping ideas from this thread


----------



## Skv

My quick list:
- Steinhart OVM
- Vostok Amphibia 'Scuba Dude'
- Yamaha SRX600 motorbike
- Master of Science degree
- Bialetti percolator for making espresso
- Philips living colors led lights in my living room
- Samsung S4
- Auchentoshan 3 wood whisky
- American Optical pilot sunglasses with bayonet temples
- Registration on WUS! 

I would love to add my Rolex to the list, but nothing beats the price-quality rate of Vostok.


----------



## Luis_Leite

1) Reliable daily Quartz Watch (anything timex to Tag Heuer, I have a Tissot V8)
2) Reliable dressier mechanic watch (i'm failing this one until I get my RW serviced and repaired...)
4) Victorinox swiss army knife
3) Levis 501 Dark wash
4) White Oxford Shirt
5) Navy blue Suit, 2 Buttons
6) Arawaza Gui (to practise karate)
7) Nike running shoes
8) Black Oxford Shoes and matching belt (I prefer national made, as we have quality leather here)
9) Black Leather Wallet, doesnt matter the brand, but leather must be good
10) Reliable boots


----------



## altess27

1. Oban Golf Shafts
2. Anything from Titleist
3. Footjoy Golf Shoes
4. Tanqueray Gin
5. Nomos Glashutte watches
6. Apple products
7. Revo Sunglasses
8. Leather goods from Piedmont Leather
9. Levi's Jeans 
10. Ecco Turn GTX Boots


----------



## marsy101

Items:

1) Swiss army knives
2) Anything from Suit Supply
3) Parker 50 Falcon (and vintage fountain pens in general)
4) Nespresso Citiz
5) Nespresso Capsules (I just don't see the point of refillable and after-market capsules, they're never as good)
6) Real RayBan Wayfarers
7) Used Audi's
8) Rolex Submariner 
9) Iphone 5 (or whichever one I have... I'm never 100% sure!)
10) Harris tweed jackets.

Lifestyle things:

1) Gym membership
2) Good running shoes (both categories)
3) Private medical care (Polish national system is dire)
4) Decent hotels (I don't just need 'somewhere to crash')
5) Yotel, if I have more than a few hours at the airport
6) Netflix
7) Spotify Premium
8) HMA VPN for accessing UK TV and Netflix from Poland.
9) Flexible flight bookings
10) Daycare


----------



## foggy

8 year old Bentley Continental GT. 
Getting your bag monogrammed at Dunhill Bourdon House for free on a Thursday by the leather craftsman who made it. 
Ohlins suspension. 
British Supersport tune on your 600cc motorcycle. 
Quality set of one piece leathers. 
Nike iD personalised skateboard trainers. 
Omega Deville Orbis. 
Ralph Lauren Black Label suits in the sale 
Crockett and Jones boots/shoes. 
Valentino Rossi.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

1. A stainless steel Rolex
2. Porsche Design (Rodenstock) titanium eyeglass frames
3. Bose headphones with active noise cancellation
4. A sports car, particularly roadsters
5. Samsonite luggage
6. MacBook Air


----------



## 69mach351

1. A good duffel bag
2. A reliable car
3. A well tailored (not necessarily expensive) suit
4. A used Rolex
5. A good, fitted pair of running shoes (seriously, visit a running store and have them pick your shoes out)
6. A good daycare for the kiddos
7. Good seats/tickets to any event - if it is worth going, it is worth doing right
8. A great mattress
9. A large shower with multiple heads
10. Vacations - We work as many or more hours in this country as in any other developed country, and people refuse to take their vacations. I don't think I will look back on my death bed and say "Man, I should have skipped that trip to ____________ and put in another 50 hours at work"

Honorable mention: Polarized Sunglasses, a meal at a VERY nice restaurant, track time in some exotics


----------



## Miqote

My list. Apologies if someone's already put up this identical list, I didn't want to read 13 pages of posts. Chances are, no one will ever read what I'm about to write either so 

I'm writing this list as I'm coming up with ideas, so the ones at the top (Gaiman, Netflix) are better bangs for the bucks than the bottom (duct tape, beater)

-Neil Gaiman books. Read them and you'll understand why. As Stephen King once said, he's "a treasure house of story, and we're very lucky to have him in any media"
-Netflix
-With prices at just $1.85 p/g, I'd say gas 
-Ray Ban polarized. Seriously, everyone says they're overpriced, but once you put them on your face, you'll see where your extra $200 went to
-A quality bluray player
-Quality quartz beater watch
-Duct tape. It can do anything!


----------



## brandon\

Here's my list. (Keep in mind, I am a frugal person.)

- A watch you enjoy the hell out of. Doesn't matter what it is, you just have to enjoy strapping that thing on your wrist.
- A dress watch.
- A beater watch.
- Front-pocket wallet. Screw jamming that crap in your back pocket. I have a Fossil I paid $20 for many years ago. It has some good patina and aging, but it has surprisingly held up extremely well for the price.
- An upper-end cellphone. I don't care it it's an Apple or Android or whatever. LTE connectivity on the go is priceless. And I don't really touch a computer outside of work. I did all of the paperwork for my house (mortgage, closing) on my phone.
- Old Navy dark-wash boot-cut jeans. I enjoy that crap out of these jeans - more than jeans I've spent more money on. And they have big, deep pockets for phone, wallet, keys, knife, etc…
- A vehicle to suit your needs. I live in Minnesota - we get snow and ice. I drove cars and thought "I don't need no stinking SUV". I got one with AWD and I won't go back.
- T-shirts. If you find a t-shirt that fits you like a glove and looks good on you, get 10 more.
- Glasses. If you wear glasses, get some that compliment you and fit into your lifestyle. I just got a couple pairs of Warby Parker glasses. I have received tons of compliments, they're the most comfortable glasses I have worn in ~25 years of wearing glasses, and my kid has ripped them off my face many times and they hold up - and they're very affordable.
- Kitchen knives and cutting board. If you cook, at least one good chopping knife and a LARGE cutting board.


----------



## 69mach351

A lot of good ideas on these lists. A lot of similarities too. You can almost get to know someone by what they put on it.


----------



## jyyck

- watches
- spotify
- netflix (or alternatives)
- Sennheiser Headphones and Genelec speakers 
- (i)Phone
- Computer (iMac)
- Ray-Ban Sunglasses
- coffee grinder
- blender
- AeroPress


----------



## SubVette

1.Rolex Submariner
2.Citizen Watches
3. MY 08 Corvette
4, My Boston Terrier
5. GoPro Hero 3
6. My Lenovo NoteBook
7. My unlocked custom rommed Note 4 
8. Harley Jeans
9. Cadbury Chocolate
10 Cherries
11.Yamaha Tyros 5

I like my Harley Heritage but its not worth every penny.......


----------



## CristobalGordo

I would say

1. Travel - I'm not a travel snob but cruise ship/all-inclusive travel doesn't count. You need to have at least some contact with the local people, environment food etc.
2. Foreign language classes - It's an awesome feeling when a language is completely alien to you and then 6 months or a year later when you realize, "wait..I actually understand that!" It's also good for your brain and a great way to meet people.
3. Heinz ketchup - no other ketchup tastes as good.
4. One expensive (for you) watch that you buy yourself when you finally have enough money after being a kid/student etc for the first part of your life. Make it something different that you don't see every day.
5. A Leatherman.
6. Lots of socks and underwear- they're cheap, why ever run out?
7. If there some minor medical issue that is treatable, treat it! If you are self-conscious about something like acne, being chubby, dental issues, and if you have the money, treat it and stop worrying about it. I'm not talking about plastic surgery- just little things that can be fixed with a doctor's visit and maybe a prescription.
8. Snorkeling.
9. Christmas with people you love.


----------



## tx100

1. Arcteryx
2. Persol Sunglasses
3. Nikon DSLR
4. Benchmade Griptilian
5. Canali wardrobe
6. Allen Edmonds
7. Zenith watches
8. Glenfiddich 15 Solara
9. Skiing in Alps
10. Audi Quatro


----------



## imaCoolRobot

TheMightyWill said:


> My list. Apologies if someone's already put up this identical list, I didn't want to read 13 pages of posts. Chances are, no one will ever read what I'm about to write either so
> 
> I'm writing this list as I'm coming up with ideas, so the ones at the top (Gaiman, Netflix) are better bangs for the bucks than the bottom (duct tape, beater)
> 
> -Neil Gaiman books. Read them and you'll understand why. As Stephen King once said, he's "a treasure house of story, and we're very lucky to have him in any media"
> -Netflix
> -With prices at just $1.85 p/g, I'd say gas
> -Ray Ban polarized. Seriously, everyone says they're overpriced, but once you put them on your face, you'll see where your extra $200 went to
> -A quality bluray player
> -Quality quartz beater watch
> -Duct tape. It can do anything!


Ha, you're wrong! I'm reading it.
A bluray player? Heh! Get like a PS3 (or 4) these days.
You can stream, play bluray and watch downloaded stuff too
Rayban... Even at a $150 price point still uses injected plastic. You can get much better with a Mauijim for about the same money. I also like the look of Persol.
Neil Gaiman is awesome but so is the library


----------



## Toothbras

CristobalGordo said:


> I would say
> 
> 1. Travel - I'm not a travel snob but cruise ship/all-inclusive travel doesn't count. You need to have at least some contact with the local people, environment food etc.
> 2. Foreign language classes - It's an awesome feeling when a language is completely alien to you and then 6 months or a year later when you realize, "wait..I actually understand that!" It's also good for your brain and a great way to meet people.
> 3. Heinz ketchup - no other ketchup tastes as good.
> 4. One expensive (for you) watch that you buy yourself when you finally have enough money after being a kid/student etc for the first part of your life. Make it something different that you don't see every day.
> 5. A Leatherman.
> 6. Lots of socks and underwear- they're cheap, why ever run out?
> 7. If there some minor medical issue that is treatable, treat it! If you are self-conscious about something like acne, being chubby, dental issues, and if you have the money, treat it and stop worrying about it. I'm not talking about plastic surgery- just little things that can be fixed with a doctor's visit and maybe a prescription.
> 8. Snorkeling.
> 9. Christmas with people you love.


Great one about the ketchup, I can't stand when restaurants have generic junk on the table. Spring for the good stuff, everything besides Heinz really does taste like complete crap


----------



## imaCoolRobot

But I love ketchup, how about Fancy ketchup? Mmmmmm Dijon ketchup.


----------



## WatchingMyTime

My list, not in any particular order:
1-Netflix
2-Siracha hot sauce
3-Dominos when you're drunk.
4-Any LED flat panel TV
5-Chromcast
6-bic lighter
7-coffee, drip, black
8-levi's
9-Honda vehicles
10-Macbook


----------



## CMSgt Bo

In no particular order:

My family
A paid off home in the mountains
Reliable transportation
My bespoke Defender 110 (not very reliable but has the highest Smiles Per Gallon factor ever)
A good mechanical timepiece (Sinn, Omega, Doxa, Rolex)
Comfortable footwear (Asolo, Sperry, and Tony Llama)
A good knife (Neil Blackwood custom Damascus & Carbon Fiber Mini Skirmish)
Garlic (the more the better)
Les Baer in Milt Sparks Leather (honorable mention to Sig Sauer)
Apple Products


----------



## monorelojero

1 my dog
2 my 1954 Gaveau Grand Piano
3 Savinelly Pipe
4 146 Montblanc Fountain pen
5 Victorinox knife
6 Rolex Sub
7 Barbour jacket 
8 iPhone iMac iPad 
9 bespoke shirts
10 my Ocean front appartment


----------



## the4bs

1 Dog number 1 (priceless)
2. Dog number 2 (priceless)
I have them both now. One came a year before the other. Money can't buy the joy they bring.
3. A good outdoor jacket - Jack Wolfskin for example
4. Good walking boots
5. Good wellingtons
6. Dr. Martens boots
7. Grenson shoes / boots
8. Two 23 inch top notch computer screens on a double stand
9. iPhone 4, 5, 6
10. Rolex I bought about 30 years ago (when I was 25). Still have it and love it


----------



## vtcollector

1. Apple products (MacBook Air, iPhone 6)
2. A tailored suit
3. C63 AMG
4. Tumi products (wallet/backpack)
5. Oud scented fragrance
6. Port Authority Mercedes-Benz jacket
7. Amazon Prime
8. Current watch collection (Tudor Black Bay, Breitling Avenger II Chrono, Breitling Avenger Blackbird, Seiko Astron)
9. Cole Haan shoes
10. Valentine One radar detector

Also....first post on this forum! Hi folks.


----------



## Twotone60

1. William & Mary education
2. Subscription to match.com, where I met my wife
3. Every last dime I have spent on/with my son.
4. Honda Civic
5. Reverend Jetstream 390 guitar
6. 1979 Fender Princeton Reverb
7. My modest collection of exercise equipment, which replaced a gym membership.
8. Lands End tailored fit dress shirts
9. Seiko SKA 381 - not my most valuable watch by a long shot, but a solid go-to.
10. iphone 6/ipad air2/ macbook air - and high speed internet service
Edited to add #11, a biggie - divorce from my first wife.


----------



## monorelojero

1 my scottish terrier dog
and in no particular orden
2 my 1954 Gaveau Grand Piano
3 bespoke shoes 
4 my 1987 146 Montblanc Fountain pen
5 my mini Victorinox knife with scissors
6 my 16610 Rolex Sub
7 my 1957 MG roadster
8 Bespoke suits
9 bespoke shirts
10 my Ocean front appartment


----------



## Signals

Great thread!


Worth _every _penny: 

  Education MacBook Pro Stafford Shirts Anything from Yamaha Memory-foam mattress Blazing-fast internet speed Roland V-drums Swedish-fish candy Any Legend of Zelda game Swimming pool 
  
  
  
         


----------



## Kensei1523

Here are my top 10 (no particular order)

1. iPhone6 64GB/ iPad Air 2 128GB
2. Audi A1
3. Omega Planet Ocean and SMP
4. Tailored shirts
5. Samsung Smart TV
6. My movie collection + Netflix
7. My beloved sneakers (est. 2005, look worn out as hell, but comfortable like no other)
8. Teufel 7.1 Sound System
9. My flat (14. floor penthouse with a beautiful view over the city)
10. Amazon Prime


----------



## jarwo

Chocolate
Ham
Ice Cream
Hot Dogs
Pre-Mixed Salad
Protein Shakes
Almonds
Organic Sour Cream
Popsicles
Medium Sharp Cheddar Block


----------



## Toothbras

vtcollector said:


> 1. Apple products (MacBook Air, iPhone 6)
> 2. A tailored suit
> 3. C63 AMG
> 4. Tumi products (wallet/backpack)
> 5. Oud scented fragrance
> 6. Port Authority Mercedes-Benz jacket
> 7. Amazon Prime
> 8. Current watch collection (Tudor Black Bay, Breitling Avenger II Chrono, Breitling Avenger Blackbird, Seiko Astron)
> 9. Cole Haan shoes
> 10. Valentine One radar detector
> 
> Also....first post on this forum! Hi folks.


Welcome!


----------



## Mathew J

1. Anything for my child, be it activity, gift, trip, or whatever
2. Anything for my wife
3. Well-fitting underwear
4. Comfortable quality shoes
5. Great Chinese food – doesn’t have to be expensive
6.  My education
7. Vacations
8. My house
9. Reliable transportation
10. Any of the material stuff I have accumulated over the years which I enjoy that is high quality


----------



## Jade330i

This is a very fun thread.....here's mine, no particular order.....

1) My Weimaraner 
2) Our Tempurapedic bed
3) Our Glocks
4) The Keurig
5) Our Jayco camper
6) My TUMI bags
7) Our home
8) The hot tub
9) My Submariner

Last but certainly NOT least.....

*10) My first divorce! *


----------



## MLJinAK

A lot of overlap here! There's some pretty cool guys on here  

Sage fly rods
Allen Edmonds boots
Costco Dress Shirts for $17.99!!!
Seiko 5 watches
Maui Jim sunglasses
Salsa bicycles 
Colt M4
Sig Sauer pistols
Amish furniture 
Wool clothing (hats, gloves, base layers, shirts, anything) 
?


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Updated list
1. A Costco membership
2. Nikon D810 camera
3. LASIK eye operation
4. Maui Jim sunglasses (still)
5. Nalgene water bottle 
6. A dog
7. Pelikan cases
8. Lamy2000 fountain pen 
9. Netflix 
10. Library fines

Amazon Prime is a rip off for Canadians


----------



## MLJinAK

Costco Membership - that's definitely worth every penny.

Dogs - standard poodles. No shed, easy to train. 

I also forgot to add stainless steel travel mugs. I have about 15 of them from all over. It's a hobby. I actually had to get rid of some - about 7-8 that were never used still in boxes. at one point I had close to 30. Yes, I have issues

But I like coffee.


----------



## blackdot

Keeping the list to stuff that you could go out and get


Onitsuka Tiger Mexico 66
Studio d'Artisan selvedge denim
Belstaff leather jacket


Refresh Plus in single-use containers
mid-80s Montblanc 146 -_ the_ workhorse
Bose in-ear headphones - not the best sound quality but by far the most comfortable
Lindberg specs in buffalo horn and Ti


Realforce keyboard with Topre capacitive switches and variable switch weighting
Herman Miller Aeron chair

Wildcard:


Philips Air Purifier AC4074


----------



## tony20009

My education (I didn't pay for it, but it's more than paid for itself)
My kids' educations (These I did for, and with any luck, they'll prove to be as beneficial as my own was)
My primary residence
My 1993 compact sedan (don't own any more, but it served me without incident for 14 years)
My 1986 luxo-cruiser (I didn't pay for it, but it's been worth whatever it cost)
My Loro Piana Horsey coat
Several investments I made that seemed dubious at the time I made them
My vinyl infused canvas wallet (it's still holding together after 25 years of daily use)
A handful of surgeries
My charitable contributions

All the best.


----------



## Trel

In no particular order:

1. Ambrosio Nemesis bicycle wheel rims. Indestructible and Euro-racer cool. (aside from some brake pads, literally everything else about cycling is too darned expensive, haha)
2. Dr Martens 8-eye boot. I don't know about now, since they're made in China or something, but they were made in the UK when I got my pair (~2001) and they have been indestructible.
3. Fatip Piccolo Razor
4. Aeropress coffee maker
5. Geothermal heat pump, solar panels, and various home efficiency upgrades. They paid for themselves surprisingly quickly.
6. Chrome Roll-top backpack. Neither Shanghai streets nor the South African veldts nor anything in between could faze it 
7. G-Shock Mudman G9000 (there has to be a watch on this list, of course)
8. Leatherman PST. Not a day goes by I don't use this, or I don't have it on me and I wish I did
9. Foreign Language education. It's always worth it to be able to communicate with more of the world
10. Travel experiences. Goes with number 9. Every trip I take I learn something new about other people and about myself.

Looking at my list, I see that a lot of the stuff is pretty inexpensive, except number 10, but I think, like most other people's lists in this thread, each of the items on the list has not necessarily been about status, but what the items have done for you or what you've used them for in helping to define who you are as a person, just like the OP said.


----------



## 63notchback

1. My family
2. My marriage
3. My friends
4. My animals
5. The memories I made growing up with my family and friends
and those memories I continue to make till this day.
6. My hobbies
7. Keeping the wife happy


----------



## tony20009

63notchback said:


> 1. My family
> 2.* My marriage*
> 3. My friends
> 4. My animals
> 5. The memories I made growing up with my family and friends
> and those memories I continue to make till this day.
> 6. My hobbies
> 7. Keeping the wife happy


I haven't read all the posts in this thread. Did someone include "their divorce" among the things they consider as "worth every penny?" LOL

All the best.

Edit:
I should have just scrolled/clicked a bit more. I see it just above on this page. LOL


----------



## liewb

10's actually pretty hard....

1) Jansport Backpack
2) Mini fridge for the brews
3) Mont Blanc Pen
4) Omega Speedmaster
5) Home Library
6) Cellphone!
7) Computer
8) French press coffee maker 
9) College
10) Schotts Peacoat


----------



## swissdude

The thing is with quality, once the price is paid you soon forget the cost. Then its yours to enjoy for the rest of you life

1.Adidas trainers - you can never have enough, so comfortable and super easy to co-ordinate with any outfit.
2.Bang Olufsen audio equipment 
3.Desert Eagle - if you going to own a gun it might as well be the adage "go big or go home"
4. Good health insurance - You know what you are at risk of more than the insurer, choose an appropriate package for your needs.
5.Bell and Ross watches - I fell in love with the brand, 
6.Self sufficient solar power for your home - I have a grid tie and backup battery solution that saved my arse too many times to mention.
7.Mercedes cars - I have only ever owned Mercs, my first car was a 1989 E200 that I rode till 750,000Km and 4 serious accidents that I walked away from
8.Owning property in a safe stable democratic country
9. Dual monitor setup on a PC - The amount of time spent looking for information when it could be up on the second screen is priceless
10.Herman Miller desk chair - Why deal with back pain


----------



## carlossd

Netflix
G37
Rolex GMT two tone, g shock, and timex
Machete
Plumeria trees
Second language
Vitamix 
Nexus 10
Fish/shrimp tacos
Fertilizer/potting sail


What's the deal with paracord bracelets?? Where are they worn (which country) and by whom (what's the utility)?


----------



## Zach97

In no specific order

1. Nissan Skyline R33
2. Louis Vuitton Business Card Holder
3. Seiko 5
4. Chicken Fries
5. My Wife (everything I have gotten for her)
6. Johnston and Murphy Oxford
7. Cartier Roadster Cologne
8. Hamilton Khaki Field Day Date
9. Invicta 8928ob (at less than $100 I feel it is, say what ya like.)
10. Rayban Sunglasses (not Wayfarers)


----------



## Chivers

1) Ripley the cat
2) Spyderco UK Penknife
3) Seiko ANA pilot watch
4) Wrangler jeans
5) Keyring lighter
6) Drop shotting rod and reel
7) The Macallan Scotch
8) Perla Mocna Polish lager 7.6%
9) Role of Audrey II in Little Shop of Horrors
10) Norwich


----------



## Mummer43

1. Omega Speedmaster
2. Wusthof Knives
3. Audi vehicles
4. iPad mini
5. Saddleback wallet
6. Spray foam insulatuon
7. Arc'teryx ski gear
8. Maui Jims
9. Single malt scotch
10. Heady Topper


----------



## The Thomas J

Off the top of my head. 

A knife sharpening stone I picked up at the dollar store for a dollar.worth every penny.

A set of Louis Vuttion luggage. I aways wanted a set since the first time I saw it at Newark airport while waiting for my luggage come down the luggage conveyor belt in a sea of luggage that looked exactly the same the LV stood out and I had to have one!

My girlfriend thinks I'm nuts but I don't care. I have a 5 piece set and want to add to it but as you can imagine it's expensive. But so worth it.

My BMW e46 3 series convertible. Worth every penny and never fails to bring a smile to my face.

Flying first class.

Staying in the Haven on the Norwegian cruise line

Staying in the Cove in the Bahamas.

New York Rangers season tickets

My retirement IRA's

My dog fell ill 18 months ago. He was 4 1/2 at the time. He came within hours of dying and the vet saved him. Cost thousands of dollars and I would have begged borrowed, stole or sold whatever I could to make him better. Today you would never know he was sick.

Any thing that brings a smile to my Son and Girlfriend face.


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

1. My dog
2. Any decent single malt
3. My vintage 1940's Bulovas. (Great daily watches)
4. BMW's. 
5. Vacationing in Malta
6. Going to Munich for Oktoberfest
7. Flying first class. Hell, Ive even settled for an exit row seat. Anything to avoid coach. 
8. My 1942 Lee Enfield .303
9. My library of history books. 
10. Persol sunglasses​


----------



## tony20009

NapoleonBonaparte said:


> ...
> 7. Flying first class. Hell, Ive even settled for an exit row seat. Anything to avoid coach. ...​


​Off Topic:
God, but isn't that the truth!! I don't mind coach for short trips (2 hours or less gate to gate), but for trips longer than that the lateral separation between adjacent passengers just isn't enough.

BTW, has anyone else noticed that as the general population of Americans has gotten more obese, plane seats and the distance between them have gotten smaller? I ask that as a six foot, gym-fit 190 pound man. I vaguely recall from flying as a child in the 1960s and '70s that planes were rather spacious and fairly cushy places to be, and even as a young adult they weren't so bad. These days they seem more like buses than planes; plus they are nearly always packed full whereas it seems in years long gone, there was fairly often excess capacity.

All the best.


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

tony20009 said:


> God, but isn't that the truth!! I don't mind coach for short trips (2 hours or less gate to gate), but for trips longer than that the lateral separation between adjacent passengers just isn't enough.
> 
> BTW, has anyone else noticed that as the general population of Americans has gotten more obese, plane seats and the distance between them have gotten smaller? I ask that as a six foot, gym-fit 190 pound man. I vaguely recall from flying as a child in the 1960s and '70s that planes were rather spacious and fairly cushy places to be, and even as a young adult they weren't so bad. These days they seem more like buses than planes; plus they are nearly always packed full whereas it seems in years long gone, there was fairly often excess capacity.
> 
> All the best.


Im not in great shape but I played rugby for 10 years and was a police officer. Though Ive got a bit of a gut; you're right- the obesity rate is massive. I was on a Lufthansa flight from Germany to Chicago and they ran out of seat belt extenders. While it was embarrassing for those people I am sure; I was thinking "well, arent we just fitting into the stereotype right now"


----------



## exxtinguishable

Apple products
My closet and it's entirety
Luxottica sunglasses, (Ray-ban Wayfarers, Oakley Half Jackets, Prada something)
Anything by Patek
Omega Aqua Terra 38.5mm
My Netflix and Hulu accounts
Vacations in Abano
Vacations in Saltzburg
Audi's
Vintage Russian military medals and guns won by grandpa and great grandpa


----------



## Mummer43

I forgot to add my German Shorthaired Pointer, Lucy. Such a beautiful and smart dog... Worth every penny.


----------



## tony20009

NapoleonBonaparte said:


> Im not in great shape but *I played rugby* for 10 years and was a police officer. Though Ive got a bit of a gut; you're right- the obesity rate is massive. I was on a Lufthansa flight from Germany to Chicago and they ran out of seat belt extenders. While it was embarrassing for those people I am sure; I was thinking "well, arent we just fitting into the stereotype right now"


Unless I'm mistaken, rugby players aren't generally small framed people to begin with. I wasn't really referring to folks who are just large of build regardless of whether they are overweight or not. I think you know that, however. <winks>

Really, it's naturally large build folks for whom I have the most sympathy when it comes to sitting in coach. I even once on a domestic flight traded my first class seat to the guy behind me in the coach bulkhead row. The poor man was easily 6'6", fit and wide shouldered to boot. I just felt sorry for him. It was a four hour flight, so though I wasn't as comfortable as I'd have liked, I got by just fine.

All the best.


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

tony20009 said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, rugby players aren't generally small framed people to begin with. I wasn't really referring to folks who are just large of build regardless of whether they are overweight or not. I think you know that, however. <winks>


Some are. There are some incredibly small wings out there.


----------



## k2parkstar

I was a prop, played in college. 6'3 300lbs.


----------



## tony20009

k2parkstar said:


> I was a prop, played in college. 6'3 300lbs.


Yes, well that's a lot of you to squeeze into a coach seat. God help you when you find yourself on some of the commuter jets certain operators use.

Edit:
I and three other fellows once chartered a flight to take me from the air strip at a resort in PA back to D.C. I don't know exactly what kind of plane it was, but it had props rather than jet engines. At 300 lbs., you would have exceeded the per person weight limit if we were to have brought your luggage along with us. I doubt that's a problem with commercial flights, or jets, but still, it's something to think about if you find yourself wanting to charter a flight and have to travel on something very small.

All the best.


----------



## Monocrom

tony20009 said:


> [/INDENT]Off Topic:
> God, but isn't that the truth!! I don't mind coach for short trips (2 hours or less gate to gate), but for trips longer than that the lateral separation between adjacent passengers just isn't enough.
> 
> BTW, has anyone else noticed that as the general population of Americans has gotten more obese, plane seats and the distance between them have gotten smaller? I ask that as a six foot, gym-fit 190 pound man. I vaguely recall from flying as a child in the 1960s and '70s that planes were rather spacious and fairly cushy places to be, and even as a young adult they weren't so bad. These days they seem more like buses than planes; plus they are nearly always packed full whereas it seems in years long gone, there was fairly often excess capacity.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> [/COLOR]


Airline travel back then was glamorous. Now it's like riding in a NYC subway car.... But with more hassles and headaches, along with wait times. The glamor along with the luxurious accommodations are mostly gone. (Even in some so-called First Class seats.)


----------



## brentrice1

1) paying someone to pick up dog poop
2) paying someone to mow
3) paying someone to snowblow
4) paying someone to clean
5) paying someone to do laundry
6) quality meat
7) every minute of time I volunteer
8) well fit clothing
9) a resume writer
10) any vacation


----------



## rezwrrd

$ HMT Janata w/ silver dial and red seconds hand, a classic (and classy) mechanical watch

$ Casio MRW-200H, a full-featured beater watch

$ Parker Super 21 fountain pens. And R&K Salix iron gall ink.

$ mid-90s Grand Marquis, rides and performs like a car worth ten times as much.

$ military surplus boots. I've had them a few years and stepped in everything... Currently covered in mud and used motor oil, but they still take a good shine.

$ Udi's bread and Daiya "cheeze" slices, because f*** food intolerances.

$ Sensation 21" cast aluminum lawnmower (mid-1970s). It just won't quit.

$ Engagement ring

$ MacBook Pro (mid-2007) and iPhone 4. Sure, they don't have the latest features, but they still do a great job at what I need them for.

$ A compact multi-screwdriver with lots of bits, extensions, etc. And a good vintage pocketknife.

Some of these things were free or gifts, but they're all worth a lot to me.

Besides, "anything free is worth savin' up fer."


----------



## ancreanchor

I think relationships are worth the most in life, but things are fun too! :-!

1) Armida A2 ETA-2824 - Love this watch and could see myself using it for life
2) 2014 Macbook Pro - Easy to use, Long Battery life, Very very reliable
3) Battery Pack for my Samsung Galaxy S5 - Slightly bulky but can't beat the reliability of going a week between charges
4) Windows gaming desktop - Learned a lot about computers building it and using it
5) Montegrappa Amerigo Vespucci Fountain pen in Silver - Far from my best writer (probably pelikan m1000 or 1980s m800) but feels surreal to use
6) Andre de Villiers mini butcher pocket knife - Beautiful green anodized titanium and my perfect size at 3 inches
7) iTunes movie/tv collection - It's great to be able to stream something legally instantly whenever you're bored
8) DMT diamond sharpening stones - Easy to use and durable hand sharpener I use for kitchen knives
9) Sperry boat shoes - They feel amazing when broken in, second only to my moose skin mocassins
10) Eel Skin wallet - inexpensive, cool unique pattern from the animal, soft to touch and durable


----------



## julian2002

1) The Wifes Nissan Leaf - if you fit the ideal usage profile it's quick (not fast), comfy and saves a fortune.
2) Audio Synthesis DAX Decade- the only piece of High end audio kit i kept when I got married.
3) Lexus automobiles.
4) My iPhone5 - kept it 3 years so far, may swap for the next iPhone out but only because my eyes are dimming and i need a bigger screen.
5) Rohloff Gearhubs - no fuss, no jams, no skipping chains through mud, grass, and snow.
6) Gerber Suspension multitool - got me out of many jams and taken lots of abuse, still works a treat.
7) Seiko Orange Monster - Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'
8) Qpad pro gaming keyboard - as a coder i like good feedback from my main interface with my PC, this is one of the best for a great price.
9) My Edwin Jagger de razor - will probably outlast me although an ikon would be nice...
10) My house - bought last year 3 double bedrooms in a great area for less than a mid range BMW. Very, very lucky.


----------



## Foch

1 Emerson CQB knife
2 Harley Davidson FLD
3 Tatuaje HVI Verocu No.4 Cigars
4 Fresh Roast coffee roaster & Sweet Maria's Sumatra Lintong Tano Batak coffee beans OMG
5 Harry's Razor & HeadSlick lotion
6 My automatic watches, Doxa, Steinhart & Seiko
7 Mac Book Pro
8 Prison Blu Jeans
9 Oakley Flak Jacket sunglasses
10 Smoked bacon

IMHO


----------



## shemp55

In no particular order...sometimes the cost is financial, sometimes the cost is time/effort, but either way worth every penny.

1. Reading glasses
2. Cellphone/smartphone
3. Laptop with wireless internet
4. Reliable, safe transportation
5. Good footwear
6. e-books
7. Good friends
8. Good insurance
9. Good health & fitness
10. Leisure time


----------



## neonblack

Love this thread, many great gift ideas have come from it.

In no particular order.


1) American Optics sunglasses - I used to bounce between different "luxury" brands, once I found AO's ive never gone back. 
2) Buck 112 Ranger Knife - Well made, can take a beating, heavy, and good looking ta boot. Had mine for over 5 years now, still as stong as ever.
3) Dual Monitor PC Setup - Be it for work or play, using two monitors just makes everything so much easier. Read the forums while working on the other!
4) Seiko SKX007 - Timeless, tough, and super affordable. The watch that makes it hard to buy other watches.
5) Highland Park 12yr Single Malt Whisky - An excellent dram that can punch well above its price range.
6) Jacob's Creek Reserve Shiraz - The Seiko SKX007 of Australian Shiraz. Incredibly good value.
7) Globe Taj Burrow Shoes - A great Australian shoe brand. Still making excellent quality shoes at a great price that sets you apart from the nike herd.
8) Canali Suits - My preferred brand for suits and shirts, and when on sale even better value. Overpriced at home but I always seem to leave NYC with a couple.
9) RM Williams Belts - Thick and durable, Worn daily for 6 years and still going strong.
10) Vinyl Records - Music has always been a big part of my life, and owning a large tangible music collection just makes me smile.


----------



## black watch

Can a human being be an item?
If not;
#(1) Remote car starter
#(2)1[SUP]st[/SUP] beer
#(3) 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] beer
#(4) 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] beer
#(5) 4[SUP]th[/SUP] beer
#(6) 5[SUP]th[/SUP] beer
#(7) 6[SUP]th[/SUP] beer
#(8) 7[SUP]th[/SUP] beer
#(9) 8[SUP]th[/SUP] beer
#(10) Taxi


----------



## Monocrom

black watch said:


> Can a human being be an item?


Yes.... Let's be honest, slavery DOES still exist in the world.


----------



## black watch

Monocrom said:


> Yes.... Let's be honest, slavery DOES still exist in the world.


OK, in that case;

#(1) Remote car starter
#(2) Professional public relations
#(3) 1[SUP]st[/SUP] two beers
#(4) 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] two beers
#(5) 3[SUP]rd [/SUP]two beers
#(6) 4[SUP]th[/SUP] two beers
#(7) 5[SUP]th[/SUP] two beers
#(8) 6[SUP]th[/SUP] two beers
#(9) 7[SUP]th[/SUP] two beers
#(10) Taxi


----------



## Horological_Dino

1. Noise cancelling Shure earpiece
2.Tag Heuer Aquaracer that gets the most wrist time
3.suede loafers
4.Rock albums
5.Coffee
6.A Nespresso machine
7.Every single Haruki Murakami books
8.Beer
9.laptop case
10.My one and only guitar - Fender Telecaster

Sent from my SHV-E160K using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiWomble

Laptop case more important than the laptop?


----------



## tony20009

KiwiWomble said:


> Laptop case more important than the laptop?


Many employers give their employees a laptop. So the member may have purchased a laptop case, but not a laptop, thus making the case more "worth it" than the laptop itself, the worth of which may only be that it "gets the job done," and s/he didn't have to pay for it.

All the best.


----------



## hector67

1.- My divorce lawyer advise and obscene bill
2.- All my lifetime savings going into a social enterprise
3.- All my time, talent (not much) and effort going into service others
4.- Living a simpler life (except for my only two hobbies/ vices/ sins... watches and fountain pens)
5.- Every watch and pen I own
6.- My kids education
7.- Every piece of jewelry I have ever bought for a woman
8.- Every single travel I have taken with a woman
9.- Every bottle of wine I have ever shared with friends
10.- Every book I ever read

I know some are not items... just wanted to share what I consider the best bangs for bucks so far in my life

Best regards,

Hector


----------



## Tudoris

1. Seamaster Pro
2. Subaru Forester 2.5 XT
3. Molinari Fatboy
4. Toiletpaper
5. E-book
6. Iphone and Ipad
7. Spotify and my old but decent Stereo
8. My old racing bike "Jan Janssen" shimano 105
9. WD40 and duct tape
10. Nespresso, wine and grappa in my house


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## SearChart

Laphroaig 10 is the best thing you can buy, ever.


----------



## jlondono77

Traveling
Porsche Boxster/2006 BMW 325i inline 6
Canon DSLRs
Omega/Sinn at the high tier | Hamilton/Swiss Army/Tissot at mid-tier | Seiko Diver watches
Weber Grill
Good Cookware
Ray Ban wayfarer/AO aviator sunglasses
Allen Edmonds Shoes
Good Wine/beer
Jamaican or Bajan Rum/Polish Potato Vodka
S&W AR-15/ Glock 9mm
Kershaw Knockout/Spyderco Paramilitary 2/Cold Steel Code 4


----------



## Toothbras

Tudoris said:


> 4. Toiletpaper
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Even better.... Baby wipes. Bothy kids are now potty trained but we still use em


----------



## Sloopjohnb

1 my daughter's education
2 flat (bought 17 years ago)
3 fresh food (butcher, market etc) and nice wine with it
4 long lasting clothes (barbour jacket, crockett&jones boots etc)
5 global chef knife
6 washing machine&dryer
7 every novel by kazuo ishiguro, leo tolstoi and thomas man
8 ipod/iphone/ipad/imac
9 health insurance
10 omega at 8500 in 41.5 skyfall blue (my only watch)


----------



## Zizu73

1. every penny I spend on my family
2. good comfortable quality shoes (Ecco)
3. good comfortable quality bed mattress 
4. nice wine/beer/spirit
5. good books
5. travel
6. coffee (well done flat white)
7. iPad, iMac, iPhone
8. Insurance (Health, Home)
9. Reliable car
10. Good food


----------



## stolpioni

1. Helpers (chefs, maids, personal assistans etc) - _time is money!_
2. Grass fed beef
3. Healthy, organic foods in general
4. Your own home-gym
5. A couple of bespoke suits in colors matching your skin tone/eyes/hair color
6. A watch one step above what you really could afford
7. A membership at theeroticreview.com
8. A Rolls Royce 
9. Spending a lot on your apartment/home (location, living comfortably)

And the most important of all...

10. Investing in yourself


----------



## mannal

1. Wolf kitchen appliances
2. Big Green Egg
3. Weber 300 Series Grill
4. Ball Engineer II GMT Red Label
5. Fenwick fishing rods
6. Cusinart Griddler
7. Viatamix
8. Rainbow playground equipment
9. Eco Shoes
10. Not allowed to discuss on forum


----------



## imaCoolRobot

mannal said:


> 1. Wolf kitchen appliances
> 2. Big Green Egg
> 3. Weber 300 Series Grill
> 4. Ball Engineer II GMT Red Label
> 5. Fenwick fishing rods
> 6. Cusinart Griddler
> 7. Viatamix
> 8. Rainbow playground equipment
> 9. Eco Shoes
> 10. Not allowed to discuss on forum


You need a Subzero Fridge


----------



## Will_f

chuasam said:


> You need a Subzero Fridge


Had a subzero. Took it out and replaced it with a Samsung. That Subzero was a maintenance pain because the condenser coils were up high and fan cooled, so the coils would get coated cooking grease and loose efficiency. Burned a lot of electricity but didn't cool well.


----------



## Will_f

My 10 in no particular order:

1) Ekornes stressless recliner.
2) Triple pane windows
3) Top notch hiking boots
4) Hakkappalleta snow tires
5) Hendricks gin
6) A good dog 
7) Watch insurance
8) Going to the movies with your daughter
9) buying your Dad a Rolex
10) high speed internet


----------



## tony20009

Will_f said:


> My 10 in no particular order:
> 
> 1) Ekornes stressless recliner.
> 2) Triple pane windows
> 3) Top notch hiking boots
> 4) Hakkappalleta snow tires
> 5) Hendricks gin
> 6) A good dog
> 7) *Watch insurance*
> 8) Going to the movies with your daughter
> 9) buying your Dad a Rolex
> 10) high speed internet


Now there's something I have that I hope never pays for itself. LOL

All the best.


----------



## Will_f

tony20009 said:


> Now there's something I have that I hope never pays for itself. LOL
> 
> All the best.


I hope so too, but I do enough dumb things to suspect I'm at least 2 standard deviations from whatever mean risk profile the insurance companies use. The way I see it, the policy will pay off long before I spend the cost of a nice watch in insurance premiums.


----------



## Gunnar_917

My greatest "items" are actually some experiences I've had, chief of which has been my travel.

The travels make me put things on my list which that I regularly take for granted such as living in a country with a fantastic public health system that is accessible to all, reliable electricity and tap water that's safe to drink.


----------



## Lifter

In no particular order, except #1

1) My wife's engagement ring
2) iPad
3) iPhone
4) my 2010 Lexus IS-C F-Sport (#16 of 100)
5) shirts from Ratio Clothing
6) powerlifting gear from Metal/EFS
7) addidas powerlift weightlifting shoes
8) SONOS
9) Saddleback thin briefcase
10) my kitchen


----------



## MISAOK

In no particular order:

1) Swiss watches
2) Chinese gold jewelry
3) Korean electronics
4) Japanese cars
5) Canadian medical education
6) German surgical equipment
7) Italian wine
8) Dutch suits
9) American Netflix
10) French leather goods


----------



## alex79

French and Japanese food 
Indonesian coffees 
Czech beers 
German cars 
Swiss watches 
Italian motorbikes 
Korean gadgets 
Polarised lenses 
Sexy outfits for women 


Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7

My mix of brands/possessions I appreciate

1) Leatherman wave

2) '97 toyota land cruiser

3) Barbour wax coat

4) 1965 ford 5000

5) Nikon DSLR

6) Seiko dive watch

7) My home

8) Health insurance

9) Leather belt

10) Good footwear.


----------



## SunnyDaze

In no particular order:

1) Ruger LCP (Goes where I go 99% of the time)

2) Subaru WRX wagon (Truly a revelation after growing up building and driving muscle cars) 

3) 1960 Magnavox 88 Series tube amplifier (My first of many tube amp resto-mod projects and the item that spawned my passion)

4) Graduate school tuition (Applied mathematics) 

5) Seiko 5H26 (Replacing G-Shocks as the #1 workhorse in my heart and on my wrist)

6) Fiancee's engagement ring (Jeweler was changing collections - got a tremendous deal)

7) Victorinox Ambassador (Throw one on your keychain and you'll wonder what you did without it) 

8) Motobecane Fantom 29 Pro mountain bike (I'd probably weigh 500 lbs without it) 

9) Tailor-made suit (A good tailor is worth their weight in gold)

10) Quality hand tools (Ever wonder why your mechanic charges so much? He's paying off his Snap-On bill)


----------



## PrimorisOrdo

In no particular order;

1- Macbook Pro 13" Retina
2- Shure Headphones (shure srh440 and se315 in particular) 
3- Salomon Shoes (even though most of them look horrible)
4- Saddleback Leather wallets
5- Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier (just perfect)
6- A trip to the South of France
*A trip to the North of France
7- A good multifunctional knife (preferably from VSA)
8- Good coffee
9- A good chefs knife
10- BMW 3 series (f30 in particular)


----------



## SunnyDaze

PrimorisOrdo said:


> 2- Shure Headphones (shure srh440 and se315 in particular)


440s are great cans!

I've been all around the headphone universe. Grado, A-T, AKG, Superex, even the almighty Stax. Shures are a great bang for the buck and are very durable!


----------



## PrimorisOrdo

I've been using the 440s for the last 2.5 years and never had a problem. They are a little bit heavy to wear over long periods (they dig into your head a little bit) but if you get used to it, it is almost perfect. The sound quality is just great for classical music and classical rock. They are worth every penny I've paid for them!


----------



## Doggonit

1. Merkur Futur Razor
2. KAI Komachi Pure 2 knives (esp. the Santokus) - So cheap, so sharp, so good
4. Spyderco triangle sharpmaker w/ ceramic hones (gotta keep your knives sharp!)
5. Don Rosa's Life and Times of Scrooge McDuck (complete collected edition with additional stories volume)
6. CamelBak Heat Grip CT gloves (worn about 50% of the time)
7. Outdoor Research Silencer FR gloves (wear 'em most of the time when it's note the above -- though I have about a dozen other choices of gloves to wear)
8. NixWax Softshell wash and reproofer
9. 10 year old North Face softshell jacket that shows barely any wear and is still going strong after at least 2000 days of hard wear. Never would've expected that from TNF.
10. Salomon XA Pro 3D Ultra's (both the Goretex and not-GTX versions)

Note the absence of watches from this list. : P


----------



## Gunnar_917

Doggonit said:


> 10. Salomon XA Pro 3D Ultra's (both the Goretex and not-GTX versions)
> 
> Note the absence of watches from this list. : P


I'm glad someone else also has both versions of said shoe!


----------



## Paulo 8135

1. PS3
2. PS Vita
3. PSP Street
4. PS2
5. iPad mini 2 128 GB
6. iPhone 5 64 GB
7. Sony Xperia Z2
8. Garmin Vivofit
9. CK wallet
10. HDMI cables


----------



## Paulo 8135

11. Nike Air Max (one white pair, one black pair)


----------



## Aggie88

1. ProV1's
2. Steinhart GMT Ocean
3. Acura MDX and RDX
4. Gillette Mach 3 sensitive power razor blades - no nicks or cuts...ever
5. Prorasa shave cream
6. ECCO golf shoes
7. Allen Edmonds shoes - I have Allen Edmonds saddle dress shoes that are > 25 years old that still get compliments! (re-soled once)
8. TempurPedic mattresses
9. Prime Angus beef
10. Apple MacBook Pro


----------



## Aggie88

Oooh. I forgot Starbucks coffee!



Aggie88 said:


> 1. ProV1's
> 2. Steinhart GMT Ocean
> 3. Acura MDX and RDX
> 4. Gillette Mach 3 sensitive power razor blades - no nicks or cuts...ever
> 5. Prorasa shave cream
> 6. ECCO golf shoes
> 7. Allen Edmonds shoes - I have Allen Edmonds saddle dress shoes that are > 25 years old that still get compliments! (re-soled once)
> 8. TempurPedic mattresses
> 9. Prime Angus beef
> 10. Apple MacBook Pro


----------



## Split Second

Doggonit said:


> 9. 10 year old North Face softshell jacket that shows barely any wear and is still going strong after at least 2000 days of hard wear. Never would've expected that from TNF.
> 
> Note the absence of watches from this list. : P


Very true. TNF jackets in my experience can definitely take a beating and look no worse for the wear.


----------



## Slowturbo

In no particular order:

1.) M2M Suiting/Shirts
2.) Sperry top-sider gold cups
3.) Bose Soundlink Mini
4.) Briggs & Riley Luggage
5.) Macbook Pro w/Retina
6.) Klipsch reference line speakers
7.) Balvenie Doublewood
8.) BMW automobiles
9.) Good food
10.) Traveling the world


----------



## diulastar

I'd just say my cast iron skillet is some of the best money I've spent. I love my MacBook, I guess it's worth every penny but it's not like the best value.


----------



## luecack

1. Hamilton khaki auto
2. MacBook Pro
3. iPhone
4. New balance 501's or 575's
5. VW GTI (I've had me share, never disappoint)
6. Fender AVRI hot rod '62 start
7. Taylor acoustic
8. Craft beer (IPA's, pilsners, and brown ales top my list)
9. Polarized sunglasses (ray ban or Oakley usually)
10. Levi's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peterk814

1. Briggs & Riley Bags (i've had my rollerboard for over a million miles now without a single issue)
2. A good high speed internet connection 
3. Merrell boots/sneakers (waterproof, comfortable)
4. Maui Jim Sunglasses (anything else is crap as far as vision is concerned)
5. Shimano Stella Fishing Reels 
6. Wheel and Tire Insurance in NYC (with all the potholes we have)
7. A meal at Sukiyabashi Jiro
8. A nice custom suit/shirt/shoes
9. Central Airconditioning
10. Bathroom floor heating.


----------



## TuonoV4R

In no particular order except #1.

1. Happy Wife
2. Squale 1545
3. Aprilia V4R
4. Puma Speed Cats (the originals)
5. RayBan Cockpit Polarized 
6. Klipsch R-28 Home audio
7. Seiko SNZG15 (beater watch. Love this thing, it get hit, dropped, and keeps on going)
8. Netflix
9. Amazon Prime
10. Wireless charger (At home, work, vehicle. So convenient!)


----------



## sandi_k

Hmm. These are the things I'd replace immediately if (G*d forbid!) the house burned down. Does not include pets, as they're irreplaceable - but I'd get new cats, for sure.

1. Big Green Egg, and accessories (plate-setter, pizza stone, Thermapen, OveGloves, cast iron pan from Lodge).
2. MacBook Pro
3. iPhone
4. Briggs & Riley rollaway. Perfect size, perfect organization, elegant.
5. Cutco knife set
6. Our personal watercraft/jet skis - Yamaha VXR and Honda F-12.
7. Original art - we have two giclees from Tim Huhn that we love
8. Tempurpedic mattress topper
9. Cuisinart coffeepot
10. Kindle


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Not so sure about the Cutco knives *wince* they're like the Invicta of cutlery


----------



## sandi_k

chuasam said:


> Not so sure about the Cutco knives *wince* they're like the Invicta of cutlery


A wedding gift.


----------



## greyfox422

1. Happy wife
2. iPhone
3. Gaming headphones with pre-amp
4. Pillow Top mattress
5. Amazon Prime
6. Everyday beater watch
7. Under Armour Shorts
8. Arsenal Tee Shirt
9. Toyota Prius
10. Real Titanium lacrosse shaft (from the late '90s)


----------



## MLJinAK

Cutco is pretty awesome. My aunt has a set of cutco knives from 20 years ago and they still work great.



chuasam said:


> Not so sure about the Cutco knives *wince* they're like the Invicta of cutlery


----------



## imaCoolRobot

MLJinAK said:


> Cutco is pretty awesome. My aunt has a set of cutco knives from 20 years ago and they still work great.


20 years is hardly a long time in the realm of knives. Cutco uses the cheapest steel and micro serrated blades.


----------



## yester5

1.) Macbook Air
2.) iMac 5K
3.) iPad Air2
4.) iPhone 6S+
5.) Saddleback Large briefcase
6.) Emerson CQC6 (folding knife)
7.) Glock 43
8.) BigSkinny Wallet
9.) SureFire X400
10.) 2014 Jeep Grand Cherokee


----------



## ZIPPER79

Well boys and girls,

The best and irreplaceable things worth the money is the cost of raising my two Daughters. The great moments when they made you laugh uncontrollably, and the sad times as well. 
Pens, motorcycles, watches, cars, houses.....All of which was owned and not the inexpensive ones pale in comparison to your own kids lives,


----------



## Tonyunm

1) SARB065
2) Allen Edmonds walnut strand
3) Redwing Iron Ranger
4) YSL cologne 
5) either of my G Shocks
6) pelican phone case
7) Janikowski jersey
8) pelican ice chest 
9) deodorant 
10) toothpaste


----------



## bikkboi

Amazon prime
Seiko skx
Seiko shogun
A good desktop pc with high end graphics and processor
Good (windows) laptop
Stock portfolio  
(All I got) 

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyfabro

1.) Great Dane
2.) Alaskan Malamute
3.) Final Draft
4.) Laptop
5.) Rolex Exp 1
6.) BenQ short throw projector
7.) Nixie Tube Alarm Clock
8.) Metal Gear Solid V
9.) Email for business
10.) Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles #1 CGC 8.5


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

-Benchmade 940-1
-Benchmade Triage
-2016 Subaru Outback Limited w/ Eyesight (ton of car for the money and great in CO)
-Bean Boots
-Microsoft Surface Pro 3
-Apple iPhone 6 plus
-Arcteryx Atom Hoody
-Patagonia Nano Puff vest


----------



## kit7

It would be great if someone could put together a list of the 10 items that get mentioned the most in this thread.


----------



## Toothbras

_yourhonoryourhonor_ said:


> -Benchmade 940-1
> -Benchmade Triage
> -2016 Subaru Outback Limited w/ Eyesight (ton of car for the money and great in CO)
> -Bean Boots
> -Microsoft Surface Pro 3
> -Apple iPhone 6 plus
> -Arcteryx Atom Hoody
> -Patagonia Nano Puff vest


I know what an iPhone and a Subaru Outback are, but be honest.... did you make the rest of this stuff up?


----------



## Buck Wylde

In no particular order:

1. Every German Shepherd dog I've owned
2. anything from FILSON
3. ROLEX watches
4. Belgian Browning A5 12 ga. shotgun
5. Steiner binoculars
6. Wolverine 1000 mile boots
7. Jeep Wrangler
8. Rawlings PRIMO baseball gloves
9. Laguiole pocket knife
10. Eastman A2 leather flight jacket

honorable mention - old school Stanley thermos


----------



## ddkalfa

1) My ridiculously large TV for my not nearly enough sized living room ('55 Led Samsung)
2) Good stereo system (currently sporting Onkyo receiver + Polk bookshelves)
3) Audi Cabriolet
4) Apple Iphone, Ipad, TV
5) Netflix/Spotify combo
6) A good credit card that renders lots of miles
7) Uvex glasses for reading at night
8) Wilson tennis racket
9) Decent Alcohol at home bar (life's too short for red labels)
10) Mechanichal Watches (!)


----------



## bacari

1) Alpina diver

2) Omega Seamaster Limited 007 Edition 

3) Prada hiking boots

4) Carrera sunglasses 

5) Spotify

6) Balvenie 21 

7) Four Roses Small Batch

8) Blantons Bourbon

9) Partagas 160's

10) Not Your Father's Root Beer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willmtbike4food

arc'teryx saber snow pants
arc'teryx theta ar jacket
arc'teryx atom LT jacket

bodum vacuum travel mug

mission workshop pants

wireless headset for taking business calls

pivot mach 6 bike
onyx racing products hubset for said bike

PM gear Bro skis. <--- seriously.

Serious the masque.


----------



## charleswtch

1. mac book
2. iPad
3. iphone
4. wallet 
5. rolex
6. camera
7. pen
8 Rayban
9. BMW M6
10. anchor bracelet


----------



## shaneinhisroom

1. Glock 19 and M&P Shield (my carry guns)
2. Saddleback low pro wallet
3. Spotify premium!
4. My Emotiva and Aperion stereo setup
5. My Shun knives.
6. Iphone
7. Amazon prime
8. WeChat to talk to my parents in China for free
9. Weston headphones
10. Lastly, my Hamilton!


----------



## KiwiWomble

Quick question, how many of those listing guns as item s worth every penny have actually had to use them or draw them I guess as I'm sure they can be a deterrent without actually pulling the trigger

Honest question as carrying hand guns is just not a thing in NZ


----------



## MrBlandings

1. Sonos
2. Randolph Engineering sunglasses
3. Nokian snow tires
4. Benchmade knives
5. A well trained volunteer fire company
6. Patagonia clothing
7. My wiener dog
8. Black Snowboard of Death
9. 1st generation Honda Insight
10. MFA Boston membership


----------



## BJJMark

1. Persol 649's
2. Custom White's Boots (If you work in them all day especially)
3. A quality timepiece
4. SecrID RFID metal wallet
5. Jonathan Richard Irish tweed cap
6. Barbour wax jacket
7. A quality peacoat
8. Allen Edmonds Strands
9. Good chukka boots
10. Gravati loafers


----------



## aced75

Not in any particular order. 
1- Condoms (Im surprised no ones listed this)
2- Camera
3- Laptop
4- Hot sauce
5- Whiskey
6- Glock anything
7- Traveling
8- Guitar
9- Manual cars
10- Dogs


----------



## aced75

you make it sound like it wont be your last either!? haha


Jade330i said:


> This is a very fun thread.....here's mine, no particular order.....
> 
> 1) My Weimaraner
> 2) Our Tempurapedic bed
> 3) Our Glocks
> 4) The Keurig
> 5) Our Jayco camper
> 6) My TUMI bags
> 7) Our home
> 8) The hot tub
> 9) My Submariner
> 
> Last but certainly NOT least.....
> 
> *10) My first divorce! *


----------



## rubbersoul

bacari said:


> 1) Alpina diver
> 
> 2) Omega Seamaster Limited 007 Edition
> 
> 3) Prada hiking boots
> 
> 4) Carrera sunglasses
> 
> 5) Spotify
> 
> 6) Balvenie 21
> 
> 7) Four Roses Small Batch
> 
> 8) Blantons Bourbon
> 
> 9) Partagas 160's
> 
> 10) Not Your Father's Root Beer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


# 10, yup.


----------



## Monocrom

aced75 said:


> Not in any particular order.
> 1- Condoms (Im surprised no ones listed this)
> 2- Camera
> 3- Laptop
> 4- Hot sauce
> 5- Whiskey
> 6- *Glock anything*
> 7- Traveling
> 8- Guitar
> 9- Manual cars
> 10- Dogs


#1 ~ Not so great without something to put them into. :-d

#6 ~ Model 22 wasn't so great. That's what happens when you try to stuff a .40 S&W into a gun designed specifically for the .9mm. Should have stuffed the .40 into their .45, but then what would be the point?


----------



## RShackleford

1. Brylcreem and Kent hand-made comb
2. Craft beer
3. Good red, wine
4. Quality cookware
5. My vintage chamois horn cigar cutter
6. My car 
7. Quality shirts and suiting
8. My Barbour coat
9. Flights to Europe
9. Dinner at L'Auberge Gourmande in Grand Case, St. Martin (believe me; go there).
10. My professional licenses


----------



## crutis

RShackleford said:


> 1. Brylcreem and Kent hand-made comb
> 2. Craft beer
> 3. Good red, wine
> 4. Quality cookware
> 5. My vintage chamois horn cigar cutter
> 6. My car
> 7. Quality shirts and suiting
> 8. My Barbour coat
> 9. Flights to Europe
> 9. Dinner at L'Auberge Gourmande in Grand Case, St. Martin (believe me; go there).
> 10. My professional licenses


*9 Seriously? "flights to Europe"


----------



## rbob99

1) my dog
2) Speedmaster 3570.50
3) Heuer Bund chronograph
4) Filson jacket and vest
5) Oxxford clothing
6) Infiniti SUV
7) Lucchese boots
8) Vintage Omega with 500 series movements
9) Certain handmade pieces of furniture
10) ......


----------



## rbob99

10) ......


----------



## RomeoT

Excellent stuff, gents (and ladies, if any), if you'll allow me

Springsteen tix, early 80's ($45 whaaaat!)
Wayfarers
Gloverall toggle
Macallan 15
Mac & Manco's pizza, OCNJ boardwalk
2008 Honda Fit
every penny spent on our 20th wedding anniversary trip to Jamaica (brought a 007 and 4 natos)
J Press shaggy dogs (10 years ago)
Bean boots
Jim's Steaks, 4th and South, Philly


----------



## vkalia

1/ My 3 golden retrievers. The list would be complete with just this on it

2/ Kindle 

3/ MacBook Air

4/ The $2000 power meter on my bike (Quarq)

5/ $100 or so for tickets to see the Black Sabbath reunion tour in the late 90s

6/ The 600 euro dinner for 2 I had with my girlfriend at Pavilion Ledoyen in Paris in July. Wow. I mean wow. 

7/ Armani jackets/outer wear 

8/ Online subscription to NHL and NFL games. Now if only the fecking Eagles and Flyers would stop sucking!

9/ Maui Jim sunglasses. Have stopped wasting money on Oakleys ever since. 

10/ Shoes in the $300-500 range. Sweet spot for functionality and value, in my opinion. 

(At one point, as one of its earliest adopters, I had high hopes of the George Foreman grill - but it wasn't to be, though through no fault of the grill). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

1997 Porsche 993

My dog

That girl in Brazil

My trip to Sweden, with that girl

That girl in Germany

My surfboard

That girl in California

My pilots licence

That girl in Colombia

Those months in Hawaii






Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ZIPPER79

As far as something you can buy, it's my Dad's Hamilton. And for things not bought are my children and grandchildren.....


----------



## RShackleford

crutis said:


> *9 Seriously? "flights to Europe"


Yes, seriously.


----------



## mattfm

1) German car (actually Mercedes-Benz)

2) Rolex Submariner (tank!)

3) iPhone

4) Tailored suits and shirts

5) Italian shoes

6) Trenchcoat Burberry 

7) Victorinox Switchblade

8) Glock pistol

9) Straight Razor for shave

10) most important, priceless: a dinner with my family.


----------



## aced75

Monocrom said:


> #1 ~ Not so great without something to put them into. :-d
> 
> #6 ~ Model 22 wasn't so great. That's what happens when you try to stuff a .40 S&W into a gun designed specifically for the .9mm. Should have stuffed the .40 into their .45, but then what would be the point?


Ah, well you know, tomato tomato oh wait that doesnt work over text... hmmm:-d:-d


----------



## c0de

Stages Powermeters FTW!!

Actually, I'm eyeing the vectors



vkalia said:


> 1/ My 3 golden retrievers. The list would be complete with just this on it
> 
> 2/ Kindle
> 
> 3/ MacBook Air
> 
> 4/ The $2000 power meter on my bike (Quarq)
> 
> 5/ $100 or so for tickets to see the Black Sabbath reunion tour in the late 90s
> 
> 6/ The 600 euro dinner for 2 I had with my girlfriend at Pavilion Ledoyen in Paris in July. Wow. I mean wow.
> 
> 7/ Armani jackets/outer wear
> 
> 8/ Online subscription to NHL and NFL games. Now if only the fecking Eagles and Flyers would stop sucking!
> 
> 9/ Maui Jim sunglasses. Have stopped wasting money on Oakleys ever since.
> 
> 10/ Shoes in the $300-500 range. Sweet spot for functionality and value, in my opinion.
> 
> (At one point, as one of its earliest adopters, I had high hopes of the George Foreman grill - but it wasn't to be, though through no fault of the grill).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

> 8/ Online subscription to NHL and NFL games. Now if only the fecking Eagles and Flyers would stop sucking!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one free with my phone plan and I gave it away to a friend. I thought it was the stupidest thing ever they tried to offer it to me as a bonus.


----------



## vkalia

c0de said:


> Stages Powermeters FTW!!
> 
> Actually, I'm eyeing the vectors


I got the Stages for my cross bike - sold it. For one, its readings were a lot higher compared to my Quarqs, possibly b/c I am left-leg dominant. If you only have one power meter, that's not an issue, but I had 2 on other bikes and my zones were based on that, so 20-30W of variation was too much.

However, more importantly, the Stages was crap in the rain. One ride in the rain and my battery would drain immediately, and require swapping after every ride. Stages replaced it twice, but after the second time, I sold the brand new unit to someone else and got a third Quarq off Slowtwitch.

I am tempted to get a Vector for my travel bike, though, to replace the Powertap that is on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRodrigues

1 - Good running shoes
2 - Contact lenses
3 - Alentejo Wines
4 - Single malt Whisky
5 - Kindle/ebook reader
6 - LPG Conversion kit for the car (runs the same, costs half)
7 - Nikon DSLR
8 - Paid underground parking place in the center of Geneva - costs a fortune, but the peace of mind is worth it
9 - Good in-ear phones
10 -Ducati Scrambler (Ok, haven't bought it yet... but close to it)


----------



## Pooya Khodadadi

mattfm said:


> 1) German car (actually Mercedes-Benz)
> 
> 2) Rolex Submariner (tank!)
> 
> 3) iPhone
> 
> 4) Tailored suits and shirts
> 
> 5) Italian shoes
> 
> 6) Trenchcoat Burberry
> 
> 7) Victorinox Switchblade
> 
> 8) Glock pistol
> 
> 9) Straight Razor for shave
> 
> 10) most important, priceless: a dinner with my family.


Awesome list. I am with you on this for sure


----------



## JRBritish

1) Poppy my premium bloodline purebred pug.

2) 1st addition Ernest Hemingway "The old man and the sea".

3) My Stockholm apartment.

4) Every bottle of Talisker 10 year I have ever purchased.

5) My Opinel No.9 Carbone pocket knife.

6) Redwing Blacksmith boots.

7) MacBook Pro 13"

8) Restoration of my great grandfathers Le Cheminant Skymaster.

9) My old Honda CRV 2003 (now in the possession of my parents and still running flawlessly) 

10) My Barbour Bedale jacket.


----------



## summerman

Toyota van works like a charm and comfortable for whole family.

Esse knives rc4 100% warranty no questions asked, great sheath, works great.

Gibson Songwriter deluxe acoustic guitar sounds better than any martin or taylor 

Fenix flashlights (get em at lighthound) great price, way more bang for buck than surefire. 

Browning lever action 308 by far best lever action rifle ever.. I looked and Winchester, marlin, henry aren't even close.

Vacation in Yucatan Mexico great people, weather, scenery and history, and cheap. You must go!

old 70's Japanese motobikes Yamaha, Honda cheap to buy, maintain, look cool, fun as hell. 

Seiko watches, monster, sumo, cocktail Cheap, durable, and glow like the sun.

Bass Pro polo shirts and plaid fleece lined shirts hold up great, no sweating and $20 only

Good tools they last for years and years

double ladder stands for hunting safer, more comfortable and easier to sit in longer.

organic eggs and meat try it side by side and you won't go back ever

good lawyer, doctor, dentist, accountants get the best. one mistake and catastrophe can happen otherwise.


----------



## charleswtch

mattfm said:


> 1) German car (actually Mercedes-Benz)
> 
> 2) Rolex Submariner (tank!)
> 
> 3) iPhone
> 
> 4) Tailored suits and shirts
> 
> 5) Italian shoes
> 
> 6) Trenchcoat Burberry
> 
> 7) Victorinox Switchblade
> 
> 8) Glock pistol
> 
> 9) Straight Razor for shave
> 
> 10) most important, priceless: a dinner with my family.


Nice list, best have seen so far.


----------



## Monocrom

summerman said:


> Toyota van works like a charm and comfortable for whole family.
> 
> Esse knives rc4 100% warranty no questions asked, great sheath, works great.
> 
> Gibson Songwriter deluxe acoustic guitar sounds better than any martin or taylor
> 
> _*Fenix flashlights (get em at lighthound) great price, way more bang for buck than surefire.
> *_
> Browning lever action 308 by far best lever action rifle ever.. I looked and Winchester, marlin, henry aren't even close.
> 
> Vacation in Yucatan Mexico great people, weather, scenery and history, and cheap. You must go!
> 
> old 70's Japanese motobikes Yamaha, Honda cheap to buy, maintain, look cool, fun as hell.
> 
> Seiko watches, monster, sumo, cocktail Cheap, durable, and glow like the sun.
> 
> Bass Pro polo shirts and plaid fleece lined shirts hold up great, no sweating and $20 only
> 
> Good tools they last for years and years
> 
> double ladder stands for hunting safer, more comfortable and easier to sit in longer.
> 
> organic eggs and meat try it side by side and you won't go back ever
> 
> good lawyer, doctor, dentist, accountants get the best. one mistake and catastrophe can happen otherwise.


You haven't visited Lighthound in awhile I'm guessing. Sadly, Lighthound went out of business recently.

Also, while Fenix offers good lights at good quality with good prices; there's a big difference in quality and durability with SureFire compared to Fenix. That's where the price differences come in.


----------



## Prospero

I'm a student so I'll start with
1) Education
2) Gym membership
3) Timex digital watches (nice lume, big lettering)
4) A suit set of the correct size
5) North face winter jackets (rugged, effective and cool)
6) Ultimate sandman comic book collection
7) The kingkiller chronicles book set (fantasy novels)
8) The lord of the rings book set
9) Oakley specs that are not too loose
10) a 17 inch laptop with gaming capabilities


----------



## Matthall

In no order...


1. Gym membership - this is outstanding value IMO, I would pay 10x what gyms charge2. Nice hotels
3. Strong, rich coffee
4. RL boxer shorts
5. A good watch (not one particular brand)
6. A nice meal in a quality restaurant
7. A round of drinks with friends
8. Continental tyres
9. iPhone 6
10. Ray Ban sunglasses


----------



## marcmc

Duluth Pack products
Sig Sauer firearms
Texting, Calling, Facetime, and email on a phone
Waze
Large hot water heater for long showers
Dedicated parking spots
Uber for when I’m away from home
Fast internet access at home
Melatonin
Access to Emergency services (Police, Fire, EMS)


----------



## Golder

1. Iphone – boring but true

2. Kindle Paperwhite – insane value, ability to email .pdf’s to it is awesome for work research, learning, continuous improvement

3. Free range chicken killed yesterday, and true free range eggs – I get these at the Saturday morning farmers market, the chicken is roasted Sunday night and the carcass used to make broth/demi-glace for dishes later in the week, you cannot match the flavor and nutrition with anything from the grocery store

4. Cento San Marzano Italian DOP Certified Canned Tomatoes 28 Oz – Expensive for canned tomatoes but best in the world makes the best sauce

5. Gaggia Classic espresso machine and MDF burr grinder – Least expensive legit machine and grinder

6. Hamilton Khaki Auto – the classic American design field watch (yes I know its swatch now), with ETA movement and sapphire crystal for ~$400, worth a spot in almost any collection

7. Honda Odyssey Minivan – I’m a Dad, I don’t need a truck or sports car to make me feel cool, I need to get my family, dog, and gear in the vehicle quickly and easily because we’re going somewhere to have some fun 

8. Bob double running stroller

9. Osprey Poco Premium kid carrier backpack -- This and the Bob together are $1k, but they are the best available and they have facilitated priceless exercise and outdoor quality time with the family

10. Recreational/Social Sports Leagues – Some of the most beneficial things you can do for your physical and mental health are: spending time outdoors, exercising, being social. Rec leagues give you all three of these. I met my wife playing in an ultimate frisbee league, and we are still playing on teams together 10 years later.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

1. My '06 Mercury Grand Marquis I bought in '09-still have it.
2. What it cost to get married and go on the honeymoon.
3. Most of my watches.
4. Nikon D7100 camera.
5. Vasectomy
6. Computer I'm using-I've had it since '09.
7. Almost every road trip I've taken.
8. Electricity to heat and cool the apartment
9. The internet
10. WUS site ;-)


----------



## nachodaddy

1. Olukai Moloa Kohanas
2. Alaska Cruise
3. Lenovo Yoga 2.11
4. Facelift on my screened-in patio
5. Yeti Tumbler
6. Fenix E05
7. 1996 Volkswagen Jetta (190K miles and still going strong)
8. Keurig
9. La Z Boy recliner
10. 2005 trip to Philmont Scout Ranch


----------



## EthanBanet

1. Marathon divers quartz 
2. Newton running shoes
3. Organic food
4. Pure bred dogs
5. Subarus--last forever and great in the winter
6. Rogue fitness equipment 
7. Good scotch 
8. 2 weeks in Alaska
9. Macbook air
10. Quality time spent with my wife.


----------



## ccm123

1/ iPhone 2/ internet access 3/ Rolex watch


----------



## thomasrhee

In no particular order:

1. Oris Big Crown ProPilot GMT
2. Waterman Carene Fountain Pen
3. iPhone 6S
4. John Suhr Guitars
5. Great Food
6. HiFiMAN HE-500 Headphones
7. Misono UX-10 Chef's Knife
8. ONA Prince Street Camera Bag
9. Fujifilm X100T Camera
10. Loake Shoes


----------



## nupicasso

1. My four legged daughter/lab Johanna
2. fishing rods and zman lures
3. My lady
4. SEIKO Sumo
5. iPhone 6s+
6. Nursing Textbooks
7. Scion XB
8. Brown Clarks Chukka Boot
9. Levis's Jeans
10. My soon to be graduation present- Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch

...in no particular order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig

1. LASIK
2. New windows on an old home
3. Rolex Submariner, used
4. Seiko Sumo
5. Rescue dogs
6. Crocs
7. Roku 3
8. An honest watchmaker (can be said of any service provider, really)
9. Diet Coke
10. Family vacations


----------



## marsy101

Coming in for my second go, with changes;

1) Boring, but having plenty of savings
2) Being an expat: VPN
3) Headspace subscription
4) splurging on a fancy airbnb villa
5) JBL E40BT Bluetooth headphones
6) Paying for queue skips (particularly at Luton airport, London)
7) fountain pens... Any
8) any watch you love
9) Uber Lux on a date
10) (strike)My(/strike) online jazz piano lessons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Edit: not jazz piano lessons I offer!


----------



## EasternSinner

chuasam said:


> Tell me what you treasure and I'll tell you what kinda person you are.


1. My wedding ring.

2. My son's childhood photos.

3. Mementos from my family's European vacation.

None of my other possessions matter to me as much as those three. And yes, they were worth every penny.


----------



## bamadoc

This is a very interesting thread. My top ten items worth every penny are:

1. Education--An undergrad degree in Biochemistry followed by dental school along with helping pay for wife to go to medical school. This is what has allowed me to acquire the next nine. More importantly, it has allowed me to work 3.5-4 days a week allowing me to actually have the time to enjoy the rest of the following things listed.

2. Books that I have accumulated over time which have shaped who I am. All types of books but mainly pertaining to Christian theology, economics, and history. 

3. Savings/retirement. It blows my mind that the average savings is around a $1000. 

4. Vacations. It is having something to look forward to as much as it is the actual vacation. Basically get out and snow ski in the winter along with getting to the beach in the warmer months. Then, throw in a few random 3 day vacations. 

5. Scott Road bike and Rocky Mountain mountain bike. I can't begin to quantify the hours of fun and great adventures these two bikes have taken me on. 

6. Toyota/Lexus vehicles. I have had an old Lexus SUV that I got used for less than you can buy a new Honda Accord. I have had it for nearly ten years without any major issues. I would love an old Land Rover or Range Rover, but the number of repairs and cash I have seen 3-4 of my friends on these vehicles would never allow me to actually follow through on it.

7. Brooks running shoes and Alden boots. 

8. Samsung phone/Iphone

9. High quality mattress. I fought this one for a while as I slept on the equivalent of a prison mattress in college and dental school, but my wife talked me into this one a while back. She was right.

10. High quality turntable, speakers, and my record collection. We have had so many good nights listening to great music in the house and out on the patio. 

11. I will add a $25 membership to Amazon Prime. I get instant access to anything and can have it shipped free and can many times find it for way cheaper. Also, I get free access to tons of music to play which takes me back to item #10. I was never one to take time out of my schedule to go shopping, but Amazon Prime has taken that time to zero. It has also allowed my wife to have to go shopping. I mean she gets everything from clothes, batteries, toothpaste, everything online. I just bought school clothes for three kids. I shopped while sitting in my pajamas drinking a cup of coffee next to a fire. It took all of an hour. I could have shopped for 3 Saturdays in a row around town and not gotten all of what I did in an hour on Amazon.

I have been trying to convince myself that I would get enough joy out of a watch to crack this top ten or eleven in this case, so I could pull the trigger on a nicer watch in the $5,000 range like a used JLC Master Control, but I am just not there yet. For me personally, all of these items provide much more enjoyment per dollar spend that a JLC watch would at this time. Being 36, I am still wanting to accumulate more savings/retirement before pulling the trigger. I do think that the prospect of being able to hand down a watch to my two sons will push the watch into the top ten at a later date, but there is no rush as they are 7 and 3 years old at the time.


----------



## up1911fan

In no particular order after #1.

1. My 2 rescue dog's.
2. Allen Edmonds shoes.
3. Frye boots.
4. Surefire flashlights.
5. Samsung Phones.
6. Glock pistols.
7. Education.
8. Smartwool socks.
9. Pretty much all of my watches ( nothing really high end, but I have a decent collection of $500 watches so far).
10. A Banana Republic wool coat that fits like it was tailored for me.


----------



## tiananmensquare

Grand Seiko
Gym membership
iPad
iPhone
IWC
Macbook Air
Mac Mini
Netflix
Weed
WWE Network


----------



## MJACLA09

Vacations and vacation home. Life means nothing without time with your family.

Every penny I've spent on my 3 kids education from preschool now into college

My wife's wedding ring...without it I wouldn't be married to her.

Duramax diesel in my GMC for hauling. Torque, you can never have enough.

Porsche GT3RS ..closest thing to my old Cup Cars you can get for the road.

Custom bicycles for road use and solid mountain bikes. Correct fit makes 150-200 mile rides a breeze. Personally Seven and Santa Cruz

iPhone allows constant contact with my family and office when needed without issues.

Flowers for my bride weekly.

Every paycheck I've ever signed for my employees. Success in life is only created by the people that create it.

Good kitchen from knives to the correct oven for my wife's love of cooking.


----------



## Sixracer

Great thread!
In no particular order:

1. Victorinox Swiss Army Knives (either my Compact or SwissTool top the list)
2. Frye Boots (James inside zip for me, about to send them back for repair I wear them so much)
3. Local, fresh microbrew beer (if I had to pick, maybe Left-hand Milk Stout)
4. Quality cookware (Lodge, Le Creuset, All-Clad, Pyrex)
5. My wife's engagement ring (still paying for it daily!)
6. Used but not abused BMWs ('85 M6, '01 325XiT)
7. iPad (mini, Air)
8. Subscription to The Economist magazine
9. Organic, whole-food ingredients 
10. My pull-up bar


Almost made the list:
Old Overholt Rye
Spyderco Knives (Sage II, Para Military 2)
Barbour Dunmoor fleece jacket & vest
Seiko watchs I've owned
Wuhstof knives
American Express card
A well made latte (NOT Starbucks)


Can't help but notice that Seiko, Frye, Apple, and Victrinox/Wuhstoff/Benchmade/etc come up a lot. These are the brands that exemplify quality, value, utility, or for Apple a great user experience. Great for anyone selling anything to pay attention to.


----------



## fastfras

First and foremost.. my Wife. an amazing life companion.

Good Health Without it the rest is pretty useless.

Truck and camper. Live in the camper more than any house we own, it represent freedom and fuels the travel bug.

MBPro.. amazing product, travels EVERYWHERE with me.

iPod 'nuff said

Casio Pro Trek 3000 an atomic that is the perfect back country watch.

Gore Tex Boots, gloves, pants, jackets

Digital SLR camera

Coleman 1.5 litre thermos 

Bear spray 

Certainly not Luxurious goods but in reality items I use on a daily basis.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I wish to update my list.
Almost 2 years later.

1. Apple iPad mini
2. Wacom Intuos4 tablet
3. Huawei Nexus 6p
4. Maui Jim sunglasses
5. Gloverall Duffle coat
6. Marks & Spencer underwear
7. Night Classes of your favourite subjects at a local college
8. Zojirushi Vacuum flask
9. Solid State Disk upgrade
10. Herman Milller Mirra


----------



## Zein_Haris

Mine!

1. Stax sr009
2. Blue hawaii SE amp
3. Senn hdvd 800
4. Audeze lcd 3
5. Grado rs1i
6. Alessandro MSPro
7. Pam 00441
8. Pam 00111
9. Kawasaki ninja 250sl
10. iPhone 6s


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer1234

the 10th item is funny! I don't like it


----------



## Crate410

1. A good mattress that helps with a good nights sleep
2. A comfortable office chair
3. My childhood couch that has my ass imprinted in it and has been redone at least 6 times
4. A play area with gate for the toddlers 
5. My moleskin notebooks
6. The iphone 6 im using
7. The Nissan Patrol with its fridge
8. A good set of tefal pots and pans
9. The car covering I had installed
10. The oral b elecric toothbrush


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

bamadoc said:


> This is a very interesting thread. My top ten items worth every penny are:
> 
> 11. I will add a $25 membership to Amazon Prime. I get instant access to anything and can have it shipped free and can many times find it for way cheaper. Also, I get free access to tons of music to play which takes me back to item #10. I was never one to take time out of my schedule to go shopping, but Amazon Prime has taken that time to zero. It has also allowed my wife to have to go shopping. I mean she gets everything from clothes, batteries, toothpaste, everything online. I just bought school clothes for three kids. I shopped while sitting in my pajamas drinking a cup of coffee next to a fire. It took all of an hour. I could have shopped for 3 Saturdays in a row around town and not gotten all of what I did in an hour on Amazon.


Totally, especially when coupled with a Fire TV stick. (Note...Amazon is not paying us!)


----------



## Brandon Hobbs

Sonos wireless speaker system
Nespresso espresso machine
Good kitchen knives
Robotic vacuum
Fast internet
Good fitting suits
Custom motorcycle
My Browning shotgun
Quality razor
And good watches


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mgennone

1. Little GPS disk to find my keys. 
2. Snowboard
3. earplugs 
4. Air....its free and kinda necessary 
5. Seiko 5
6. Expedited airport screening and entry 
7. Walther PPQ 
8. Dog


----------



## alfbacca

My list:

-Education
-My house
-Netflix streaming
-Amazon Prime
-Anchor Steam beer
-Weber charcoal grill
-Edwin Jagger 89L razor
-Wahl hair clippers
-My dad's old Technics turntables - started my obsession with music
-Every vacation I've ever taken


----------



## mgennone

Love to know where you went to school! Mine was way overpriced.


----------



## Blais223

1. Dollar Shave Club razor
2. That "additional" warranty when I bought my last used E class
3. The $100 Upgrade on Virgin Airlines for 1st class from Dallas to LA
4. My ACL replacement Surgery- As pricey as it was good insurance coupled with being able to run and play soccer again in a few months will be worth it.
5. Casio G shock over the Timex prior to joining the Army- still have it 18 years later and it's going strong
6. AKG 550 Headphones
7. Netflix (and chill)
8. Super cheap taco's at Paisanos
9. Tamales from Luna's Tortilla Factory
10. Peticolas Brewery Tours where you get 3 pints and a glass for $10


----------



## M_Milaguet

I'm gonna put only 3 items on my list:
1. experiences
2. education
3. a pair of wooden gymnastic rings.


----------



## bech9

My Ferrari sunglasses.
My BMW...X6.


----------



## Harley90

I'll play, Mine are value oriented. All things that are totally worth it as I buy and enjoy and sell with profit. So final tally I get paid to own them.
1) Rolex watches
2) Gibson Guitars
3) Martin Guitars
4) Nikon Lenses
5) Old Mustangs
6) Gold
7) Old Marshall Amps
8) Benchmade knives
9) McIntosh Amps
10) Old Colt .45s

YMMV


----------



## 252063225

1) the "future proof" computer I built 5 years ago... I still haven't upgrade anything and it still only start up in 10 seconds (from pressing power on)
2) the thickest mattress topping
3) a set of Japanese folded steel kitchen knives
4) A reversible belt from Atelier du Bracelet Paris (along with 4 buckles) - I don't need any other belt
5) this may come as a surprise, but Burberry scarf. Single most versatile scarf I own, and it's oh so soft! Even I thought I would regret it when I was paying, but I didn't.
6) Titanium frame glasses. I can no longer go back to heavy frames
7) Nova-launcher (paid version) - only app I ever bought
8) DLSR Camera
9) Driving license
10) Open water scuba diving license


----------



## bseidenberger

Saddleback leather goods
Wilson Combat 1911s
Benchmade auto knives
a quality Stihl chainsaw
My Rolex Sea Dweller
1995 Toyota Landcruiser
Elite compound bows
Beck custom boots
Apple iPad
A good chocolate lab


----------



## always on time

Merino wool clothes, especially those made by Icebreaker
Drums made by Ray Ayotte
Canadian health care insurance
The writings of George Orwell
Clozapine
Commercial air travel
My friends who appreciate watches


----------



## Al Garete

What an interesting thread.
1. Quality running shoes
2. Dinner at Sottovoce, Libertdor, Buenos Aires
3. My dog
4. My wife's engagement ring
5. Kahala shirts
6. Quality camera
7. Pelikan pen
8. Le Crueset
9. Wuhstof Classic Icon cutlery
10. John Boos cutting boards


----------



## Sixracer

always on time said:


> ...
> 
> Canadian health care insurance
> Commercial air travel
> ...


Love it! Great sense of humor.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

My buddy who I can talk to about anything
College football
A number of authors
Gibson guitars
Ayinger Celebrator
Creed Fragrances
iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro

1. My Wife
2. My Kids
3. My Grand kids 
4. My dogs
and yes, I do spend a lot of money on them every year..
5. Emerson knives (Sheepdog)
6. a good mattress
7. vacation spent on a good beach with the wife
8. self-defense training (Krav Maga)
9. Subaru Forester
10. Breitling Avenger II GMT (had to throw in a watch on a watch forum)


----------



## bwvan

1. Cambridge Bible NASB.
2. My optometrist.
3. Prime beef.
4. Weatherby .240 Wby
5. Filson boots
6. Hickory shafted golf clubs
7. Fritz
8. Real alligator watch straps
9. DL Jean's
10. Under Armour cold weather golf apparel


----------



## louisuchiha

1. My Tudor: favorite daily beater
2. Benz C200: reliable & comfortable
3. Paiste Giant Beat cymbal: damn I love how it sounds
4. My local made jeans: not fancy but well-made
5. VSA Knife: very useful for god sake
6. Ray Ban glasses: can't see without em'
7. Gym membership: it keeps me healthy
8. Montblanc Pens: the best writing companion
9. My house: home sweet home, the best place ever!
10. My laptop (lenovo ideapad): not expensive, but very reliable


----------



## Minorcollector

1. Lasic surgery for my yes (changed my life instantly).
2. Electric drill
3. Ruger LCP pocket pistol. $199 for a quality handgun is a great deal.
4. My dog
5. Deep Blue NATO 300 on steel bracelet
6. IMac computer (8 years old and still going strong)
7. Master's degree. It has opened a lot of doors in my career.
8. Gerber automatic knife.
9. Roll around garage tool box
10. Bulova Snorkle


----------



## Hasaf

julian2002 said:


> 1)
> 5) Rohloff Gearhubs - no fuss, no jams, no skipping chains through mud, grass, and snow.


For similar reasons I have gone with the Nu-Vinci Hubs. My daughter has a Rohloff on her touring bike; but I have found the Nu-Vinci's to be virtually maintenance free.


----------



## denmarker

1. prada wallet
2. my Steam account. got me through some lonely nights
3. whisky
4. caterpillar boots
5. samsonite luggage
6. good old prime beef
7. bell and ross
8. ipad. (wife got it for me though)
9. my New Balance sneakers
10. my GAP jacket. its a classic now.


----------



## DarrinNYC77

Seven Cycles fitted bicycle.
All my Cole-Haan shoes.
Pre-owned Range Rover Supercharged Autobiography.
LL Bean merino wool baselayers.
Rapha cycling shorts.
Cycgolite cycling lights.


----------



## Toothbras

DarrinNYC77 said:


> Seven Cycles fitted bicycle.
> All my Cole-Haan shoes.
> Pre-owned Range Rover Supercharged Autobiography.
> LL Bean merino wool baselayers.
> Rapha cycling shorts.
> Cycgolite cycling lights.


That's one helluva car if it knows how to write


----------



## cabfrank

Yeah, maybe it's the new Kitt.


----------



## watchdoc...

Exactly the new kit i guess.


----------



## WatchNRolla

1. Casa Noble Crystal 
2. Panerai 590
3. Pulp Fiction DVD
4. Raptors Tickets
5. Samsung Galaxy S5
6. Jeep Wrangler 
7. Canadian Passport 
8. The Velvet Underground & Nico Album 
9. A Confederacy of Dunces Book
10. Popcorn Machine


----------



## FullDisclosureWatches

1. Books
2. Books
3. Books


----------



## dmash

What I definitely consider worth the dough and couldn't be without (keeping watches out of the conversation):

1) Bosch VeroBar espresso machine
2) Rimowa Topas Titanium carry on
3) Filson 256 briefcase
4) Montblanc Meisterstuck 164 pen
5) Mühle shaving set
6) Crockett & Jones Snowdon boots
7) Miyabi chef's knife
8) Apple MacBook Pro
9) Persol matte tortoise sunglasses
10) Yeti 36oz Rambler

Runner Ups:
-Creed Aventus
-Swiss Army knife on my keychain
-Nike Roshe Two Flyknit


----------



## RubyRose

1. iPhone as I do almost everything on it now and cwey rarely use a computer 

2. Health insurance which isn't necessary here in the UK but I've benefited so much from paying a low monthly amount to have it for the treatment I've received 

3. Wife's engagement ring as she loves it and it gets plenty compliments. I got a very good deal at the time for a platinum 3 stone 1.22ct ring 

4. Levi 511 jeans. Very reasonable price for good quality denim in a slim fit which I like 

5. Rab down jackets, I have two and usually one or the other gets worn daily when walking my dog 

6. Gym membership I pay annually so it's cheaper and I ensure to go 3/4 times every week 

7. My dog herself. She is 10months old a full boxer pedigree called ruby rose. Cost me £750 to buy and worth the additional costs since for the joy she brings and being my sons best friend 

8. 2011 Audi A4 avant s line as the boot space is great for dog and pram and this gets plenty of use for family trips

9. My brown leather omega wallet which was got from an omega boutique. Good few years old and still going strong though I'm considering changing from a wallet to a card holder

10. My quartz seiko flight master my wife bought me. Very good watch for the price and the ease of the pick and go ability in a quartz 

My salmon walking shoes, Ralph Lauren t shirts and my Parker ballpoint pen I write with daily were close to featuring


----------



## TheWalrus

Alright I did this once, I think. But I'll give it another shot, now. And no watches.

1. My Patagonia hiking pants. Just realized I've owned them for three years, and they still look brand new. After who knows how many hikes, trail runs, and surprisingly hard-on-pants curling games 

2. My Dad's Vietnam War era military duffel bag. I've used it regularly since I was in Jr. High school. Still looks and functions perfectly.

3. My Camera gear - 6D + 24-70mm (f 2.8), 70-200mm (f 2.8), and 100-400mm (f 4.5-5.6). An essential companion for most adventures. And a great hobby in itself.

4. Canada Goose Down Jacket - walking to and from work in -40 makes you appreciate well made winter gear. Less use for it in Victoria, however.

5. Scarpa hiking boots - pricey, but you definitely appreciate the build quality and design when your in the tail end of an all day hike.

6. My Sierra Design tent - puts up quickly, keeps the rain out. I've owned it for almost 10 years, and it works just as well now as it did the day I bought it - albeit looking worn.

7. Garmin Fenix 3 - I'm going to cheat a little and put this in here, despite (kinda) being a watch. It's fantastic for running, cycling, SUPing, swimming, and hiking. Still going strong, after a number of years of constant use.

8. Good bicycle shorts - never underestimate their importance when riding a century...

9. Prescription Dive Goggles - this makes diving so much less of a hassle.

10. A proper road bike - you don't need to spend thousands, but if you're doing lots of road cycling, having a properly designed road bike, with road bike gearing, made in a way that minimizes weight, it's a revelation. A proper tool for every use - a Mountain bike for single track, a cyclocross bike for commuting / rough roading, and a road bike for long distance touring.


----------



## Camdamonium

1. My Great Pyrenees. Paid like $150 and has put a hole in my parents' wallet ever since lol.
2. My black cat. He was free as he walked up to my back door one day. Worth every penny to me that I do and don't have. 
3. iPhone 6 Plus
4. Bose SoundTrue Ultra
5. Saddle colored belt I paid $30 for. I wear it with almost everything.
6. Vossen CV4 rims I bought used in perfect condition for next to nothing to put on my Infiniti. 
7. My Reef Flip Flops. I wear them everyday during the summer. 
8. My black caiman boots. They last forever, and I get complements literally every time I wear them. 
9. Ray Ban Aviators
10. Yeti 18oz. Rambler Bottle


----------



## Utlityman

1.My 2017 TRDPRO Cement colored Toyota 4Runner
2.Leica Geovid 10x42 Binoculars with rangfinding capabilities
3.Longines Spirit watch (black Dial)
4.Fortis Flieger 24hour PVD all blacked out
5.Marlin model 39 case hardened lever action 
6.Smith&Wesson Performance Center 945's
7.Smith&Wesson Model 41
8.Mitchell Leather Alligator wallet
9.BBQ Pit
10.Archery Equipment


----------



## mcwatch12

CELLPHONE


----------



## SunOfAtom

mcwatch12 said:


> CELLPHONE


Did you use this CELLPHONE to spam this site with 70 useless posts in the last 24 hours?


----------



## The Thomas J

Utlityman said:


> 1.My 2017 TRDPRO Cement colored Toyota 4Runner
> 2.Leica Geovid 10x42 Binoculars with rangfinding capabilities
> 3.Longines Spirit watch (black Dial)
> 4.Fortis Flieger 24hour PVD all blacked out
> 5.Marlin model 39 case hardened lever action
> 6.Smith&Wesson Performance Center 945's
> 7.Smith&Wesson Model 41
> 8.Mitchell Leather Alligator wallet
> 9.BBQ Pit
> 10.Archery Equipment


I have that generation of 4runner. That color is so nice. I wish I saw it when I was picking mine out in would have gotten that color instead of white.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Fun thread. Without giving it too much thought and in no particular order;

Our art collection
My watch collection
SONOS
My wine collection 
Laguiole corkscrew 
Netflix
My full grain leather duffel bag I bought in Italy over 20 years ago. I never board a plane without it and we have been to over 37 countries together.
My garden. I can forget about the world when I'm gardening. 
My Sennheiser headphones 
Every $$$ we have spent traveling and experiencing the world.


----------



## Hamish308

Levi 511's
Leatherman wave
iPhone se
Leather sofas
Subaru Outback 
RM Williams boots
Rodd & Gunn wallets
Lamy ballpoint pens
Icebreaker clothing 
Oral B electric toothbrush


----------



## BSOJ

1: SEAT Leon Cupra R. Great bang for the buck 
2: Two zone wine refrigerator
3: Laguiole meat knives (Cuts the meat like warm butter)
4: Protein powder(Easy to bring everywhere and easy way to get a healty snack. And as I lift weights 6 times a week it is a simple "whey" to get protein at low cost
5: Gym I guess. I only pay 10€/month. And also I get 150€ back from work each year for gym membership 
6: Weber charcoal grill. I would never use electric or gas. Can never get same taste as from charcoal. And Weber makes the best ones I think. I BBQ in summer maybe 3-4times/week. And a couple of times a month in winter( and yeah I live in cold Sweden)
7: Slow cooker pot. Easy to use and makes the meat fall apart 
8: Wristband for watches. Quite cheap way to change teh watch entire look for quite small amount of money
9: Decking timber(Do not know if that is the correct word in English, just translated it directly form Swedish) But I mean the timber you use to use to build a porch or similar. Good quality decking timber here only cost 1€/meter. And that is cheap I think. Built my porch approx 30 square meters (330sft), with trellis and fence for 1000-1200€ in total
10: Hmm, as last I have to say my newest watch. Ennebi Fondale 9653 Galea. I know/understand that this is not for everyone. But for me it is absolutley fantastic. I was for a long time in the hunt for PAM 312 or 321. But this watch knocked me down and I had to have it. Now I am in no need of Panerai anymore.......


----------



## MOV

BSOJ, I have a few thousand bottles of wine. I have often thought about a two zone wine unit. How well does it work?

I think many people drink their reds too warm and their whites too cold.


----------



## BSOJ

It works as it should. I set the desired temp on each level and it stays there. I have not have any issues with mine. And that is not any expensive cooler or anything. I think I paid like 7-800€ for mine. And both zones has quite big range they could be set in. Red 12-20, white 5-14 or something(do not remeber exactly the scale) I have mine set for red 16 and white 9(in Celsius, do not know what that would be in Fahrenheit). I like quite fruity wines and I think those temps suits well for them

But I have not so many bottles that you have. You have to be a connoisseur 

My cooler is just for maybe 30-40 bottles or so. But that is enough for me

And as you write, I also think many drink at incorrect temp. And I think it makes quite a big difference to enjoy the wine in temp it was meant for. So I absolutley recommend a wine cooler 

Ps
Like your list of watches. Seems like we have quite similar taste



MOV said:


> BSOJ, I have a few thousand bottles of wine. I have often thought about a two zone wine unit. How well does it work?
> 
> I think many people drink their reds too warm and their whites too cold.


----------



## MOV

BSOJ,

Thank you for your reply. I have several wine coolers ( single zone only) and was always wondered how well the dual zoned worked.

Watches and wine. Fun hobbies for sure. Post in the wine thread what wine you are enjoying.

All the best!


----------



## MOV

BSOJ, I also noticed you listed Laguiole knives. 

You may have noticed in my list in this thread I listed the Laguiole corkscrew. It, like their knives is top shelf.


----------



## BSOJ

Yeah they are really great knives and looks really good as well 

I saw you listed the corkscrew. I qctually thougt of buy a Laguiole corkscrew, they also looks real nice but I could not find any with " 2 step leverage system". Do you understand what I mean? And I really would like to have that function to minimize the risk of breaking the corks when they are hard to get out. I have a much cheaper corkscrew than Laguiole but with 2 step that I think looks great. I have the all metal version of Le Creuset corkscrew. And I thinks it is very good value for the money 

And I will check out the wine thread. Thanks for the tip 



MOV said:


> BSOJ, I also noticed you listed Laguiole knives.
> 
> You may have noticed in my list in this thread I listed the Laguiole corkscrew. It, like their knives is top shelf.


----------



## MOV

BSOJ said:


> Yeah they are really great knives and looks really good as well
> 
> I saw you listed the corkscrew. I qctually thougt of buy a Laguiole corkscrew, they also looks real nice but I could not find any with " 2 step leverage system". Do you understand what I mean? And I really would like to have that function to minimize the risk of breaking the corks when they are hard to get out. I have a much cheaper corkscrew than Laguiole but with 2 step that I think looks great. I have the all metal version of Le Creuset corkscrew. And I thinks it is very good value for the money
> 
> And I will check out the wine thread. Thanks for the tip


BSOJ, the 2 hinge corkscrew does work well. The Laguiole is much longer and really no need for a 2 hinge but I understand what you are saying.

The handle on my is made from the trees that were destroyed from the storm at Versailles on Christmas in 1999. As you may recall, over 10,000 tress were affected.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mgraham

In no order..

1) Baratza Vario W Coffee Grinder - Integrated scale, capable of producing any grind, built like a tank.
2) Amazon Fire Tablet - Amazon puts these Android tablets on sale for $40 or less from time to time and mine has kept my daughter entertained for hours. Priceless.
3) Darned Tough Socks - Whether worn with boots or by themselves, my feet always feel good and warm.
4) Stretch Denim - May not be "cool", but jeans that wear like sweatpants? Yes, please. These are the only jeans I wear since discovering them.
5) Wera Screwdrivers - Priced well, very strong tips, and excellent grips.
6) Bakon 950D Soldering Station - Accepts T12 tips, highly portable, heats up in seconds. Worth every penny and then some.
7) Samsung S7 Edge - I'm an IT nerd and use this phone to view movies during my daily commute on the train, as a universal remote with LIRC at home, and to read Reddit/Gumflap on Watchuseek. No need to root this phone as it does it all as is.
8) Contigo Vacuum Insulated Travel Mug - Keeps my coffee so hot that I'm thinking I need to lower my brew temp because I can't sip from this mug without burning my mouth. Maybe this thing works too well.
9) Amazon Fire TV - My family cut the cord earlier this year and this device works great and is less restricted than the AppleTV. Can be sideloaded with Android apps not available through the FireTV sapp store.
10) Magnification Visor - Just a cheap visor I purchased from Amazon, it's even missing one of its lenses from the time I threw it in a fit of rage. I use this primarily when working on electronics, but I also use it to read fine print and examine small objects (feel free to make the joke). Did anybody list some reading glasses that are worth every penny? I might need some.


----------



## jimbizzle

1. Toothpaste
2. Smart phone
3. House with central air
4. Solar atomic g shock
5. Red wing boots
6. Adidas Stan Smith's
7. Vietnamese banh mi
8. Comfortable boxers briefs
9. Polarized Oakley's
10. French drip coffee


----------



## uwtiger

In no particular order..

1) Leatherman 
2) Maui Jim Sunglasses
3) iPhone
4) Luci Inflatable Solar Light
5) Citizen Eco-Drive Royal Marines GMT 
6) Vaude Wizard Air 30 + 4
7) Merino wool base layer
8) Darn Tough Socks
9) North Face Hiking Shoes
10) Arcteryx Gore-tex Jacket

I guess the mountains are calling..


----------



## Weetabix

No order, and I may not reach 10:

- Victorinox Alox Cadet
- CZ 75 D PCR
- My wife - she had a lot of student debt when I married her ;-)
- Craftsman mechanic's tool set
- 1998 Toyota 4Runner
- S&W 686
- Skeleton pendulum clock from Germany - exposed gears, pendulum, weight driven, chimes on the hour - all it needs to do is shoot some fire occasionally, and it would be perfect
- Butterfly wallet
- MSR Pocket Rocket
- Olight flashlight, single AAA battery - always on my keychain when I need it

I was trying to think of what I would replace again with exactly the same thing if I lost it. Maybe politeness requires that I don't lump the wife under that criterion.


----------



## Weetabix

Having read the post above mine, I might strike my clock (no pun intended), and replace it with Darn Tough socks. The clock doesn't shoot fire, after all.


----------



## cabfrank

😛


----------



## rwbenjey

- Smart phone
- Coffee
- Rain gear
- Messenger bag
- Proper fitting clothes
- Quality boots
- Quality tools
- Quality mattress
- Glock
- Camera


----------



## knowwears

1) Education
2) Mattress and Quality Trimmings
3) Vehicle
4) Travel
5) Home
6) Watches & Statement Jewelry
7) Shoes and Clothes
8) Power Tools and Weapons
9) Guitar
10) PC
10)


----------



## knowwears

1) Education
2) Mattress and Quality Trimmings
3) Vehicle
4) Travel
5) Home
6) Watches & Statement Jewelry
7) Shoes and Clothes
8) Power Tools and Weapons
9) Guitar
10) PC
10)


----------



## Nessun Dorma

1. Porsche Boxster
2. all my watches
3. Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier
4. Louis Vuitton luggage 
5. three vacations a year
6. only staying in 5-star hotels
7. Leica camera
8. iPhone X
9. all my suits
10. all the purses/shoes I buy for my wife


----------



## yankeexpress

- iPad
- G-Shock
- 4-wheel drive
- new sails when racing the boat
- Leatherman CF
- Coca-Cola
- Teriaki steaks
- Sunblock
- Apple stock
- electricity


----------



## rtsaintly

1. Bialetti Moka Espresso maker
2. 2004 VW Passat TDI
3. Grenson brogues
4. Thorogood work boots
5. Opinel pocket knife
6. Carbon fibre road bike (currently BMC)
7. Barbour International wax jacket
8. LASIK eye surgery
9. Levi jeans
10. Stroopwafels


----------



## Egsise

A divorce
Vasectomy
New girlfriend
ermmm....dunno, a car?
Cellphone with unlimited 4G, sms and phonecalls.
Because of high taxes no homeless people or beggars in streets, also extremely low crime rates.
Netflix.
...meh


----------



## Monocrom

Monocrom said:


> 1 ) My best watch
> 2 ) My sports sedan
> 3 ) My Grey-handled Spyderco Endura knife
> 4 ) My Lee black jeans jacket
> 5 ) My titanium Atwood Pest
> 6 ) My 25-inch TV in my bedroom
> 7 ) All my SureFire lights (Just under two dozen)
> 8 ) my Made in America comb with thin plastic carry sleeve
> 9 ) My Bomber jacket
> 10) My collection of controversial books that would be conficated and destroyed in even other 1st World Republics.


Going back to May of 2014:
I'd replace #5 with my Visconti **** Sapiens Steel Age fountain pen. And #6 with my P.C. (The rest would stay the same.)


----------



## -e-

Without any particular order: 

1) My Mercedes
2) Travel 
3) Taking a step down in your career to get more freedom 
4) My matress
5) Quality underwear
6) iPhone
7) Quality tires for the car
8) Craft Beer
9) Coffee
10) Water


----------



## EvaGreen

for me it's:

1) My Hublot watch 







2) My Lums Straightening brush like this
3) Good food
4) iPhone
5) Freshly brewed coffee


----------



## EvaGreen

for me it's:

1) My Hublot watch 
View attachment 13358549

2) My Lums Straightening brush like this
3) Good food
4) iPhone
5) Freshly brewed coffee


----------



## many

1. A good pair of boots/shoes that are good year welted or blake stitched.
2. A high quality mattress.
3. Money and time spent building stronger relationships and engaging with family and friends.
4. Money spent bettering yourself intellectually and physically.
5. A good, reliable mechanical watch. Not necessarily an expensive watch. But a quality watch, low maintenance, that will last a long time.
6. Money spent on quality tools.
7. A bespoke suit. This is situational but if you wear suits then owning at least one bespoke suit is worth it. The materials, the cut, the fit can't be approached by anything off the rack or even MTM.
8. A quality DE razor that will last a literal lifetime.
9. A high quality flashlight sitting by your bedside.
10. Duct tape


----------



## 41Mets

1. Birkenstocks
2. Piano
3. Toyota Prius
4. Road bike
5. Le Creuset grill pan
6. Heart of the hide rawlings glove
7. Rolex datejust
8. Voice lessons for myself
9. Tom Seaver jersey
10. Lasik surgery (borrowed this from above)


----------



## Rivarama

1. Neorest toilets
2. German tools 
3. Custom shirts and pants
4. Last minute travel
5. In-house doctor visits 
6. House keeper 3x a week
7. Regular massages 
8. Personal training 
9. Family office
10. Nutritionist that does meal prep


----------



## yankeexpress

Ben & Jerry's










Sublimely delicious.


----------



## dannyking

10. Business Class seats on long international flights....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

Rivarama said:


> 1. Neorest toilets
> 2. German tools
> 3. Custom shirts and pants
> 4. Last minute travel
> 5. In-house doctor visits
> 6. House keeper 3x a week
> 7. Regular massages
> 8. Personal training
> 9. Family office
> 10. Nutritionist that does meal prep


+1 to Number 3. Custom shirts and pants. Nothing comes close to the fit and finish of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin

My baume and mercier watches
Yamaha avant grand N2
Yamaha guitalele
D'addario nylon strings
Henle published music books
Biltmore hats 
Borsalino hats (when on sale)
Dita frames (when insurance covers them )
Ohana ukuleles 
Any Hyundai vehicle (through my close friend who works at Hyundai corporate thru his friend&family employee discount)


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Education for my daughter
Health insurance
Housekeeping once a week
Quality mattress
Newspaper subscription
iPhone/iPad
Higher end kitchen and utensils/fresh food from the market
Books/records/concerts
Barbour wax jacket/Red Wing boots/Asics running shoes
My only watch (Omega 60th anniversary Seamaster 300 LE)


----------



## BOND007

A good watch
Health insurance
Offroad SUV that doesnt go out of style and isnt restricted to paved roads
A trusty and reliable firearm
a co-pilot (spouse)
Mileage card
Tablet
backup plan
pocket knife
an exercise routine (of any sort)

wow..I typed this out, sat back and realized im either preparing for doomsday or was trained to think its coming ?!?

- - - Updated - - -

A good watch
Health insurance
Offroad SUV that doesnt go out of style and isnt restricted to paved roads
A trusty and reliable firearm
a co-pilot (spouse)
Mileage card
Tablet
backup plan
pocket knife
an exercise routine (of any sort)

wow..I typed this out, sat back and realized im either preparing for doomsday or was trained to think its coming ?!?


----------



## Monocrom

debussychopin said:


> My baume and mercier watches


I only have one (White dial Clifton Club) but I love it.


----------



## BigPoppa

Swiss Watches
German Cars
American Tools
Italian Women

After those four, I don't have any money left.


----------



## mak1277

41Mets said:


> 1. Birkenstocks
> 6. Heart of the hide rawlings glove


Hell yes!


----------



## 41Mets

mak1277 said:


> Hell yes!


Got my glove junior year of college to play ref softball. I have had it for 22 years and still use it weekly now!


----------



## Arcane Analog

Custom made items. There is something to be said about getting something you want exactly as you want it.


----------



## galvestonokie

not in any particular order:

1. Rocket Giotto espresso machine
2. Eureka coffee grinder
3. Ed Brown 1911 Kobra in 9mm
4. Remington Model 700 in 308
5. Lee Reeves (Shattuck, OK) hunting knife
6. Amazon Kindle
7. Kitchenaid mixer (I am a baker wannabe)
8. Shun knife sharpening stone
9. ARB portable air compressor
10. very old iron skillet


----------



## SunnyOrange

Not in specific order :


- My education;

- All the books (some very rare) I have in collection;

- My KTM mountain bike;

- Northwave cycling shoes;

- Unold coffee machine;

- My garden with all fruits, vegetables and herbs that provide me with healthy meals (I'm vegetarian);

- Cycling trips with my friends, travelling for 4-5 days on a bike, rarely less than 100km in one day;

- My clever cats, my two cute monsters;

- El Naturalista shoes;

- Max Factor make up;

I have to add 11th : Honey my friend makes.


----------



## dan360

In no particular order:

White's Smokejumpers
Filson tin cloth clothing
Arai helmets
Duluth Trading Buck Naked Underwear
ECCO boots & shoes
Alaska Airlines MVP Gold
Snap-on 4 way angle head wrench sets
Knipex pliers
MacBook Pro
Rite-In-The-Rain pen

Honorable mention:

my dog
Swedish Fish
Tillamook cheese
fresh halibut


----------



## F7LTHY

1. Rolex explorer II 40mm
2. Travel
3. Quartet magnetic whiteboard 
4. Amazon prime
5. Surface to Air leather jacket
6. Tuscan leather / Aventus
7. Macbook pro
8. Harley knitwear
9.Books.. lots of them
10. Good mattress/pillow


----------



## jdelcue

In no particular order,

Sinn 556
Allen Edmonds Cronmoks
Fisher Cap-O-Matic Space Pen 
Laphroaig 10 Year
Levi's jeans in charcoal
Nomos Club ref 701
Dennis Searing cues
A handle of Beefeater gin
Sony MDRZX330BT headphones
Lenovo ThinkPad

Honorable mentions:
Spotify monthly subscription
Tickets to Federer v. Nadal
Tickets to LFC v. ManUtd


(...and along these same lines, having a dedicated barber, tailor, cobbler and watchmaker.)


----------



## mpatton4re

Great list! I just did a screen shot so I can check them all out more in detail. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## JDMLS430

Some of these are eye opening. I'll have to think about my list


----------



## johnmichael

My Tahoe


----------



## lawtaxi

Armour All. That's it!


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

1. maui jim
2. allen edmonds
3. U2 tickets
4. carribean vaca
5. italian suit
6. pearl izumi
7. charmin toilet paper
8. behr marquee interior paint
9. b & w speakers
10. cashmere


----------



## mt_timepieces

I like what the last guy said. Nailed it!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Bluebeard

1, A well-made leather sofa
2. A comfortable luxury mattress with Egyptian Cotton sheets (at least 400 thread)
3. Hand made shoes
4. Clothes made of natural fibres (cotton, linen, silk, wool)
5. The new Smiths Everest 36mm watch
6. Bombay Sapphire Gin with Fever Tree tonic water
7. Forged golf clubs in a Mackenzie golf bag
8. Proper Hi-Fi equipment
9. Thinkpad T-series laptop
10. Organic food


----------



## wis_dad

1. RayBan sunglasses 

2. A pair of Redwing boots 

3.Rolex Sub or a good Swiss, German or Japanese watch

4. A good kitchen knife (currently using a Victorinox and a couple of Opinels)

5. Japanese or German car 

6. As someone else said, books

7. A good pair of jeans, I wear Levis at the moment 

8. Decent tools - I'm not brand biased. If it works, it works 

9. Sonos speakers 

10. A comfortable bed

Bonus 

11. A good home coffee machine

12. CK regular boxers - most comfortable by far


----------



## amg786

1- post it notes
2- Aveeno hand cream
3- Ferragamo wallet
4- Surefire flashlight
5- Physicist & sons handmade key chain
6- 5k Imac 
7- Mary artisinal Chocolates from Belgium
8- Zenith EP Chronomaster Tdate
9- Churches benchmade brogues
10- VW Golf R32


----------



## pronstar

1 - 10. Cash-generating assets

Then use the money you make to buy useless stuff 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## melb

1) Chemex Coffee Brewer
2) Breville Smart (Coffee) Grinder
3) Spotify premium membership
4) Aussie Strength 24KG Kettlebell
5) $100AUD Silver G-Shock DW5600
6) Nomos Tangente Datum
7) custom made Crumpler Bag (more than 10 years old)
8) APC raincoat (15 years and counting)
9) The Boveda two-ways humidity packs I bought to age my Puerh Tea
10) Dyson V8


----------



## heb

1. 
My 2002 Toyota Camry
2. Bunn expresso maker
3. Series 4100 Norelco electric shaver
TBD


----------



## Masse

1. A pair of Red Wing boots (I have three pairs)
2. Iron Heart 21 oz jeans
3. Ondura Leather Goods slim biker wallet with lanyard
4. Tegimented Sinn watches
5. Custom build Surly Steamroller with Gates Carbon Drive components
6. Yaxell Zen Santoku kitchen knife
7. Savotta Jääkäri (that´s jaeger in English) backbag in size S
8. Varusteleka merino wool hoodie
9. Hope Tech bicycle disc brakes
10. Troy Lee Designs A2 Mips bicycle helmet


----------



## datbme150

1-6): Good wife/partner. (those of us who have had a bad one can attest to this)
7) Good quality mattress
8) A quality tool set
9) Elac Speakers
10) High quality knives


----------



## Markhp

To my mind.....

1. iPad
2. A good mattress
3. High quality automatic pistols or revolvers
4. High quality coffee gear (grinder,press,kettle,etc)
5. Great pair of boots
6. Fine Swiss, German or Japanese mechanical watches
7. Custom made knife
8. Triumph or BMW motorcycles
9. High quality TV (OLED, Plasma)
10. Fine leather jackets


----------



## rudestew

1-sd43 or pelagos
2-chris reeve sebenza knife
3-snap-on
4-levis
5-landrover 110
6-dr martins
7-laser vision correction
8 -filson wool coat
9-saddleback 
10-any TAD GEAR


----------



## GivenToFly

1) My dog - (~$100 adoption fee, so easily worth 10x, which she cost me in eating things as a puppy...)
2) Wusthof Kitchen knife set
3) Eagle Rare Bourbon
4) My college degree, good ROI to date
5) Red Wing boots
6) Ugg boot/slippers
7) Any vacation I've taken
8) Choice/prime steak cuts
9) Trek Domane
10) Osprey Atmos AG 65


----------



## imaCoolRobot

My updated list nearly half a decade later. 
The iPad Pro is rubbish, Global knife is mediocre, Seiko 5 watch is broken. Maui Jim warranty isn’t so good these days. 

1. Persol sunglasses 
2. Nespresso machine 
3. Wacom tablet (still going strong)
4. OnePlus phones 
5. A good haircut
6. Costco membership
7. Apple iMac
8. Traveling to open your mind
9. Arc’teryx Beta AR rain jacket 
10. Slide&Swing dance shoes


----------



## Tommywine0

imaCoolRobot said:


> My updated list nearly half a decade later.
> The iPad Pro is rubbish, *Global knife is mediocre*, Seiko 5 watch is broken. Maui Jim warranty isn't so good these days.


F#%&!
Now you tell me! I have some Globals coming in the mail replacing a worn out set.
Ugh.


----------



## Kjelldb85

Global knives are awsome. Good cut and very good handling.


----------



## mona666

Tommywine0 said:


> F#%&!
> Now you tell me! I have some Globals coming in the mail replacing a worn out set.
> Ugh.


Why is Global knife mediocre? As I was almost there to order them.. As they have some nice reviews on web. And need replacement badly.


----------



## Tommywine0

mona666 said:


> Why is Global knife mediocre? As I was almost there to order them.. As they have some nice reviews on web. And need replacement badly.


I was just responding to Robot's post about his thought that they were mediocre.
Mine should arrive in the next few days. I've had enough chefs & acquaintances recommend them, that I'll give them an honest try.
I really hope I like them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I had Global for many years. They’re sufficient. It’s just that I’ve since then gone for brands like Misono and Masakage (especially their Koishi line). 

Global are mass produced hot stamped knives. 
Masakage are artisanal hand crafted blades. 

If Global is like Tudor, Masakage is like A Lange & Söhne.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Tommywine0 said:


> I was just responding to Robot's post about his thought that they were mediocre.
> Mine should arrive in the next few days. I've had enough chefs & acquaintances recommend them, that I'll give them an honest try.
> I really hope I like them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mona666

read about Masakage Koishi line on reddit. Looks like very solid choice. Where can you get nice price in EU for those knifes? Also is gyuto best for most common cutting-like chief knife?


----------



## imaCoolRobot

mona666 said:


> read about Masakage Koishi line on reddit. Looks like very solid choice. Where can you get nice price in EU for those knifes? Also is gyuto best for most common cutting-like chief knife?


A Gyuto is a chefs knife


----------



## DrDubzz

Kitchen knives from New West Knife Works (look em up!)
A watch you enjoy wearing 
Wolverine 1000 Mile boots
Parker Jotter Pen
Patagonia Fjord Flannel shirts
VW GTI (manual Trans)
Travel 

That's seven, I'll have to come back for more later.

I believe in spending on good products that will last and make your life better. 

oh and Scanpan cookware, their stuff is amazing


----------



## TedPhatana

- $150 iPhone SE bought at BestBuy
- Wife
- Son
- Nice wool coat
- Metal frame Cartier eye-wear, last forever
- AP 15202 bought at retail
- Blancpain Mil-Spec Bought below retail
- Hermès Kelly at retail
- Limited edition Ferrari bought at retail 
- Any house bought in South Philly in the 1990s


----------



## bwedlund

This is more than ten but these are the things I can think of where I struggled to spend the amount up front and am really glad I did. In no particular order

-Upgraded seats at athletic events. 
-Shun cuttlery
-Tempurpedic Mattress
-Sheex bed sheets
-Cancelling the gym membership and buying a commercial treadmill and weight equiptment for the basement 
-Paige Jeans
-Public Rec Everyday Pant (dressed up sweat pants)
-Bose sound system
-Blue Aqua Terra
-Canali Navy Suit
-Google Pixel 2 XL
-Lawn & Cleaning Services
-Allen Edmonds Shoes, Boots and Belt
-Daily Contacts that don't have to be cleaned


----------



## Croatan128

Pappy Van Winkle Bourbon, any type @ MSRP
Midcourt seats for ACC Basketball
Ford Raptor
16040M Rolex
Corneliani casual shirts
G star jeans
Fresh caught bluefin tuna
Kobe beef
Japanese feather razor blades
First class seats on flights over 4 hours


----------



## Croatan128

duplicate delete


----------



## Croatan128

3puttjay said:


> Who are you? Dexter Morgan?


What aren't you including your wood chipper?


----------



## mona666

MAC MTH-80 it is also very good candidate..


----------



## Ticktocker

I don't consider my dog an "item" but still worth every penny..........

A well trained German Shepherd from top quality lines (spend the money. You'll never regret it).

Getting your dog trained by top professionals

1961 Selmer MKIV tenor saxophone 

Vita-mix blenders

Wolf Stoves

Hexa Osprey watch

1998 Toyota Corollas

1968 VW Bug

Trader Joe's Dark Roast Coffee

Fresh Vegetables


----------



## Ticktocker

It's really strange that I can't agree 100% with any of the choices other than my own on this thread. I guess that's what makes it interesting.


----------



## CRAwriter

Aid1987 said:


> 1. RayBan sunglasses
> 
> 2. A pair of Redwing boots
> 
> 3.Rolex Sub or a good Swiss, German or Japanese watch
> 
> 4. A good kitchen knife (currently using a Victorinox and a couple of Opinels)
> 
> 5. Japanese or German car
> 
> 6. As someone else said, books
> 
> 7. A good pair of jeans, I wear Levis at the moment
> 
> 8. Decent tools - I'm not brand biased. If it works, it works
> 
> 9. Sonos speakers
> 
> 10. A comfortable bed
> 
> Bonus
> 
> 11. A good home coffee machine
> 
> 12. CK regular boxers - most comfortable by far


Couldn't agree more with this ENTIRE list.


----------



## Kjelldb85

1) Bose noice cancelling headphones
2) iMac
3) iPhone 
4) bmw 5 touring 
5) kitchen integrated coffee maker
6) a glass of good rum
7) my watches
8) Rayban sunglasses 
9) a good hotel
10) my daughter


----------



## Animal Mother

1. Leatherman Surge
2. Petzl headtorch
3. Toyota Landcruiser
4. iPod/iPhone/iPad
5. British Passport
6. Mason Pearson hairbrush
7. Optimate battery tender
8. Montane Extreme Jacket/Smock
9. A dishwasher
10. A proper tea mug


----------



## Uncle Miltie

Here's my list:

1.) Rolex GMT Master II (purchased new by me in 2001 for $5900 USD)
2.) Pashley Roadster Sovereign Bicycle.
3.) Northfield Folding Knife.
4.) Church's Chetwynd Shoes
5.) Ghurka Leather Bag
6.) Travel Smith Fleece Shirt (20 years old, warm as hell, still looks great!)
7.) Heck, for that matter my Travel Smith Blue Blazer!
8.) My Samsung Flip Phone, purchased for $12.95 at Wal Mart in 2011. Still use it.
9.) Mont Blanc Meisterstuck Roller Pen in Gold / Black
10.) Dunhill Silver Tin Can Unique Lighter (15 years old, works great, never needed service)

I have a tablet, regular computer and laptop, and until lately commuted daily by bicycle, so for me, all I need is a flip phone.

And there you have it!


----------



## constant change

In random order:
1973 Lincoln Cent (any mint)
1984 Lincoln Cent (any mint)
2001 Lincoln Cent (any mint)
2013 Lincoln Cent (any mint)
1967 Lincoln Cent (any mint)
1969 Lincoln Cent (any mint)
1976 Lincoln Cent (any mint)
1968 Lincoln Cent (any mint)
2002 Lincoln Cent (any mint)
1983 Jefferson Nickel (any mint)

The first 9 each cost me one penny, and they are worth it.
The 10th item cost me FIVE pennies, and it is worth it.

When I’m considering buying a luxury item, I think about how many hours of work the item represents. I then think about whether I’d be willing to work that many hours in exchange for the item.


----------



## TMats

Agree with those who posted iPad and iPhone;
Custom made boots;
SIG Sauer firearms;
Fjallraven outdoor wear;
Fender guitars and amplifiers;
Martin guitars;
Wrangler 13 MWZ jeans;
Resistol 20X hats;
Benchmade knives.


----------



## meking

Slider817 said:


> 9. Surefire Flashlights


100% yes.


----------



## Lodi

1) Macbook Pro 2013
2) Iphone 6s
3) Orient Mako
4) Triumph Street Triple
5) Diadora sneakers
6) Patagonia Black Hole Duffel
7) Passport
8) Dishwasher
9) Gopro
10) Xiaomi robo vacuum


----------



## CaptainCustard

My 10c:

1. A lifetime of keeping myself fit and healthy. Now I am older I am drawing off that investment made in years gone by. A large part of the reason for keeping fit in earlier times was my army service, including the Reserves. I didnt do it so that in 2019 I could still keep active and healthy, but the result was the same. 

2. Education. Lots and lots of it. Some formal that cost a lot of money, and ended in Great Halls shaking Vice Chancellors hands. Some informal, free MOOCS, reading good books, going to free lectures, etc. 

3. Experience. Experience comes at a cost. Sometimes a high cost. In the early 1980s I worked in Cold War Europe, I went through Checkpoint Charlie and saw another world that no longer exists. It was time well spent. Same in Asia on the 90s, and the Pacific in the 00s. Part of that experience was expensive divorces. Part of it was going to friends funerals. The experience competes your education.


----------



## galvestonokie

didn't include family in my list, don't consider them "things"  in no order:

- Custom-made suits (Parmar, Dubai)
- Rocket Giotto espresso machine, Eureka grinder, freshly roasted beans
- Living abroad for 6+ years
- 4 years in the USMC
- Savings before reaching 45 YOA--compounding 
- Shun kitchen knife
- Doctorate
- Nissan Xterra Pro4X
- GShock Gulfmaster
- LL Bean canvas shoulder bag--don't know what else to call it. Daughter calls it my Indiana Jones bag--invaluable when traveling.


----------



## CaptainCustard

galvestonokie said:


> didn't include family in my list, don't consider them "things"
> - 4 years in the USMC
> - Savings before reaching 45 YOA--compounding
> - Doctorate
> .


^^^^THIS^^^^^

Education, Experience, Preparation and Family.


----------



## yongsoo1982

in no particular order, here are the items I feel are worth every penny because of their frequency of use, cost, function and derived enjoyment/benefit/comfort

1) Aeropress coffee maker - I own 2; one for the office and one for home
2) Thermalon Sinus Compress - not just for sinuses but has helped immensely with headaches. they're not kidding about the benefits of "moist heat" on the head
3) Zojirushi Rice Cooker (JDM)
4) Darned Tough Socks - gotta agree with an earlier poster. They're my go to boot socks and I sometimes wear these under dress socks if it's going to be a long day of walking in dress shoes
5) Cedar Wood Trees - I buy AE's during their sales (and because I like the tree to match the shoe)
6) TSA / Global Entry - it has made air travel a little less abhorrent
7) Amazon Prime - super fast shipping, streaming movies and music
8) Leather Electric Reclining Sofa - feet up at the position of my choosing
9) LG OLED 65' TV - it's my theater, my gaming monitor, and hard to beat those colors and range
10) 66 North Parka - I commute to work in Boston, which means I'm often standing still outside waiting for a bus/train. I used to wear more layers underneath a wool peacoat or duffle coat. With the parka, I can almost get away with just a T-Shirt

and, since this is a watch forum, I suppose the closest "worth every penny" is the Monta Triumph. It's just amazing that this watch only costs what it does.


----------



## elconquistador

1) Bruno Magli.loafers
2) Webber natural gas grills
3) Olhausen pool tables
4) Provence rosé
5) Senseo coffee makers
6) Trex decking material
7) Stick shift BMWs (RIP)
8) LASIK
9) Full home gym
10) Not spanking your kids

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554

In no particular order...

1. My dog
2. My wife
3. Spyderco Paramilitary 2
4. Any Glock
5. My Ford F150
6. Apple Products (iMac and iPhone)
7. Good Kitchen Knives
8. Travel
9. Amazon membership
10. Gym membership


----------



## Time4Playnow

Intentionally leaving out dog/family and education as they are not "items."

In no particular order:

1) iPhone/Macbook Air/iMac/iPad - everything just works. No crashes. No need for a/v software. All software needed is included.
2) Honda Pilot - reliability; does it all well.
3) ShearComfort genuine Sheepskin seat cover! ;-) - quality, looks, and comfort.
4) eel-skin wallet (1st one lasted me 15 years of everyday use, and cost me $5 in Korea!) - best value!
5) Orient OSD300 :-! - great build quality for the price. Real wrist presence & looks amazing with red dial! 
6) Benchmade Gold-class Foray knife - my edc. Quality components, build, and amazing looks.
7) Samsung flat screen LCD TV - quality.
8) G-shock MRG-G1000B-1A, titanium/DLC/GPS watch - top-of-the-line g-shock, solid engineering, quality fit/finish, amazing watch.
9) Danner Explorer 6" boots - quality, comfort, made-in-USA.
10) CPAP machine (without it, I'd be dead!) - 'nuff said. ;-)

Had to include a couple photos! This is a watch forum, after all! ;-):-d


----------



## jz1094

IPADS are one of the most overrated pieces of portable tech available.


----------



## Miklos86

Here's my list of 10 from experience:

(1) Best quality tyres available. Both on my cars and bikes I make a point of having the best tyres. They make or break a vehicle, because those 2 or 4 contact patches are where anything that your vehicle can do to stop or go are put into action. After trying Dunlop, Continental, Metzeler, Bridgestone, Michelin my money is on Michelin, but I'm yet to try other brands like Pirelli or Goodyear.

(2) Kriega luggage, Dainese gear. Motorcycle specific and definitely not cheap, but top class quality both of them.

(3) Leatherman multitools. Prefer them to Gerber or Victorinox.

(4) Casio G-Shock MRG-G1000B-1A, titanium/DLC/GPS watch - top-of-the-line g-shock, solid engineering, quality fit/finish, amazing watch. (taken from Time4Playnow above, same watch, absolutely fantastic).

(5) Grip6 belts. Versatile, comfortable, durable. Too bad you can only buy them from the USA.

(6) FEMTO laser eye surgery. Fantastic improvement in quality of life. Do it as soon as possible, because only lasts until you get old.

(7) Amazon Kindle. Makes reading much more convenient and effective than having to haul your library around.

(8) Suzuki bikes. They aren't the flashiest or the most expensive bikes, but outstandingly reliable, easy and cheap to maintain. Additionally, when it comes to bikes, buy powerful. You may think a high-powered bike is dangerous, of course it is, but only if you can't use it and definitely not more dangerous than a weak bike. If you're not afraid of your own vehicle a powerful bike can easily manage situations a weak bike can't. Powerful bikes usually mean better quality components (suspension, brakes etc) too.

(9) Samsung Note series. The built-in stylus makes your phone much more versatile. Wouldn't buy another phone without a native stylus.

(10) Not really a money thing, but invest time, money and effort into trying as many new things as possible. Everybody needs a hobby and/or a passion, without it life's not worth living. You may start and abandon some of them, but when you strike gold in this department it may last your lifetime. Just try things, even if they seem silly, dangerous or expensive at first.


----------



## fapodaca

Ditto on the kitchen knife. A good quality one that is well taken care of will last forever.


----------



## jburroughs12

1) Travel (Anywhere, get out there and see your country/world)
2) Nice kitchen knives (Cutco, Wusthof, Henckels etc)
3) TSA Precheck/Global Entry
4) Kindle Paperwhite
5) Rolex GMT Master II
6) Good shoes (Allen Edmonds, Red Wing, etc)
7) Any Porsche 911
8) Nice Mattress
9) Education (formal, informal, and experiential)
10) Not a thing, but time spent with family, loved ones, and dogs


----------



## simonanseo

Good kitchen knives - so true!


----------



## krakle

10 Things I find are worth every penny in my life:

1) Necessities to live (shelter, food, water, electricity, etc)
2) Health Insurance
3) Returning Investments (real estate, stocks, 401k, ira, etc)
4) Gym Memberships

now to some fun...

5) Clothing that elevates your confidence and status.
6) Vehicles that put a smile on your face.
7) Watches that hold or appreciate in value that you can enjoy
8) Computer/Laptop/Tablet that enable you to be productive and creative
9) Smart Phone to help manage your schedule and life
10) Vacations that will allow you to relax and be appreciative


----------



## krakle

10 Things I find are worth every penny in my life:

1) Necessities to live (shelter, food, water, electricity, etc)
2) Health Insurance
3) Returning Investments (real estate, stocks, 401k, ira, etc)
4) Gym Memberships

now to some fun...

5) Clothing that elevates your confidence and status.
6) Vehicles that put a smile on your face.
7) Watches that hold or appreciate in value that you can enjoy
8) Computer/Laptop/Tablet that enable you to be productive and creative
9) Smart Phone to help manage your schedule and life
10) Vacations that will allow you to relax and be appreciative


----------



## liquidy

1. Education in any form
2. Travel (especially in 20s to 30s)
3. LG OLED 55” TV
4. My own apartment
5. Mattress with good support for your back
6. Goose down pillow (best pillow I ever owned) 
7. Timbuk2 Q laptop backpack (functional, lasted since 2014 till date as an everyday carry!)
8. Onitsuka sneakers
9. Sonos system
10. A good deep tissue massage


----------



## rwbenjey

Pretty mixed, but...

1. Glock
2. iPhone
3. Spyderco PM2
4. 50mm prime lens
5. Randolph Aviators
6. Streamlight 1L-1AA
7. Good hiking shoes
8. French press
9. Well-tailored top coat
10. Adobe Creative Cloud subscription


----------



## 2star

1) Rolex 
2) two pairs of nice sneakers
3) Optical sun glasses 
4) my dog
5) Iphone
6) Gym membership
7) A German cars Mercedes preferably 
8) Old fine wine 
9) Camera 
10) American guitars.


----------



## nicholascanada

Haagen Dazs Chocolate Ice Cream (especially when on sale!)
Iphone X
Commercial Rug Doctor (cat vomit be gone!)


----------



## ContemporaryVictorian

1 - Waistcoats

2 - Fancy coats

3 - Pocket watches and chains

4 - Jinhao X450

5 - Dip pen

6 - Computers

7 - Notebooks

8 - Ties and shirts

9 - Camera

10 - Lenses


----------



## ContemporaryVictorian

1 - Waistcoats

2 - Fancy coats

3 - Pocket watches and chains

4 - Jinhao X450

5 - Dip pen

6 - Computers

7 - Notebooks

8 - Ties and shirts

9 - Camera

10 - Lenses


----------



## acpacp

1. Cotton t-shirts made from pure Pima cotton
2. A desktop with multiple monitors
3. DSLR with a 50mm prime lens
4. 100% Merino wool sweaters
5. Rolex Explorer I
6. Good, blue-chip art
7. Asics running shoes
8. Brooks Brothers made-to-measure suit
9. Aeron chair
10. A home in a convenient location - one of the few ways you can buy time


----------



## SequoiaMan

1) Smartphone
2) Toyota Sequoia 4WD
3) Polarized sunglasses
4) SONOS
5) Tough Solar Multi Band 6 Casio G-Shock
6) Benchmade pocket knife
7) Bellroy wallet
8) Powerblocks
9) Vineyard Vines clothing (high quality and made to fit big boys like me)
10) Full frame camera with a fast zoom lens


----------



## Miked6

Cool thread! I was just having this conversation with a coworker. It is always worth the money to invest in:

1) Your Home
2) Retirement savings 
3) Well manufactured/designed tool watch 
4) Good shoes (both dress and running/workout) 
5) Decent sunglasses w/ quality lenses
6) Pocket knife w/decent steel
7) Utilitarian Wallet 
8) Quality Mattress 
9) Decent Charcoal Grill


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SundayDuffer

can you start a "10 items that worth just 1 penny" thread???


----------



## Toothbras

SundayDuffer said:


> can you start a "10 items that worth just 1 penny" thread???


Seiko Alpinist, though that's a penny too much


----------



## SundayDuffer

kakakaka.....



Toothbras said:


> Seiko Alpinist, though that's a penny too much


----------



## Takvorian

1. iPad
2. iPhone
3. Chris Reeve Sebenza
4. Lego Millennium Falcon
5. Rolex Submariner “Hulk”
6. My cats
7. My house
8. Grand Seiko Snowflake
9. Lowa Renegade boots
10. Geoffrey Parker Backgammon board


----------



## KiwiWomble

Takvorian said:


> 1. iPad
> 2. iPhone
> 3. Chris Reeve Sebenza
> 4. Lego Millennium Falcon
> 5. Rolex Submariner "Hulk"
> 6. My cats
> 7. My house
> 8. Grand Seiko Snowflake
> 9. Lowa Renegade boots
> 10. Geoffrey Parker Backgammon board


...are you me?


----------



## Takvorian

KiwiWomble said:


> ...are you me?


----------



## KiwiWomble

Takvorian said:


>


accept the Blackgammon board that is....


----------



## KiwiWomble

double post


----------



## kip595

In no particular order:
1- Any watch I buy, wear, and keep (@ least 1 mos. or longer)
2- Colt handguns
3- My fitted suits and shirts.
4- Favorite pair of Johnston and Murphy dress boots.
5- My shaving set-up, i.e. razor, brush, soap, comb, scissors, etc.
6- First edition books. 
7- A good haircut. 
8- Laban, Shaeffer, Parker, and Pelikan pens. 
9- A good pocket notebook. Never leave home without it. 
10- Cigars and my Colibri lighter


----------



## kip595

In no particular order:
1- Any watch I buy, wear, and keep (@ least 1 mos. or longer)
2- Colt handguns
3- My fitted suits and shirts.
4- Favorite pair of Johnston and Murphy dress boots.
5- My shaving set-up, i.e. razor, brush, soap, comb, scissors, etc.
6- First edition books. 
7- A good haircut. 
8- Laban, Shaeffer, Parker, and Pelikan pens. 
9- A good pocket notebook. Never leave home without it. 
10- Cigars and my Colibri lighter


----------



## mikemark

Meal delivery service. All day. Everyday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboyjack

1. My dog. He thinks I sing like Elvis.
2. Handmade cowboy boots.
3. A handmade custom saddle.
4. A new straw cowboy hat every Spring.
5. Smart wool socks.
6. Prime Beef.
7. My completely rebuilt 1995 Land Cruiser.
8. Decent binoculars.
9. My Omega Seamaster.
10. My wife.


----------



## mpx14

1. A grant piano
2. A home library
3. An iPhone
4. A high end hifi system
5. Edwin jeans
6. Black Adidas Hamburg GTX trainers
7. Boss clothing 
8. A Porsche 911
9. A Yubikey 
10. Pen and paper

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

I've always like this thread but couldn't think of anything to participate--until now.
Items with ADHESIVE on them: brand name versions of those are worth every penny. For example, if you need a band aid, then buy a box of "Band Aid" brand adhesive bandages. For the extra cost, they will stay on you longer than 2 hours. Same goes for "Duck Tape". Don't purchase the cheap dollar store brand. However, I think "Gorilla Glue" has a good reputation so their brand of duct tape will probably be ok. "Post-Its", and "Scotch Tape" are more examples. I'm sure I could get a total of 10 items but I think of them now.

heb


----------



## uplockjock

My Bull Terrier.

Webber grill

Perazzi shotgun

Toyota MR2 turbo

A good garden hose

Sinn EZM3

Allen Edmonds boots

Filson peacoat

Travel

Gym membership

Barbour Beaufort coat

A good belt

Elmer T. Lee


----------



## uplockjock

My Bull Terrier.

Webber grill

Perazzi shotgun

Toyota MR2 turbo

A good garden hose

Sinn EZM3

Allen Edmonds boots

Filson peacoat

Travel

Gym membership

Barbour Beaufort coat

A good belt

Elmer T. Lee


----------



## uplockjock

Dam, I hate all these double posts I seem to do in this site...


----------



## WastedYears

1. FEMTO Lasik
2. Blancpain Bathyscaphe
3. Allen Edmonds shoes
4. Maui Jim sunglasses
5. UE TripleFi 10
6. K2 Apache Recon skis
7. Tumi luggage
8. Technics 1210 MK5
9. LG V30+
10. 4Sevens Preon 1 MKII


----------



## kspindola

1) An Omega Seamaster Professional
2) Florsheim Black Oxford dress shoes
3) WOOL suits, not polyester
4) A good matress
5) Cotton dress shirts
6) a Lexus ES sedan (I've had 4, my first one when I was 18) They're are so comfortable and reliable, to me it's the best bang for your buck in the midsize luxury sedan segment.
7) A REAL leather jacket, not leather imitation. I once bought a leather imitation and it didn't last 2 years... and that is minimal use because I live in Florida
8) Cheap sunglasses, because I always break or lose mine. (if i cared about sunglasses as much as I cared about watches, I wouldn't have this problem lol)
9) A pull up bar and pair of 25 lb dumbbells, if you know what you're doing you can get a really decent workout at home
10) An excellent computer. I used to buy $400 laptops and they would last less than a year before slowing down significantly, then for work I needed a more powerful computer, and it has been worth every penny.


----------



## kypt

I don't have ten, but here's a few:

- soft, fluffy, brand name TP
- Green Egg
- non-stick aluminum foil
- first-class plane tickets


----------



## imaCoolRobot

2020 update
Premium masks








A kayak
Good headphones
Sous vide machine


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION

heb said:


> I've always like this thread but couldn't think of anything to participate--until now.
> Items with ADHESIVE on them: brand name versions of those are worth every penny. For example, if you need a band aid, then buy a box of "Band Aid" brand adhesive bandages. For the extra cost, they will stay on you longer than 2 hours. Same goes for "Duck Tape". Don't purchase the cheap dollar store brand. However, I think "Gorilla Glue" has a good reputation so their brand of duct tape will probably be ok. "Post-Its", and "Scotch Tape" are more examples. I'm sure I could get a total of 10 items but I think of them now.
> 
> heb


I agree with this. Nothing worse then something that stops sticking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

heb said:


> I've always like this thread but couldn't think of anything to participate--until now.
> Items with ADHESIVE on them: brand name versions of those are worth every penny. For example, if you need a band aid, then buy a box of "Band Aid" brand adhesive bandages. For the extra cost, they will stay on you longer than 2 hours. Same goes for "Duck Tape". Don't purchase the cheap dollar store brand. However, I think "Gorilla Glue" has a good reputation so their brand of duct tape will probably be ok. "Post-Its", and "Scotch Tape" are more examples. I'm sure I could get a total of 10 items but I think of them now.
> 
> heb


Add to this...Goo Gone !

Nothing worse than messing around rubbing the adhesive to get it off something.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## greedy

Items bought at Company events with significant discounts
Herman Miller chairs
Noise canceling headphones
Lg OLED screens


----------



## jkpa

I just thought about this thread the other day. 

Adidas rubber slippers. Traveled the world with them, mowed the lawn with them, walked on gravel roads with them, painted the house in them. Mega comfortable and still look like new after three years. Incredible value.


----------



## mattgcp

1: Tudor BB58
2: Surefire Fury Torch 
3: Fällkniven TK3 pocketknife
4: Swarovski binoculars
5: Fujifilm XT3 camera 
6: Zwilling j. A. Henckels kitchen knives
7: Le Creuset frying pans
8: Sonos Playbar
9: A decent single malt (Balvenie Doublewood suits me)
10: Outerwear made by Private White VC


----------



## Georgewg

1. A good watch
2. Shampoo and soap
3. Plenty of wipes
4. Clean comfortable clothes
5. Good food
6. A car
7. Shelter
8. Money
9. Plenty of escorts
20. Premium cigars


The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## cabfrank

Ford Escorts?


----------



## kinglee

1. Dillon reloading equipment
2. Fluke meters
3. HK in any caliber.
4. Seiko SBDC053
5. A good lawyer.
6. My kids education. 
7. Viagra. Thank goodness it’s generic now. 
8. Good doctors. 
9. That’s about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King0424

Good headphones. 
Good Vape. 
Quality Toilet paper!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkamaki

1. A nice boat (sail for me)
2. A reliable island car (beater)
3. High end casual shoes 
4. Citizen watches 
5. All Mountain Skiis
6. A dog
7. Dual computer monitors 
8. Havana Club 7 Rum
9. A Big Green Egg
10. Thai and Indian food


----------



## GreenManalishi

1. Quality toilet paper
2. My home away from home
3. Air pod pros
4. iPad
6. JP-15
7. Danner boots
8. The cheap non stick pan for eggs that I got from amazon
9. While not a thing, the money spent taking the kids on a road trip. 
10. Good iced coffee.


----------



## jermyzy

The best thing I ever spent money on was installing air conditioning in my house. I had been begging my wife for years, she finally agreed to have installed after we adopted a cat and she was worried the cat would overheat at home...I should have gotten a cat years ago...


----------



## Tsee

1. A high quality pocket knife
2. Hydroflask
3. Parker Pen
4. Blue filter lens on glasses
5. High thread count bed sheets
6. Mechanical keyboard
7. Freshly roasted coffee beans
8. Allergy medicine
9. Nice running shoes
10. My watches of course


----------



## Automaticfanboy

Not in any particular order 

1. Quality automatic watch
2. Properly maintained Lexus car or suv (w/ Michelin tires) 
3. ZT pocket knifes
4. Victorinox Swiss-x multitools
5. Apple iPhone 
6. Allett leather wallet 
7. Streamlight Microstream USB
8. DE razor with feather blades
9. Anti reflective coating on Rx lenses
10. Goodyear welt boots or shoes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

wis_dad said:


> 1. RayBan sunglasses
> 
> 2. A pair of Redwing boots
> 
> 3.Rolex Sub or a good Swiss, German or Japanese watch
> 
> 4. A good kitchen knife (currently using a Victorinox and a couple of Opinels)
> 
> 5. Japanese or German car
> 
> 6. As someone else said, books
> 
> 7. A good pair of jeans, I wear Levis at the moment
> 
> 8. Decent tools - I'm not brand biased. If it works, it works
> 
> 9. Sonos speakers
> 
> 10. A comfortable bed
> 
> Bonus
> 
> 11. A good home coffee machine
> 
> 12. CK regular boxers - most comfortable by far


My list is very much the same except for one change and an addition.

I'd change out the Redwings for Doc Marten crazy horse Chelsea boots (most comfortable boots I've ever worn and cheaper than the RWs).










To add, a Parker jotter. I bought one recently and wouldn't write with anything else now.


----------



## Henraa

For me:

1. iPhone
2. Barbour Bedale Wax Jacket
3. Good coffee
4. Converse All Star trainers
5. My wife and children
6. iPad
7. Apple Watch
8. Asics running shoes
9. Strava subscription
10. Craft beer


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ProjectQuattro

No specific order:


Porsche 911
Rolex Submariner
Ray-Ban polarized sunglasses
iPhone
Levi jeans
A high quality mattress
Well-tailored clothing
An evening at a nice restaurant with my fiancée
LG OLED 65"
Experiences gained from travel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker

I once had 10 other items but now I have a few that I'm not sure they are classified as "items". I seem to value things that are not "items" much more now.

Vitamix blender
the view of The City from my house
Blundstone boots
Every dog I've had
My Parrots
Apple computers
Colt Commander
Foreign Travel
Good, trustworthy employees
Top notch home security


----------



## JD10

Automaticfanboy said:


> Not in any particular order
> 
> 1. Quality automatic watch
> 2. Properly maintained Lexus car or suv (w/ Michelin tires)
> 3. ZT pocket knifes
> 4. Victorinox Swiss-x multitools
> 5. Apple iPhone
> 6. Allett leather wallet
> 7. Streamlight Microstream USB
> 8. DE razor with feather blades
> 9. Anti reflective coating on Rx lenses
> 10. Goodyear welt boots or shoes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with all this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb53

Parker Jotter pens. And, my Tumi front pocket wallet is over ten years old and still going strong.


----------



## Munkie Magik

In no particular order...

Regular date nights with the missus 
RM Williams boots & an RM Williams plaited "Queenslander" belt - they are kind of a "set" in my mind
Inis Meain sweaters
A SARB033 or a Seiko SPB147J
Navy cashmere double breasted jacket from Suit Supply
Bowers & Wilkins C5 in-ear headphones
A well made leather bag 
Private health care and dental insurance (granted, I'm not in the US, so health insurance is much more affordable and has lower excess) - but when you need, you need it 
High quality black jeans
A good mattress and pillows


----------



## FarmKid

1. Victorinox Swiss Army Knives
2. Locally Grown Vegtables
3. Netflix Subscription
4. Parker Jotter Pens
5. Boulevard Tank 7 Beer
6. Good Home Printer (Epson EcoTank)
7. Allen Edmonds Shoes
8. Volvo S60
9. Egg Biryani at my local Indian Food Place
10. Leather Briefcase


----------



## azs.77

Vitamix
Submariner
Johnston Murphy shoes
Ecco boots
Ray bans
Iphone 
Thinkpad
Otterbox
Mercedes
A good lawyer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkmetz

Not sure if anyone on this thread said ‘Spotify paid subscription’, for any music lovers, it is great value


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

Equities. That's 1-10 for me.

And yes, Spotify is worth the subscription price as is Pandora. I'm listening to the Pandora Big Band station as I type this.


----------



## Victor in DE

imaCoolRobot said:


> Tell me what you treasure and I'll tell you what kinda person you are.
> 
> What are 10 items you own (not bragging time _LOL_) that you consider worth every cent you paid for it?
> My list (and you can probably guess what I do from there): Photos all stolen from the interwebs
> 
> In no particular order:
> 1. Apple iPad
> 2. Wacom Intuos4 tablet
> View attachment 1474829
> 
> 3. eBook reader
> 4. Maui Jim sunglasses
> 5. Gloverall Duffle coat
> View attachment 1474835
> 
> 6. ThinkTank Airport International V.2 roller case
> View attachment 1474836
> 
> 7. Global Kitchen knives (though other high end brands are good too).
> 8. Zojirushi Vacuum flask
> View attachment 1474848
> 
> 9. a Seiko5 watch
> 10. condoms.


1) Subaru Outbacks
2) Residential Real Estate in any high end zip code
3) Carhartt Jackets
4) Clarks Shoes
5) Swiss Automatic Watches (Rolex, Tissot, & Hamilton)
6) Trek Bicycles
7) Martin Guitars
8) Fender Guitars (American Made Only)
9) HP Computers & Printers
10) Private School Tuition


----------



## projekt-h

Smartwool Socks 
Timberland Handmade Series Oxfords
AirPods Pro
Tidal Hi-Fi
H&K
AppleCare+
Marmot Synthetic Down jacket
Valentine1 Gen2 
Kershaw Leek
The cost of buying a round for good friends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwiceRetired

These are items that I have enjoyed,

Above the Tie safety razor
RayBan
Vintage Omega 1944
Mid Century Modern house
Tony Vines custom guitar
Antique coins
Craftsman Cabinet set for garage
Club Cadet riding mower
Apple tablet
Nice roller ball pen


----------



## 307

1. Jetboil Flash Stove
2. Longhandle spoon for backpack meals
3. Onx Maps App
4. New Iphone SE
5. Cheap Reading Glasses
6. Benchmade Bugout
7. Carhartt Rugged Stretch Pants
8. 4-Wheel Campers Project M
9. Pair of Nicks Boots
10. TFO 1-Weight Fly Rod


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

Looks like Carharrt is pretty popular on here. I have to mention Duluth Trading stuff along that note.


----------



## amsberrylaw

Tudoris said:


> 1. Seamaster Pro
> 2. Subaru Forester 2.5 XT
> 3. Molinari Fatboy
> 4. Toiletpaper
> 5. E-book
> 6. Iphone and Ipad
> 7. Spotify and my old but decent Stereo
> 8. My old racing bike "Jan Janssen" shimano 105
> 9. WD40 and duct tape
> 10. Nespresso, wine and grappa in my house
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Good post


----------



## zztopops

Custom anything


----------



## johnnyboots

Quality tools...I don't always work with my hands but when I do I want to spend my time making forward motion and good tools/materials make that easy.


----------



## KogKiller

1. Seiko or Swiss diver 200m+ WR.
2. Toyota 4Runner 4x4
3. 100% Cotton underwear
4. Spyderco Knife
5. Sony 4K Bravia TV
6. Instant Pot Pressure Cooker
7. Klein Tools
8. Macbook Pro
9. Tempurpedic Mattress
10. Ray-Ban glasses


----------



## Tamdee

Can't think of 10 yet.

But here's one:
Porsche 911 (any year any trim)

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dlevy05

1. Health
2. Commitment
3. Responsibility
4. Introspection
5. Humility
6. Empathy
7. Treating others as you wish to be treated
8. Keeping expectations low and hopes high
9. Whenever possible leaving one's environment better place than how it was found

But all the above pale in comparison to this:

*10. Victorinox Swiss Card Classic* - I was gifted one and have had it for 20 years. In addition to general use as my go-to, it's been on 5 continents in the world in every climate/environment imaginable. I've even used it to cut my nails every single week since receiving it. The cover for the scissors broke, I lost the pin (many splinters were removed with that), and every single blade is as sharp as the day it was made.

Oh and I'll add another - Smartwool socks/long underwear. This stuff has literally saved me from hypothermia.


----------



## Watchguy08

1) Omega speedmaster
2) New balances 550
3) Nice car
4) Supportive spouse
5) Good health
6) Cell phone


----------



## Summydad1

My ten:
1. Rolex Explorer 2
2. H&K p30
3. Spyderco para military 2
4. Ray ban chromance shades
5. Brooks brothers polo (any color)
6. Hoka sneakers
7. Toyota Tundra TRD
8. Trailmaster MB200
9. HBO max, Disney+, Netflix
10. Wife’s wedding ring
H.M. My favorite meal at my local Cuban cafe (Pollo de oro with yellow rice, black beans, tostones, and 1 fat piece of tres leches)


----------



## TalkingClock

ACF50. It's not often a product does exactly as claimed.


----------



## -CUJO-

Miele washer/dryer
Miele vacuum cleaner
HK P7
Simms G3 Waders/Jacket
MAKO fly reels
1984-1989 Porsche 3.2L Carreras
Accuracy International AT
Kowa spotting scopes
Schmidt & Bender rifle scopes
Rolex GMT Master II


----------

